# ***2011-2012 offical kansas rut thread***



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

seeing deer just after first light and just before dark, not much moving during the day. Did some looking around on Friday and found lots of fresh rubs and scrapes, hoping the cold front coming in gets them moving more in the day light.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Ill post my location too. Just so people kinda know what area the things im seein are happening. Im just north of arlington ks. Right by the ninnescah river. Its reno co.


----------



## grnhead11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Scouted 2 weeks ago and saw lots of fresh rubs & scrapes but imma out of stater also so can't be there as much as I'd like but come next wed will be there for 9 days! Hope the front gets em out in their feet


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Saw a buck chasing some does this morning. Lots of new rubs and scrapes. Only been seeing little bucks during shooting hours.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Went scouting. Alot of does up on their feet early. Seen 1 buck in the milo. Gonna head out in the
Morning.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Few rubs on our place in Chase county, no scrapes. Deer are hammering acorns still. No daytime movement hardly at all.


----------



## 67gtxht (Oct 11, 2006)

Deer are hitting the acorns hard. New scrapes every day. Mostly nighttime buck pictures.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Turned out to be a great morning. Had 2 dinks come past me at 7:45. Then 6 does out of range. Also 2 real nices bucks. 1 of witch is a 150+ inch 10 point. Stayed out of range. No chasing or ruttin of any kind but the smaller buck made a scrape. They bedded up by 9. Headed back out wednesday morning.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Any other kansas hunters been out?


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Went out Friday afternoon till dark. Needed to get that first time urge out of my system. Corn harvest is about 1/2 over with milo just starting. Way to much cover out, deer seen early morning and right before dark. Western part of state, weather change will help.


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

Tag

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

I saw four bucks tonite, top was 130's , still together in a cut bean field, no rutting activity between them.seen alot of rubs and scrapes up by woodston last weekend.


----------



## mikesarott (May 17, 2008)

I have been out every weekend since opening day and my cams have some really nice deer (bucks) running around together but when i'm there i never see them till 2 weekends ago and had 2 spikes come in around 6:30 p.m then seen 4 shooter bucks come in 15 min. later in which i shot the second one that came to the corn. After my buck fever dance which i always do i was that confident on my kill i went down to the spot to get my arrow and found no arrow,no blood and no deer so after looking for 2 hrs i went home then came back early mon. a.m and found him around 11:30. the yotes had a real good meal. here are the pics


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

my buddy shot a nice 181 5/8" last night just before dark. the buck was cruising through eating acorns. i have been out, mostly in the mornings because of the bugs attacking me in the afternoon. im in north central kansas and i have seen a little sparring between bucks of similar size. i have some really nice ones are camera but they have disappeared for the past 3 weeks. ill be going out the next the first 2 weekends of november


----------



## mikesarott (May 17, 2008)

he's the 3rd one on the left but i wanted the first one but he didn't come in that night and after seeing him only once on video i wasn't gonna wait for a what if and shot this one, mainframe 10pt with a kicker


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Well...Near Belle Plaine. Shot a doe early season and didn't go back until weekend before last. Didn't see anything. Minimal scrapes and only a few rubs. Although the musk was in the air. Went back out today to make a couple scrapes and move a couple cameras. Here's what I got early season. Haven't seen much on the cameras since these were taken.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

I am in the Kansas City area and have not seen any bucks yet, on the positive I got my third doe of the season and she was a big un'. She field dressed at just under 150 pounds. I sure can find the ladies, hopefully soon the boys will start to be in the same areas.


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Thats a nice doe. Not sure what mine weighed field dressed, but got back 98lbs from the processor....that is no joke.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Nice buck man. Congrats. 





mikesarott said:


> I have been out every weekend since opening day and my cams have some really nice deer (bucks) running around together but when i'm there i never see them till 2 weekends ago and had 2 spikes come in around 6:30 p.m then seen 4 shooter bucks come in 15 min. later in which i shot the second one that came to the corn. After my buck fever dance which i always do i was that confident on my kill i went down to the spot to get my arrow and found no arrow,no blood and no deer so after looking for 2 hrs i went home then came back early mon. a.m and found him around 11:30. the yotes had a real good meal. here are the pics
> View attachment 1187787
> View attachment 1187790
> View attachment 1187793
> View attachment 1187796


----------



## tmdtexan (Oct 20, 2004)

Hoping the cold front gets them up on their feet during the day

I will be hunting 20-23rd this week

Can't go Halloween but rut should be nov 6-10

Will post info once I start hunting later this week in south central Kansas


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice buck Mike! I'm hunting out in Western Kansas, have seen some good activity early in the season near milo, now starting to see bucks cruising around solo. Seems like things are starting to shape up..


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

im hunting south west of wichita, seen a nice 10pt and a 4pt walking together several times at all times of day, finally got a shot at the big one and havent seen either since


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

This thread is making my blood rush......


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Yeah. I hear ya. Along with this cold weather. I can wait to get out in the a.m. its gonna be a perfect wind for stand i havent touched for a month. Oh yeah.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Anyonr out tonight? I will b in the morning. Can't wait.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

i have been out 4 times so far,not much moving during the day. this cold weather will help alot. i will be in a stand in the morning.plan to do some rattling. i have only gottin one nice buck on my cam,but i know there are more around.


----------



## gediger (Sep 26, 2009)

The bucks have been hammering a mock scrape I made last monday, they are working it every night. Nothing big all of them are in the 1.5-2.5 year old range. It should really start to heat up now.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Havnt been hunting but running my cams and have seen scapes and rubs. Gota lil 6pt advanceing towards a doe on cam. My cams have been out along time! And I've only goten pics of 2 shooters  I have had a good bachelor group on one place for 2 years and seen them grow very nicely last year! But havnt seen hide or hair of them scince Jan.? I think the drought has deffinatley changed their pattern. I do have just a slight more does in my area then last year hopefully they will bring the boys back. I'm kinda bummed right now because in years past I have gotn pics of several good ones by now. I'm gona start Hunting the 26th until I hopefully get a mature buck. I'm slightly southeast of wichita between it and the state line.


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

Went scouting near Great Bend last weekend; saw some activity out there but nothing extraordinary (but the bird population looks great). Went on my second hunt this evening here in Manhattan and haven't seen squat. Was windy as hell, though.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

4 more hours till im perched in my tree. Whoooohooooooooo


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Wish I could have been in a stand this morning, it is nice and cool. I have a 50 minute drive to work and I saw deer everywhere this morning. Mostly does and a few decent young bucks.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Seen a couple does. No bucks today. I called it a day early. We r workin 12's and im just plain tired. I do have a brand new scrape 15 yards from my stand. Whoooo hoooooo. Gonna head back out in the morning.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Man, I haven't been out yet and this cool weather has got me squirming in my chair at work.....gonna try and go out Sat. night and or Sunday morning.....too many family activities going on......

Recently got a nice wide 9 or 10 pointer twice now on camera very close to shooting hours. He has to have 8/9 inch brow tines w/ a huge body. Also a stud non-typical on the same ground, in the middle of the night yet of coarse. I posted pics of both of them below. The year is wrong on the pics, batteries were going low and must have defaulted to 2008 for some reason.

What should a person do for the full moon this year? I ALWAYS take the 2nd week of Nov off and have gotten my bucks on the 8th and 9th the last 2 years, but that full moon on 10th has me thinking about taking a couple days off that week and then a few the following week. Any suggestions, or just play it by ear. My job is fairly flexible as far as letting the boss now.


----------



## tmdtexan (Oct 20, 2004)

Biggest deer on my cams is a 140"-145" buck

Lots of deer but the big ones aren't hitting yet

This weather hopefully will get something decent to move


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

Seen a few fresh rubs and scrapes this morning, called in a little spike and saw a few does, but nothing with any big horns.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

That time of the year is just around the corner! I hunt in north western Wabunsee County. I took a lot of time off this year. I sure am hoping to connect! I'm going to start hitting it hard the last week of October. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

My neck is swelling reading these threads! Hopefully it will stay cool or keep cooling down. I'll be in NC KS in early November, it cant get here soon enough.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Subscribed, I hunt on the KS/OK line near Caldwell and South Haven. 

BTW, those are some very nice bucks Griz. I haven't gotten near the number of big bucks on camera this year but I haven't checked them in 3 weeks either so maybe there's some new arrivals :thumbs_up


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

AintNoGriz said:


> Man, I haven't been out yet and this cool weather has got me squirming in my chair at work.....gonna try and go out Sat. night and or Sunday morning.....too many family activities going on......
> 
> Recently got a nice wide 9 or 10 pointer twice now on camera very close to shooting hours. He has to have 8/9 inch brow tines w/ a huge body. Also a stud non-typical on the same ground, in the middle of the night yet of coarse. I posted pics of both of them below. The year is wrong on the pics, batteries were going low and must have defaulted to 2008 for some reason.
> 
> What should a person do for the full moon this year? I ALWAYS take the 2nd week of Nov off and have gotten my bucks on the 8th and 9th the last 2 years, but that full moon on 10th has me thinking about taking a couple days off that week and then a few the following week. Any suggestions, or just play it by ear. My job is fairly flexible as far as letting the boss now.


Wow! Nice bucks sir! I wouldn't worry too much about the full moon. That time of year I'd just plan on staying a little later or even through the middle of the day if you can. Hope to see a pic of you with your hands on one of those two in a few weeks. :wink:


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

I have a few good bucks on cam. I guess i spooked one out this morning. He was there at 6:20. Thats when i was gettin in my tree. Ill try again in the morning.


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

ok guys just got back to the states from iraq but i will be home on sunday . i will be hunting in Montgomery county near elk city lake . any info would be helpfull as i have been deployed the last 12 months so i havnt been able to do any scouting but i plan on being in the woods on the 29 so any help would be apreciated and thanks in advance for any info you can give


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Dont know jack about that area but glad to see u home safe and thanks. Good luck bud


----------



## steveo19 (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm heading down the 2nd and 3rd week of Nov first time hunting KS, thanks for the reports guys.


----------



## tmdtexan (Oct 20, 2004)

Cold here tonight. Hoping it sparks their interest.

I am hunting between Caldwell and Wellington


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Gonna b a frosty morning. Cant wait!!!5 more hours.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

1 spike buck this morning. Checked my cam and i had the big 11 right in front of my stand at 8:34 tuesday night. Wont be long nefore he messes up. Ill b there waiting. Beautiful mornimg. Very frosty and the pheasants were going nuts. Called in a real pretty bob cat. Tried to get a picture but he seen me move. Just a youngster. Still neat though.


----------



## 67gtxht (Oct 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks rut its good to be back and im ready to hunt


----------



## ARBowHuntr (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for all of the reports guys. I will be leaving for Lyon County next Friday. Reading all of these reports has made the anticipation for my first hunt in Kansas even worse!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

According to my trail cams evening hunts r lookin the best. Stupid 12 hour shifts. I cant go.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

I gonna try and make my first outing in the AM. Never hunted this new spot but the cam has been showing bucks and does moving between 6-9 am in this spot. The wind is supposed to be perfect and only 3-5 mph and it will be nice and chilly in the morning. Wish me luck.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Good luck bud


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok, this thread is really gonna make the next week draaaag for me. I'm heading out next sat to hunt ks for the first time. Ill be hunting public ground in unit 7 solo diy. Thanks for the info fellas.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

I had some small bucks sparring on cam. A great buck is moving through around midnight to 2 am.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

I had 4 does and a 140ish buck and a smaller buck feeding under my stand, I was wondering how long I was gonna have to stay , when 6 coyotes came out and chased them off, all stopped at 20 yds but only stayed put for a second. I need to do some coyote control!


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

The woods were dead this afternoon for me. Not even any birds moving or singing.
I drove from southern Nebraska all the way to southwest Kansas (started this morning) and never saw a deer the whole trip, them went hunting around 5:00 PM until dark.
It will change in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm hunting in Lyon County and haven't seen anything but 3 button bucks. I do have a couple of big boys on camera, most are at night with a few of the pics during dayligts hours. Going to sit starting tomorrow morning. Had a friend shot a high 150ish 10 pointer last sunday evening.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Congrats to.your buddy


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

any new updates around the elc city lake area


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I hunt thirty miles from Elk City, nothing much as far as rutting goes. Scrapes and rubs beginning to show up some, that's about it for us...


----------



## ManOnTheCouch (May 25, 2010)

I'll be out in the morning and post what I see.


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

This morning didn't see anything until 8:15. Ended up seeing 4 does and 3 young ones from 8:15-9 a.m.....headed out this evening to see what is moving. Did have a cool thing happen to me this morning. Had an owl land on the steps of the ladder stand I was sitting in. Tried to get the phone out to get a pic but I got busted. Reminded me of my deer hunting...lol. The owl was only 5 feet below me at the most.


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)

Cant wait im headed out to innovative outfitters the 29th to the 4th


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

bowhuntinginks said:


> This morning didn't see anything until 8:15. Ended up seeing 4 does and 3 young ones from 8:15-9 a.m.....headed out this evening to see what is moving. Did have a cool thing happen to me this morning. Had an owl land on the steps of the ladder stand I was sitting in. Tried to get the phone out to get a pic but I got busted. Reminded me of my deer hunting...lol. The owl was only 5 feet below me at the most.


thats crazy man.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

zakseppala said:


> Cant wait im headed out to innovative outfitters the 29th to the 4th


pretty hood huntin there. My brother shot a stud on private ground close to him.


----------



## nollid (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm located at Fort Riley and I am having pretty good luck so far, I've put down two nice does and I have passed on two decent eights. Two evenings ago I saw a great 12 point in my area with shooting light left, but he just would not
come in close enough. I also pulled some really nice pics off my camera of a Ten and an eight squaring off with each other and I have really seen a significant increase in scrapes and rubs over the last week. Good luck to everyone in the coming weeks!!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ManOnTheCouch (May 25, 2010)

In Miami County this morning, between Paola & Osawatomie. Got to the stand at about 6:00. Scared a doe off the field walking in. Within a few minutes, I had 4-5 deer moving around me very close. By 7:00, when it began to be light, they were gone. Saw 4-5 does at about 7:30. They were about 70 yards away feeding in the bottom of a dry creek bed and moving away. I tried using a doe bleat to draw them in. They scattered. I've decided that that I'm never using a doe call again. I've just heard too many bad things about them. Unless I witness deer behavior myself, I'm not going to try using it. I've never actually witnessed a doe bleat to see how they really do it and how it's used. I did have a shot at a small doe at about 35 yards, but let it pass. 

No bucks seen, but I'm almost positive at least one of the deer moving in the dark was a buck. You could hear antlers on trees from time to time. Thought I heard some light sparring too, but it was far enough away that I'm not sure whether it was sparring or a buck rubbing or working a scrape.


----------



## Hi Country (Aug 26, 2006)

Hunting Osage Co. Last night 10 does 2 button bucks browsing around. No big horns yet. Going to check cams tomorrow. I have one back in the brush were in the past big guys have been on there feet already during daytime. It is just hard to get a stand in there with any kind of wind.


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

Nothing this morning..between myself and 3 friends we saw a total of 3 deer. Check camera where I had been getting pics of good bucks and had nothing but doe pics. Not sure where the boys went but they disappeared. May have to go chase turkeys in the morning.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

3 does came by at 9:15, that was it.


----------



## 67gtxht (Oct 11, 2006)

North central, Had a 4 1/2 yr old 9pt come in at 8 this morning. Had right beam messed up, no g3 at all, short brows and g2 was only about 3-4 inches long. Wider than his ears. Good mass, Really tall. Man if the right side had matched the left this guy would have scored in the high 160's maybe 70's Big mature heavy buck all by himself. Other than him 4 does, one came trotting by acted like something was chasing her but nothing else showed. And one other was all by herself in the middle of a cut bean field at 11:00am. Sat last night but only saw 4-5 does. Things are starting. But still slow. Lots of new scrapes and rubs. Trail cameras still showing all spikes,forky's,does and 2 1/2 yr old's. Sure nice to see the 2 1/2 yr old 8's and 10's and even saw one 12 lot of potential.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm gonna be in the woods nov 2-17th. I'm hoping we get cool temps in early November so there is some daytime movement. Last year sucked.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Texan Aviator said:


> I'm gonna be in the woods nov 2-17th. I'm hoping we get cool temps in early November so there is some daytime movement. Last year sucked.


you and me both bud. Those hot temps SUCKED. I wasnt able to hunt this weekend due to hangin with my bad azz son. So missin a weekend of huntin didnt bother me a bit. He's the 2010 model rutjunky. One bad dude. Ill be out monday morning after work. Ill keep everyone posted. Here's a pic of my little huntin buddy.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Hot today.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

few rubs showing up in crawford county and a few scrapes that haven't been worked much, saw 14 does this morning and 6 bucks. The only buck that payed any attention to the does was a spike. They dont seem to be doing their thing quite yet.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Lots of big bucks showing up on cams in daylight, I was on stand 9 hrs today and about an hour before dark I had all kinds of commotion and grunting and chasing going on just out of view, not sure what to think of it. Maybe it's getting close or just some bucks showing their dominance.


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

Hunting Osage County. Seeing does and small bucks at dawn and dusk. No chasing. Still getting bachelor groups on cameras and a pictures of small bucks play sparring. Hot the last few days so hopefully we will get some cooler weather soon. There are some real fresh scrapes and rubs popping up within the last week.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Love wiggly wades boots, i saw for the first time , active scrapes and multi rubs tonite. Also got a 150's 8 pt on camera, still atnight but im sure he hit one of those scrapes. Nice cool next weekend, should be getting hot!!!!!!!


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

Cant wait leave in 2 days headed to north east corner of kansas hunting from the 27th to the 4th but I doudt it will take that long Looks like the weather is going to be perfect low's in the 30's with highs in thw 50's. Man I love Kansas!


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Nothing from the stand, but saw 2 different groups of bucks driving home after dark.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Man, I can't wait to get up there. Heading north on the 6th, weather looks to be getting better by the day. Hope the big boys are cruising!


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Im in NCK. wish i had my bow when i checked my trail camera today at 2:30 pm and had a really nice 5x5 walk up to about 10-15 feet from me. after he realized i wasnt a tree he just casually jogged off but really cool to see a nice one like him at ground level. all i had was my computer uploading pictures haha . went back and sat, rattled in a little 4x4. lots of scrapes are starting to appear.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Gott a set hung today on a walkin. It opens nov 1. I know where ill be at 5 a.m. nov 1. Kansas sand hills. Whooohoooooo


----------



## Hi Country (Aug 26, 2006)

Finally got a good one on camera in daylight!


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

A few of the extended forecasts are showing highs in the 70s in early Nov. Here we go again... Hope that changes.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds like the big boys are starting to move. For you guys in NC KS, what do you guys think? It looks like it is going stay warm until the Nov 2nd or 3rd. I imagine that cold snap ought to get things going...


----------



## Puggy (Aug 10, 2008)

We were there last year on the 5th to the 13th. Not much moving with it being windy and warm until the 11th when a front moved in with rain and cold. That's when it got good. Saw several good bucks the last 2 days, just nothing in shooting range. We are waiting and going up on the 11th and staying till the 20th, should be optimum time to be there. Chomping at the bit to leave now, but patience is a virtue. Unfortunately, I have none...............We are in the central/south central area of Kansas.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Live in JoCo (unfortunately) but I'm from Lyon county and still do all of my hunting back there. Have been out only a few days, last time was the first weekend in October and saw some decent movement one morning, mostly does and fawns but a couple smaller 110-130 bucks. Heading down wednesday afternoon to hunt through Sunday. Can't freakin wait! I hope this cold front comes through for us and gets them going. Seems like for rut, or if you could call it that, for me it has been the middle of the 2nd week through the 3rd week the last 3 years. I've shot my bucks on the 15th, 28th and 21st. Good luck Ks hunters!


----------



## Red Mule (Mar 24, 2007)

just got back from week in North Central KS around Waconda Lake. no luck at all didn't see but one decent buck the whole week, had tree stand stolen off public ground, had couple more days to hunt but said the he** with it and went home. But did notice that there were lots more scraping activity on the west side of the lake when i went after my stand(that is now stolen property) sat. afternoon.


----------



## mikesarott (May 17, 2008)

took a new friend to my hunting spot and put him on my hot stand (mistake) in barber co. He shot my #1 hitlist buck at 17 yds it ran 40 yards. Had him wait till i got there. He couldn't get out of the stand he had buck fever shakes real bad and then got sick when we found him.:angry: I had already shot my #4 buck for fear that i would not see #1 and didn't want that what if deal in the back of my head. Oh well won't happen again:wink:


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Why'd he get sick?


----------



## mikesarott (May 17, 2008)

Buck Fever and the trophy of his life (so far) his first bowkill:angel:


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Gotcha. Thought you meant from seeing the blood or something.. Congrats to him, and to you for being generous enough to let him hunt your spot.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## slaughter house (Oct 25, 2011)

some big deer are rutted up and broke but small deer 2-3 year olds are still relaxin


----------



## smartwick08 (Feb 9, 2010)

wow thats a nice deer slaughter house. what part of the state is he from


----------



## slaughter house (Oct 25, 2011)

on our ranch some deer are startin to rut up.


----------



## slaughter house (Oct 25, 2011)

no thats a 3 year old. we dont shoot till they are 5 or 6 southwest ks


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Congrats to your buddy mike. Thats funny that he puked. That is a nice buck though.


----------



## slaughter house (Oct 25, 2011)

he is nice for a 3 year old think when he is 6


----------



## slaughter house (Oct 25, 2011)

young deer he shot let them grow. thats how they get big.


----------



## slaughter house (Oct 25, 2011)

kill only old deer unless you are a kid.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Nice sheds


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Keep us posted guys. Thanks!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Red Mule said:


> just got back from week in North Central KS around Waconda Lake. no luck at all didn't see but one decent buck the whole week, had tree stand stolen off public ground, had couple more days to hunt but said the he** with it and went home. But did notice that there were lots more scraping activity on the west side of the lake when i went after my stand(that is now stolen property) sat. afternoon.


sorry to hear about your bad luck. That will leave a sour taste in your mouth. F.Y.I. kansas does have SOME good folks.


----------



## slaughter house (Oct 25, 2011)

not sheds had those hangin outside


----------



## slaughter house (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## tmdtexan (Oct 20, 2004)

Still not rutting in South Central Sumner county


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

no pics, but i hear a 192 went down locally to me. Hasnt been much movement here thaqt last couple days. Wishing for rain, colder temps. Rubs and scrapes are starting to finally show.


----------



## slaughter house (Oct 25, 2011)

when they start chasin and mating on the ranch i will let u guys know.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice bucks Slaughter and welcome to AT. How many acres to the ranch? 
While i will agree, the only way to grow big bucks is to let them go and pass on the 1.5 to 4.5yo's, antlers are not what everyone is interested in.


----------



## slaughter house (Oct 25, 2011)

1400 owned 2000 leased. we cant sell a doe only hunt but have a waiting list for buck hunts. so u tell me what people want?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

they want it to be brown and down, there actually are people who want the meat. not everyone can afford to pay us to come hunt big bucks,..they want to do a total diy hunt, but yes, you are correct, there are many who have the money and are willing to pay to hunt well managed properties


----------



## slaughter house (Oct 25, 2011)

u got how much land? u kill any big bucks? u a doe hunter cause u have a buck pic in you profile? i will give a doe hunt for free no 5. will u do the same


----------



## tmdtexan (Oct 20, 2004)

Slaughter house what you paying per acre?

Looking for another farm on river in sumner county


----------



## slaughter house (Oct 25, 2011)

we pay $5 acre but we lease it year round for cattle and hunting.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

some fighting between a couple decent bucks, the buck that walked in on me while i was checking my camera, and another decent one.

from what i've seen, the big ones are still nocturnal but are starting to move a little more. i am going to be mostly a weekend warrior up here in North Central. will keep everyone posted on what i think. good luck fellas


----------



## slaughter house (Oct 25, 2011)

ZMAX HUNTER.... im waiting on you i will give away 5 free doe hunts and a 1 buck hunt free if u match me i will post my number and its the first 6 callers. lets get it done.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

slaughter house said:


> ZMAX HUNTER.... im waiting on you i will give away 5 free doe hunts and a 1 buck hunt free if u match me i will post my number and its the first 6 callers. lets get it done.


what does this have to do with the 2011-2012 rut. Nothing. Start a thread if you want to have a pissin match man.
Back to topic. Gonna head out thursday morning. Hope this cool snap gets them moving.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you, rutjunky.





rutjunky said:


> what does this have to do with the 2011-2012 rut. Nothing. Start a thread if you want to have a pissin match man.
> Back to topic. Gonna head out thursday morning. Hope this cool snap gets them moving.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Yeah. No problem. This thread is about kansas rut.


----------



## gediger (Sep 26, 2009)

I am starting to see small bucks in places I usually dont see deer, they seem to be looking for some action. This cooler weather that moved in should really help things.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Buddy said he saw a big buck chase a doe across the road in his headlights on the way out this am


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Man I wish I was out there this morning!! Perfect outside if you can handle the little rain that went through. Im heading home this afternoon, hope to be in the stand by 330-4. Keep ya posted


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

The neighbor said he kicked a big buck and doe out of the milo with his combine on Saturday night. He said they were bedded down together.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Overslept this morning, argh!!! Had six bucks come by Tuesday morning, all smaller bucks but definately cruising. Also had a monster cross the road on me heading out. Bigger bucks seem to be moving early and late, its only a matter of time until they start slipping up though.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Hope this cool weather sticks around


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Weekend can't get here fast enough!!!!

I have not even been out yet. This is by far the latest in the season that I have not made it up a tree yet. 

Time to get serious:uzi:


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Going out tomorrow! Can't wait.


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

I saw a 170" 10 pt checking does about 30 mins before dark, my brother saw 5 bucks between 4:00 and 5:00 this afternoon, only one was mature. Cool weather is helping with pre-rut activity.


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

KSwhitetails said:


> I saw a 170" 10 pt checking does about 30 mins before dark, my brother saw 5 bucks between 4:00 and 5:00 this afternoon, only one was mature. Cool weather is helping with pre-rut activity.


where are you located at if you dont mind me asking

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Just saw my first bobcat! Beautiful. Now that isn't exactly a good omen for deer hunting.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Still waiting here in bu county. The spikes and forked horned are out and about but thats it...ssw two 150 in deer moving last night right at dusk. I do have a spike twenty yds out just smelling down wind let hope his grandpa is son behind got to go


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Just rattled in a 4 yr old 8 pt. He passed by at about 30 yards but never presented a shot. My heart was going thumpity-thump! He walked away gingerly with a couple of does.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

slaughter house said:


> we pay $5 acre but we lease it year round for cattle and hunting.


That's CHEAP!, beyond CHEAP. Id say those landowners don't have a clue out there. We are paying anywhere from $17-$22 an acre just to run cattle, no hunting allowed! If you wana bowhunt its $1500 for the season or $2000 for rifle season! Thank God I have made friends with a few that ain't money hungry and let me hunt for helping out. I wish I could run cattle for $5 an acre let alone hunt it.....


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

just gt back from SE part of the state. did some trimming and hung a few new stands in preparation for our mid november hunt on our lease. did not see near the scrapes, rubs, or deer as we usually do this time of year. temps were upper 80's until yeaturday where in went down into the 50's.....

saw some does and bumbed 1 okish buck. 

excited to get back out there in a few weeks. 

good luck and keep the updates comming :thumbs_up


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Man these temps on the forecast look a lot like last year. I hope that front that is suppose to come through on the 1st/2nd cools it off a lot! Highs in the upper 60s in NOV = no good. Granted they know jack about the weather too far out. 
http://www.accuweather.com/us/ks/strong-city/66869/forecast-month.asp?mnyr=11-01-2011&view=table
Tue
11/1/2011	68°	46°	0	0	Mostly sunny and beautiful 
Wed
11/2/2011	64°	42°	0	0	A couple of showers possible 
Thu
11/3/2011	63°	36°	0	0	Sunny 
Fri
11/4/2011	61°	42°	0	0	Bright sunshine 
Sat
11/5/2011	66°	43°	0.03	0	Bright sunshine 
Sun
11/6/2011	67°	36°	1	0	Rain 
Mon
11/7/2011	66°	43°	0	0	Abundant sunshine
Tue
11/8/2011	66°	47°	0.6	0	Mostly sunny
Wed
11/9/2011	66°	40°	0.86	0	Windy with rain 
Thu
11/10/2011	59°	36°	0	0	Windy with sunshine


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

A buddy grunted in a real nice buck up by stockton. His buddy killed a good one too yesterday evening. Found some more scrapes in n.c ks, un-official start this weekend i would say.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I know a guy that went out tonite and saw....0 until on his way home he had 3 bucks cross in front of him lol! Not shooters tho.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

I gauge the activity by dead deer on the roads...perfect correlation. When you start seeing a big uptick in road kills the deer are moving...obviously. So far no dead deer, not movement.


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone hunt or live close to Anthony, if so please PM me. I got a few questions Thanx!


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

I am gonna head up there on the 10th of Nov and hunt. I figure they outta be going nuts about that time.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

They cranked up last year after a front passed through on Nov. 12th in S C. KS (as we were pulling out of camp heading home).


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Last year's rut was very off kilter. The rut forecast this year is suppose to be stellar. Now let's do the cold weather chants! 
Going back out tomorrow morning. Will update if it is worth it.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Ill b headed out tomarrow evening. Just foumd out im going to dayshift. Looks like ill b a weekend warrior this yeah. Damn it


----------



## ksbowhtr (Aug 8, 2007)

Hunted eastern kansas the last three days and not much movement. Doe's and small bucks early and late, but nothing of any size. Thought this cool weather might get them up, but it didn't seem to. Won't be long though!


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

well i finaly made it home from iraq so i am headed t the woods tomarrow and see what i can . try to put an arrow through a deer if i see anything .will keep you all posted


----------



## xtshooter9 (Apr 20, 2009)

We will be arriving weds around lunchtime. I cant wait, hope things pick up around then. Thanks guys for keeping us posted.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Armyof1 said:


> well i finaly made it home from iraq so i am headed t the woods tomarrow and see what i can . try to put an arrow through a deer if i see anything .will keep you all posted


Glad u made it back. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

g.sampey said:


> where are you located at if you dont mind me asking
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 North Central KS......LOL all I am am going to give yea!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Lol


----------



## frickpse (Jun 22, 2007)

sc ks, hunted the last 2 days, lots of sign. only saw one doe


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

My buddies and family up there are seeing very little daylight movement from big bucks in the area. Mostly right at sunrise or right at sunset. I'd bet that first front that is suppose to hit on the first/second will kick-start daytime movement. Keep the updates coming guys! I can't wait to head up to our farm.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Was just out tonight. Excellent spot in reno co. Close to the ninnenesca river. Seen a 135" 8 poimt 70 yards at 6 and a 4 poimt at 640. Just 1 doe at 5. Should be great next weekend.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Here is to the north of me. Beautiful


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

And here is west. Jam up spot.


----------



## sekcat (Feb 11, 2008)

seems pretty slow in bourbon county


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

,?.
M


rutjunky said:


> Ill b headed out tomarrow evening. Just foumd out im going to dayshift. Looks like ill b a weekend warrior this yeah. Damn it


Id love to hear I'm going to dayshift! I only get to work dayshift every other week I am sick of 2nd shift! 1st gets off @ 3 so there's plenty of time to get in the stand.


----------



## tman80 (Sep 13, 2011)

hunting in woodson county went out last night and saw about 12 does and two small bucks. Went out tonight (friday)saw three does and a yote. no chasing yet


----------



## ksdoubledrop (Jun 18, 2009)

Saw some of you worried about the 60's for the first week of November. As far as I'm concerned that is probably the best it has been forecasted for that week in nearly 5 years. I used to love that week but the past few years have been terrible. I'm actually not too worried about it as the lows are still looking good and they will still move all day in those temps. If it gets much higher into the 70's then we may have problems but another front moves in on Wednesday the 2nd and it should be good. Good luck to all.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I sat this afternoon and saw more activity than I have seen all season. I bet next weekend it will start getting good.
I hope I don't have a bunch of folks move in and put stands on 2 sides of me like last year, all within shooting distance.
Public land can test your patience.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Only down side to days is we work 12 hour shifts. 6am to 6 pm. Weekends only now.


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

Activity has been picking up steady all week. Seeing smaller bucks chasing.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

I hunted yesterday morning and then this evening. Seen 4 different bucks in those 2 sits from the same stand. 1 of the bucks was a shooter tonight and I watched him make a scrape about 100 yds away. I tried a few grunts and got his attention but not for long. Snort wheezed and still no response. I figured this big boy would come check it out but he chose to go elsewhere. Don't know if it would have made a difference if I took the decoy or not but I will take it next time!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat for the 1st time this morning. Had four does go by me around 7:45am. I could hear a deer coming in the creek and grunting, I figured it was a buck. Out steps a small doe, walks by my stand letting out these soft grunts. After 3 of the does left I kept hearing a loud grunt coming from down in the creek. Again, I figured a buck, but out steps a mature doe. She was grunting loud like a buck. These were grunts, not doe bleets. I have never heard does make this sound. 

At 8:10 I caught movement far down in the creek and saw a buck w/ what looked like a decent rack. He was walking away from my loca, so I tried some soft grunts but never saw him again. Too far through thick cover to get a good look at thim though. 

It was a beautiful morning though. Cool and crisp. Won't be able to probably go back out until Sunday evening now though.


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

Finally saw my first buck of the season this morning. Ended up seeing 3 bucks and 8 does. One buck was grunting when he came out about 75 yards to the north of me and when I grunted he came a running. Passed on him this time. Most action I have seen all season. Thought I heard some tines coming together right before daylight.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

bowhuntinginks said:


> Finally saw my first buck of the season this morning. Ended up seeing 3 bucks and 8 does. One buck was grunting when he came out about 75 yards to the north of me and when I grunted he came a running. Passed on him this time. Most action I have seen all season. Thought I heard some tines coming together right before daylight.


where abouts?


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey rutjunky, im hunting south of EMPORIA .....


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Ive got three studs on our farm is crawford county (sek). All running at 9 pm. Very few scrapes and rubs and havent seen any rutting. Had a 140" come out last weekend and he paid zero attention to the 6 does infront of me. Hope something kicks up soon, starting to get antsy....


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Went and checked the cam today didn't have a buck on it. As I was leaving I heard a hound barking and it kept getting closer and closer. Then I hear racket in the brush and a 1 antlered buck is sneaking through the timber right towards my direction!?! He circles down the creek and about 100yds behind is a blue tick nose to the ground and barking!?! Well the buck circled back around with the hound in toe so I walked up to the path the hound was gona cross and hunkerd down when he was at about 10yds I stood up and yelled at him and threw a dirt clod at him! He was scared to death! As I was leaving I saw him along the filed edge so I chased him back towards the road on the 4 wheeler and watched him run outa sight tail tucked! Made me mad to see him running that buck. Probly why I didn't have but 19 pics . When I checked the pics I had several pics of does running across the cams view but on a 1min delay never caught what was chasing them, I bet I know what it was tho!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

I dont have any paitence for dogs. If they r not obedient they die. He would have got shot by me. Your a paitent man.
we watched some real nice bucks tonight. Weard thing is 4 mature bucks feeding within 5 yards of eachother and 2 miles away a nice little buck doggin a doe. I think the small ones know somethings up and the big studs are gettin ready. My guess is the 18th will be unbelievable.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

I bet that dog pooped himself! I got a chuckle out of that story. Of course, its never funny when it happens to me! 

Hunted the past 3 days, morning and evening, in Northern Wabaunsee County. SLOW GOING. One mature buck sighting. He escaped being arrowed by about 5 yards. He will be haunting my dreams this season. I was rattling 15 minutes prior to his arrival. I think he was more curious than anything. Come on rut! I'm ready when u are.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Checked my camera, no bucks and just a couple does, very unusual for that spot. Found three more scrapes and a ton of rubs. Passed a 130 8 tonite, he made 4 scrapes and hit some rubs, south wind and thats the way he came from! Idk getting real close!!!!


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

how about some cam pics to get the excitement going?


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Just pulled into kansas after leavin home around 7:30 last night. Still have a few more hours to drive to unit 7, but I had to stop and get some bbq here at this man vs. food joint I saw on tv. Saw a bunchof smaller bucks hit on the road on the way out, so hopefully the big guys start movin more as well.

Question for you ks guys. Am I readingthe regulations correct? Is it really legal to use screw in tree steps?


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

outdoorfrenzy said:


> how about some cam pics to get the excitement going?


This is a pic from the ranch we hunt in central KS. Photo was retrieved late last week.....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1611053


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Gutshotem that place is right down the street from my house. And Bowbutla with a buck like that on a cam I would not get anything done, I'm having a hard time working as it is


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

gutshotem said:


> Just pulled into kansas after leavin home around 7:30 last night. Still have a few more hours to drive to unit 7, but I had to stop and get some bbq here at this man vs. food joint I saw on tv. Saw a bunchof smaller bucks hit on the road on the way out, so hopefully the big guys start movin more as well.
> 
> Question for you ks guys. Am I readingthe regulations correct? Is it really legal to use screw in tree steps?


Yes screw in tree steps are legal in KS


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> Gutshotem that place is right down the street from my house. And Bowbutla with a buck like that on a cam I would not get anything done, I'm having a hard time working as it is


Damn, wish I woulda posted earlier. I woulda bought you a destroyer. That may possibly be the best thing I ever ate. The owner (bob) was a great guy too. I'm back on 70 headin westbound.


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

KSwhitetails said:


> Yes screw in tree steps are legal in KS


Thank you sir.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

What was the name of the restaurant you ate at.


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Papa Bob's. If you do a google search you can find it easy.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Ive ate there. I used to live in the k.c. area. Great food. Where abouts in kansas r u headed?


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

Rutjunky can you or anyone else please recomend a "must try" restaurant on the east or west side of Wichita?


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

Killed this buck this morning at 8:25 I hit the grunt 10 min before this guy showed up and he was about to clean out a scrape when I shot him. This has been the first mature deer Ive seen since last wed. when I got here to the North East part of Kansas and the first deer in bow range.









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

congrats on the buck

what are the weather conditions like?


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

BowButla said:


> Rutjunky can you or anyone else please recomend a "must try" restaurant on the east or west side of Wichita?


Not sure what you like but or how much your wanting to spend. A few that come to mind

Texas Roadhouse
Jose Peppers
Sumos (japanese style steakhouse)
Kobes Steakhouse (japanese style steakhouse)
Emerson Biggins in oldtown (bar & grill)
Margarita's Cantina (mexican)

There are probably others but those come mind and are fairly easy to find.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Sampey congrats on the buck he looks similar to the one I'm after right now!


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

outdoorfrenzy said:


> congrats on the buck
> 
> what are the weather conditions like?


this morning it was in the 40's and the highs today were in the upper 50's

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> Sampey congrats on the buck he looks similar to the one I'm after right now!


thanks man! go ahead and make him take a dirt nap.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## huthut (Jul 3, 2009)

headed out to unit 7 myself in about a week. Keep us posted on the rut activity. I could leave as early as Nov 3rd if all is good out there. Typically I like to get to Kansas around the 8th.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

huthut said:


> headed out to unit 7 myself in about a week. Keep us posted on the rut activity. I could leave as early as Nov 3rd if all is good out there. Typically I like to get to Kansas around the 8th.


I think the 8th would be putting you here at about the right time. I'm in SC KS and I'm not really seeing many signs of rut yet. I believe there is another cold front this coming week and should definately get some movement started by the 8th.


----------



## skull (Nov 29, 2005)

hello all,
I will be in Sun City Wednesday 
thanks for keeping us posted
any of you who live there?


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

Super deer q.sampy! Fowl Natured, I will be in SC KS on the 5th through the 12th. I hope you are correct on the forcasted dates and thanks for the recomendations.


----------



## catfish2 (Aug 15, 2010)

PM to BowButla


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Went out to a new spot along a dry creek bed in the middle of the timber. Didn't see a deer. Maybe I should setup near a couple watering holes.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

kstatemallards said:


> Went out to a new spot along a dry creek bed in the middle of the timber. Didn't see a deer. Maybe I should setup near a couple watering holes.


X2 on the water holes........problem for me is there arent many, lol. Its been so dry for so long I'm not sure where deer are getting the water they need on some of the areas I'm hunting.


----------



## frickpse (Jun 22, 2007)

BowButla said:


> Rutjunky can you or anyone else please recomend a "must try" restaurant on the east or west side of Wichita?


johns bar and grill on douglass is pretty good. red rock canyon grill is hella good but pricey.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Water is a big problem for some deer...I read that in Kansas there are areas where the deer are dropping dead from some water-borne sickness they are getting drinking from stagnant water....some sort of midge fly issue.


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1612552&p=1062345642#post1062345642Not quite here yet in South Central Kansas. Click link for my update from today


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Had my first outing tonite, I sat on one place and my wife sat on another. I saw 6 does she saw 3. Did not see any rut activity. End of this week should get better but my favirote dates are about the 13th-20th that's when I see all heck break loose around here.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

frickpse said:


> johns bar and grill on douglass is pretty good. red rock canyon grill is hella good but pricey.


Thanks frickpse............


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

Rfordkc said:


> Water is a big problem for some deer...I read that in Kansas there are areas where the deer are dropping dead from some water-borne sickness they are getting drinking from stagnant water....some sort of midge fly issue.


It is very bad here. We are finding it affects the older mature deer worse........


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

BowButla said:


> It is very bad here. We are finding it affects the older mature deer worse........


Hey BowButla. I think your inbox might be full. I tried sending a message and it wouldn't let me.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

fowl_natured said:


> Hey BowButla. I think your inbox might be full. I tried sending a message and it wouldn't let me.


will clean it out now, thanks


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

170p&ywhitail said:


> but my favirote dates are about the 13th-20th that's when I see all heck break loose around here.


Ditto! Maybe even another week later for me. Typically the second half of the 2nd week to the beginning of the 4th are the best in my area. Lots of people say the first and 2nd weeks but I've never had any luck that early.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

outdrsman11 said:


> Ditto! Maybe even another week later for me. Typically the second half of the 2nd week to the beginning of the 4th are the best in my area. Lots of people say the first and 2nd weeks but I've never had any luck that early.


I hear ya! fine with me others like the first 2 weeks.


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

Rfordkc said:


> Water is a big problem for some deer...I read that in Kansas there are areas where the deer are dropping dead from some water-borne sickness they are getting drinking from stagnant water....some sort of midge fly issue.


Been a big issue in ks, blue toungue!


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

170p&ywhitail said:


> I hear ya! fine with me others like the first 2 weeks.


We have always hunted the 2cd week as it fits our family/work schedules better. I vividly remember last year watching the bucks chasing does all around the front yard of the old farm house as we were pulling out heading for home on the 12th! Granted we saw rutting behavior all week, but it was a circus that day!


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

fowl_natured said:


> X2 on the water holes........problem for me is there arent many, lol. Its been so dry for so long I'm not sure where deer are getting the water they need on some of the areas I'm hunting.


I've got two watering holes I can setup on. One is a large farm pond about 75 yards square. Another is much smaller probably only 15 - 20 yards each way. Both of them are behind the farm house about 150 yards. I guess if the deer are thirsty enough they will venture over there.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Driving to work this morning saw a 140" 10 point with a fork horn. It was 30 minutes before daylight and they were walking out of a cut bean field together. I guess these two didn't get the memo about does looking for dates.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Anybody have any reports from North Central??????? I work in Manhattan and anticipating going back home Fri, Sat, Sun.


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

I pulled cards on my cameras this morning on one property I had a mature 150" 8 pt that was checking a scrape last night at 6:30 pm, On another property I had pics of 4 bucks all over 160" running together at 9:45 pm, good sign that thier isn't much rutting activity yet! I am holding out for cooler weather to push things along later in the week.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Went out this morning. Started off with a doe & fawn at first light. Then another mature doe came by about 5-10 minutes later. Shortly following that another couple of does came cruising in fast. Then i heard a few grunts and a couple of bucks came to join the party. Oldest buck was about 3.5 year old 135-140" 10 point. They werent really doggin the does or pushing them hard. Its still early yet but slowly i think the activity is increasing. I'm ready to fast foward to this weekend after the cool front has moved through.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for the posts guys!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Gonna head out tomarrow. Gonna b hot and windy but its still nov.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Idk about that , but mom's in seward,ks is a must for sure, 1:45 north


BowButla said:


> Rutjunky can you or anyone else please recomend a "must try" restaurant on the east or west side of Wichita?


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

flatline said:


> Idk about that , but mom's in seward,ks is a must for sure, 1:45 north


Thanks flatline, Seward is a few miles out of the way north, but for good food we will travel....................


----------



## bonethug (Aug 18, 2011)

Kansas bound in the AM! Never looked so forward to a 17 hour drive in my life.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Dont get too excited yet boys, went out tonite and I saw ZERO!


----------



## Drennon99 (Sep 2, 2005)

I thought it would be a great morning yesterday but I saw ZERO deer! I've heard of some people finding alot of scrapes and rubs here and there! I hunt N.E. Kansas and so far it's been a little slow on my property's!


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

maybe things will pick up after the front moves through wed


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

this dude was hit 1 mile west of clyde this morning, sooo movement might be picking up a little bit. especially after the front on wednesday with chances of SNOW


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Sad to see him go that way.


----------



## tman80 (Sep 13, 2011)

have some hunters in the woods. they are seeing lots of does few small bucks. yesterday morning had a big buck chasing a smaller buck out of the woods. Thinking that the rut is close. seeing rubs and scrapes on small trees and sumac. this morning had single big does by themselves wondering if they are starting to come in heat?


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

My South East Kansas pics so far. I'm going out after the cold front this week.


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I leave thursday morning for kansas, 26 hour drive and i will be in heaven


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Went out this morning saw a doe & fawn and that's it. I did have some cattle move in close to me on the bordering pasture so that may have had an impact. I'm going back in the morning I guess. Geez! low tonight is supposed to be 53 degrees, yuck. South winds in the morning for me, stay out of the woods Thursday when front pushes through. Go back out Friday morning with a low of 33 degrees! Thats more like it


----------



## Buick80 (Mar 18, 2009)

What are you guys thinking? Whats going to be the best 3-4 period? I know depends on the weather but when are you taking your vacation? I am thinking Nov 12-15


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Ill be hunting starting next Tues. As long as it stays relatively cool(under 60), I think it should be fine.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Buick80 said:


> What are you guys thinking? Whats going to be the best 3-4 period? I know depends on the weather but when are you taking your vacation? I am thinking Nov 12-15


womt be bad but my majic day here is the 18th. Thats just me.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

i will be hunting Thursday night through Sunday night, can't wait!


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

fowl_natured said:


> Went out this morning saw a doe & fawn and that's it. I did have some cattle move in close to me on the bordering pasture so that may have had an impact. I'm going back in the morning I guess. Geez! low tonight is supposed to be 53 degrees, yuck. South winds in the morning for me, stay out of the woods Thursday when front pushes through. Go back out Friday morning with a low of 33 degrees! Thats more like it


Why would you stay out of the woods when the front is coming through??? I understand if it's raining hard but if it isn't raining and the temps are cold it seems like a good day to be out. In my part of Kansas it will be a high of 47 and low of 34 on Thursday.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Sat from 2:30 to dark. Seen 1 squirl. Hope it heats up soon.


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

Northwest and Northcentral KS tomorrow sustained winds of 35 gusting to 55 mph winds and rain switching to snow........lovely! lol


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

kstatemallards said:


> Why would you stay out of the woods when the front is coming through??? I understand if it's raining hard but if it isn't raining and the temps are cold it seems like a good day to be out. In my part of Kansas it will be a high of 47 and low of 34 on Thursday.


I have 2 different reasons. The first being that the wind would be completely wrong for my setup at the moment. Second and I could be wrong on this.....I don't think deer like to move much when the wind is ripping through fiercly. I think when the wind is that strong it makes them uncomfortable to move because their smell is effected and also there ability to hear nearby danger.

So my thoughts are if they stay down when most of the front is pushing through and then the following morning when temps are at their lowest, the winds alot slower and also the right direction for my location should give me pretty good odds at seeing some movement.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Cant go wrong on those days, the seeking and chasing days are the best out here, cause its open and trees are spread out, when they are on lockdown its real hard w bows, unless they are on yr land.


Buick80 said:


> What are you guys thinking? Whats going to be the best 3-4 period? I know depends on the weather but when are you taking your vacation? I am thinking Nov 12-15


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

fowl_natured said:


> I have 2 different reasons. The first being that the wind would be completely wrong for my setup at the moment. Second and I could be wrong on this.....I don't think deer like to move much when the wind is ripping through fiercly. I think when the wind is that strong it makes them uncomfortable to move because their smell is effected and also there ability to hear nearby danger.
> 
> So my thoughts are if they stay down when most of the front is pushing through and then the following morning when temps are at their lowest, the winds alot slower and also the right direction for my location should give me pretty good odds at seeing some movement.


I agree with what you are saying but from what I've seen it's supposed to be sunny and much calmer on Friday. Hopefully that holds true.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

kstatemallards said:


> I agree with what you are saying but from what I've seen it's supposed to be sunny and much calmer on Friday. Hopefully that holds true.


I guess it depends on what part of the state you are in when the front moves through. The front is supposed to blow through here starting wednesday night and throughout thursday. So since friday will be calmer and colder thats when im heading back out...........................unless i stick one tomorrow morning, lol


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Im so ready for monday, 9 days off , i hate working during november at all !


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Well i'm out right now and figured i would see something by this time. I think its just ro darn warm. Thats about to change i hope.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Well I was gona take off the 21st-23rd to deer hunt scince I have to work Thanksgiving and the day after. But I guess my supervisor is going to be gone. So my Boss wants me there so he can still go out and Galavant around and act busy! So I only get the 23rd off now because that's a day 2 people will be there. Anybody out there gota Mon-Fri, 1st shift, weekends and holidays off job opening?..................


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Snowing like crazy in western kansas, have about a inch on the ground now. Winds are gusty, this should get things rolling.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

my3sons said:


> Snowing like crazy in western kansas, have about a inch on the ground now. Winds are gusty, this should get things rolling.


Blow some down here in SCKS, lol


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

In stand now, bumped a few does otherwise nada. Feels great to be in the woods regardless! Love it!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Wish i was there. A little windy but this front can only be a good thing. Good luck aviator


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

I ended this morning seeing zero deer. Hmmm..........


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Well I was gona take off the 21st-23rd to deer hunt scince I have to work Thanksgiving and the day after. But I guess my supervisor is going to be gone. So my Boss wants me there so he can still go out and Galavant around and act busy! So I only get the 23rd off now because that's a day 2 people will be there. Anybody out there gota Mon-Fri, 1st shift, weekends and holidays off job opening?..................


Your job sounds alot like mine


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Saw nothing other than the bumped does. Hope tomorrow is good.


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Going hunting Thursday and Friday. The snow is really wet will make country roads a little tuff, almost like blizzard conditions right now. I would like to send some snow east you guys are dry in some parts. Funny thing I was fishing for stripers this weekend at Wilson, shoveling snow today, hunting tomorrow.


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

I am right on the state line - a Kansas boy stuck in Missouri. Its just misting rain here - some talk of possible snow in the early AM Thrusday. My season has been very slow- little deer movement but should turn on any day now


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok, i have two cameras up on diff land, all up to the 29th had does and some bucks, now all bucks , no does, at both spots-40 mile diff. Had the same buck all summer on one by seward, now hes gone and an upper 130's is destroying the ground and trees. Seems he ran the little guy off, neck is pretty big now too. All still night pics though. This weekend will be good for the " seeking" hunter, scrapes are popping up allover.


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

sekbowmadness where abouts in SE kansas you at . I am to in SE kansas hunting in mongomery county


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Armyof1 said:


> sekbowmadness where abouts in SE kansas you at . I am to in SE kansas hunting in mongomery county



Im hunting in crawford county. Any activity around you? I sure wish I could be in the stand tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Went out in the cold rain...saw a couple does standing when I pulled in. But I wasn't dressed right and got froze out....didn't see anything coming home. Haven't seen any dead deer along the road so I don't think we are in the seek and chase phase in Eastern Kansas quite yet.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Wind was blowing 40 kts and it was spitting snow-hard to stay in the stand. I stuck it out and at 6:30 had a small 8 and an average 10 come in together.
They were acting like they were best friends.
Next week???????


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

Anybody hunting around elk City? Gonna hit the woods next Weds for a week, hoping those dates are better than last year. Went the first week in November last year and think the weather was just too hot. Some locals said the 12th is a great time to be out in eastern Kansas, any thoughts???


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

fowl_natured said:


> Your job sounds alot like mine


You know what I'm talking about huh, glad I'm not the only one! 
Go get ya a GOLIATH size buck in the morning bud!


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

170p&ywhitail said:


> You know what I'm talking about huh, glad I'm not the only one!
> Go get ya a GOLIATH size buck in the morning bud!


He might have been the dead buck someone hit and then cut the antlers off. Its sad to think he might have fallen victim to a car :Cry:

I'm going to pick up a new camera tomorrow since mine shot crap! Maybe I will get a pic of him :banana:

Oh and I'm not going out tomorrow morning. Maybe the evening though


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

fowl_natured said:


> He might have been the dead buck someone hit and then cut the antlers off. Its sad to think he might have fallen victim to a car :Cry:
> 
> I'm going to pick up a new camera tomorrow since mine shot crap! Maybe I will get a pic of him :banana:
> 
> Oh and I'm not going out tomorrow morning. Maybe the evening though


Well get a good cam this time! alright Im off tomarrow evening so if ya get one, let me know and ill help ya track and load:thumbs_up


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

How's the rut activity around Elk county? Headed there in a week.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Ttt for this cold snap


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

guys i also hunt the elk city lake area and i havnt seen anything i mean no does or bucks its like the deer just vanished from the area around the lake where i hunt . im going to go check it out tonight through my binos and see if i can see anything will kepp you all posted . and you guys hunting the elk city area .maybe we all could get together for some coffe or something and talk some stratagies for this seasons bucks


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm embarrassed to say I missed this morning. My relatives here in Kansas pulled out the WL Weller. We got wayyyy too loco ended up racing the combine vs the New Holland tractor. Going out in a bit.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Texan Aviator said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I missed this morning. My relatives here in Kansas pulled out the WL Weller. We got wayyyy too loco ended up racing the combine vs the New Holland tractor. Going out in a bit.


lol. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

Hunting in north centeral Ks. Washington co. had a 180 nt class appear across the field from my stand monday evening.he mouthed some over hanging branches for awhile .two big mature does came out 30 yds south of him he followed them across the field was out at about 40 yds. getting dark. i drew down on him but could not get a good pin placement so let off. did not want to get a poor hit especially with it getting dark. some small bucks are chaseing does . this cold snap should make the deer start moveing.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just talked to my buddy Brad in SE Kansas (Woodson, Wilson, and Greenwood counties). They are not seeing any chasing yet or any dead buck along the road. He thinks the rut may be a little later this year. I hope he is right I am going to his place November 12-20 and was afraid they might be in lock down when I got there. He said they are still in a heck of a drought the worst he has seen in his 47 years.


----------



## fulldrawfever (Nov 12, 2009)

Has anybody been seeing activity up in the Smith Center area? I'll be heading up this weekend & kind of wondering what to expect.....


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

this is my first game cam pic 
http://s808.photobucket.com/albums/zz10/Armyofall/?action=view&current=PICT00041.jpg


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Hunted south central ks this morning saw 0. Land owner said the drought had dead deer around the ponds cause of algae. You guys here of this?


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Timber Hawk said:


> Hunted south central ks this morning saw 0. Land owner said the drought had dead deer around the ponds cause of algae. You guys here of this?


Yes quite a few being found dead.

Sat this morn had 4 bucks chasing a doe


----------



## Halldawg (Nov 3, 2011)

Just finished the High School football season... Heading out next week. Any good sign of activity in the Rossville and St. Marys area?


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

hntnksn said:


> Yes quite a few being found dead.
> 
> Sat this morn had 4 bucks chasing a doe


Small bucks? What part of Ks?


----------



## Halldawg (Nov 3, 2011)

Northeast. West of the Topeka area along the Kansas river.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Jay-J said:


> How's the rut activity around Elk county? Headed there in a week.


My guess is not much...yet. I hunt Elk and the big boys really get cranked up after the 16th or so and are balls to the wall Thanksgiving week. I'll be ther 20-24th. Was there last year 12-16th and only saw some rutting activity from the young bucks. In 2009 shot a 150" 10 Pt on the 24th. It's always later on our farm. I'd take the 18th-25th if I had enough days off around the SE part, but again it's only because this is when we see the truly mature trophy deer over 4.5 yrs old. Good luck guys...hope it picks up soon for everyone!


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

mdnabors said:


> My guess is not much...yet. I hunt Elk and the big boys really get cranked up after the 16th or so and are balls to the wall Thanksgiving week. I'll be ther 20-24th. Was there last year 12-16th and only saw some rutting activity from the young bucks. In 2009 shot a 150" 10 Pt on the 24th. It's always later on our farm. I'd take the 18th-25th if I had enough days off around the SE part, but again it's only because this is when we see the truly mature trophy deer over 4.5 yrs old. Good luck guys...hope it picks up soon for everyone!


That what i like to hear. I witnessed the same thing on the chatauqua elk border last year, my buddy killed a 144" 10 thanksgiving morning. will be there again this year 19-30th


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

I almost wonder if what you guys are seeing isnt a secondary rut later in Nov, with exception of a very few bucks most have i have seen around here have been taken the first two weeks in past years. Ranging from 214" and down... I know where i hunt the big boys show a almost a secondary rut later on, but the majority rut the first two weeks. So far this year i have seen 186", 164" and five more under that number all taken the last week. I personally have only seen small bucks show a little chasing so far, but havent had a chance to hunt since last Sunday. Night time activity has ramped up though around central kansas.


----------



## bdhunter (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone hunting in Kiowa county? Would like some rut update and a good resteraunt in the area.. Thanks!


----------



## bdhunter (Oct 27, 2010)

Restaurant..sorry


----------



## tacticalj (May 20, 2010)

not much happening in S.E. Kansas, around montgomery/labette/chattaqua counties. Ain't even heard of much going on here lately!


----------



## ManOnTheCouch (May 25, 2010)

I was out last saturday in miami county. tons of scrapes and rubs in the area. I could hear bucks sparring in the pre-dawn darkness and working scrapes. Only saw does and a button buck during the day. No chasing yet.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

bdhunter said:


> Anyone hunting in Kiowa county? Would like some rut update and a good resteraunt in the area.. Thanks!


Leaving out in the morning headed to Kiowa co. Last year we found a good TexMex steakhouse in Greensburg right on 54/400. Believe it or not, there is a great coffee house in Haviland if you need some high end Starbucks like caffeine............Good Luck


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Slow night. One 2.5 n that's it. Sat from 2-7. Typically that stand is awesome


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Had an 8 pestering a doe he ran her around my stand for two hours. Leavenworth county


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

My brother seen a big 150 class doggin a doe at 9:45 this morning. Gonna head out saturday morning. Then again most the day sunday. Cant wait. Good luck everyone. Its gettin hot now. The rut activity i mean. Not the temps. Thank god.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Seen a 160 class locked on a doe today, 9:30 am , she was feeding he was waiting! Its on , get out there!!!!!!


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

saw 3 does, 1 small 130" class buck, and a bobcat. tried 1 rattling sequence at about 630 pm with no response. deer movement started around 4:45 pm.


----------



## 67gtxht (Oct 11, 2006)

Had one doe come in at 4:30 two more showed up about 5:30. The one that came in early found my trail in and followed to the base of tree, she couldn't figure it out. She hung around for the entire time I was in the stand. Finally took out an old grunt tube and dropped it on her to get rid of her so I could get down, dang did she ever jump!!! Ran off 50yds and just stared and finally walked off. Will hunt again tomorrow evening then off for next week from work and will hunt just about every day for 9 days. Just a matter of being in right stand at right time, got a lot of does around, bucks ought to show up.


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Just did some.driving this evening to see what they were doing around me. Saw 3 good bucks all in seperate places. Each buck was with does, none were really running them, but they werent letting them out of their sight either. Id say we are all but there. Ill be in the stand sun up to sun down all weekend.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Supposed to be chilly in the a.m., can't wait... What I really can't wait for is the big feast Saturday night in South Haven :thumbs_up There's a meat market here that has an all you can eat bbq supper on the first Saturday of the month, good stuff. Good luck to all!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

23° here. Man i wish i was huntin this a.m. good luck y'all


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

weve had a farm in SE kansas for 4 yrs now. this makes me no expert on kansas deer, but over those years we have seen most movemnet around the 15 and on. the first year we went nov 8-18 and buck sightings picked up towards the end of the hunt. the next year we went nov 10-20, same thing, bucks moved more towards the end of the hunt. last year we went nov 13-23 and we saw good movement through out the hunt. this year we will be out there the 13-23 again.

seems like it has been warmer the first two weeks in nov in SE kansas the last few years or at least where we hunt (weather in the 70's) so it seems a little later in the month is better. but what do i know im just a florida boy!


----------



## Halldawg (Nov 3, 2011)

Saw a group of 6-7 along I-35 in southern Johnson county shortly after 7. Cold snap must have them moving a bit. Ready to go.. Good luck to everyone this weekend. Hoping to get out Sunday.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Last night I went and sighted in my new .204 to get ready for the devil dogs! Well on my way to where I target shoot, I saw does feeding every where around 5-5:30pm! Then I was like crap! I should be in my stand! I'll be in one tonite.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

mdnabors said:


> My guess is not much...yet. I hunt Elk and the big boys really get cranked up after the 16th or so and are balls to the wall Thanksgiving week. I'll be ther 20-24th. Was there last year 12-16th and only saw some rutting activity from the young bucks. In 2009 shot a 150" 10 Pt on the 24th. It's always later on our farm. I'd take the 18th-25th if I had enough days off around the SE part, but again it's only because this is when we see the truly mature trophy deer over 4.5 yrs old. Good luck guys...hope it picks up soon for everyone!


Yep! Same happens in this part of KS too, which is just west of you location.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

ksgoosekillr said:


> I almost wonder if what you guys are seeing isnt a secondary rut later in Nov, with exception of a very few bucks most have i have seen around here have been taken the first two weeks in past years. Ranging from 214" and down... I know where i hunt the big boys show a almost a secondary rut later on, but the majority rut the first two weeks. So far this year i have seen 186", 164" and five more under that number all taken the last week. I personally have only seen small bucks show a little chasing so far, but havent had a chance to hunt since last Sunday. Night time activity has ramped up though around central kansas.


Nope, not here anyway. The secondary rut happens about the last week of rifle season here. The big boys seem to not get all jacked up around here til the about the mid teens of the month through Thanksgiving. I've seen it work this way for many years, But every area is different.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Buck down in Wabaunsee County! Caught him checking a scrape this morning. Pictures and details to follow.


----------



## Hi Country (Aug 26, 2006)

Hunting Osage Co still seeing groups of does with fawns. Last night momma was trying to run off the fawns though. Pulled the card on the cam and got a few pictures of bucks. It's getting there!



















Daylight of course I'm not in the stand









Can't quite see the buck real good on the left but looks like he was following the doe


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

Hunting washington co. had bad luck lastnight. had the 180 class in front of me at 12 yds. broadside. drew down on him and shot 2" over his back. i could not beleive it . he bolted and ran out about 60 yds. then just walked away. i started looking at my bow and sight. my sight is a trophy ridge. it has a wheel on the back side to raise and lower the sight pin. it also works as a pendelim sight. the windage clamp knob had lossened up and the sight ring just floppoed up and down. it was down an 1/4"from where it should have been. i shot my bow a week ago here at home and was spotting arrows at 30 yds. evidently going back and forth to my stand i must have bumped the tightening wheel and loosened it up.i went out this morning and saw two bucks 120 class 8's both where following mature does.


----------



## steveinkansas (Apr 8, 2008)

Hunted last nite in riley county, heard some bucks fighting but nothing came in


----------



## Hi Country (Aug 26, 2006)

That sucks!


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

So far today zero deer. Planning to sit all day.


----------



## travisd8088 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hunting Crawford county in S.E. Kansas. Saw the first chasing this morning. I saw a total of 15 deer just this morning alone. A small spike was chasing and grunting a group of does. Went on for about 5 minutes then things calmed down and all went back to feeding. I have not seen a mature buck yet on this property. Has me a little concerned. All the fawns were still with their mama's and 2 of the bucks were together still. I'm just hoping when the rut is in full swing and a doe brings by a mature deer.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm gona give a ago on my only SE wind spot tonite, sat there once already and saw 0. So I'm not very optomistic, its one of those places that's really not that great til the ruts really cranked up, which its not yet. Oh well it will beat sitting at home, maybe a coyote will stroll by. Now next week and the week after id love to sit at this spot, but you whatch I probly won't get the easterly wind I need SE,E,NE winds will work for it.


----------



## Hi Country (Aug 26, 2006)

170p&Ywhitail, I have a similar situation. I'm going to go reset a stand this afternoon then go home and till the garden in for the winter.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Leavenworth county, saw 5 bucks within 20 minutes of shooting light. Three small bucks and a 125-130 8 point running together. One lone buck , probably 150-155. All of them walked by two does in a cut cornfield and payed no attention to them. All five bucks went straight in the timber like they were looking to bed down. I had a buck decoy out and made some calls but they ignored it all.

I have to work until Wednesday and then I'm off until the 19th, hope things pick up by then.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Country said:


> 170p&Ywhitail, I have a similar situation. I'm going to go reset a stand this afternoon then go home and till the garden in for the winter.


Sounds good, I have a place with a north wind stand and I've always wanted a south wind stand on it but its pretty limited, there is one spot where I could do it but, there would still be a hell of a trail north of it that would screw it all up. Basically just a north wind spot. But if I could make a south wind spot on it, it'd be good. Between the north trail, property lines, creek, and feed, its bout impossible to set it up for a south wind. But thought about tackleing that today instead of hunting. Probly just leave it be tho.


----------



## steveinkansas (Apr 8, 2008)

Kansas Bruiser,have you had alot of luck using a decoy? I have tried a decoy both as a doe and a buck and it seems the doe's are for sure afraid to come in and the bucks dont respond either


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

steveinkansas said:


> Kansas Bruiser,have you had alot of luck using a decoy? I have tried a decoy both as a doe and a buck and it seems the doe's are for sure afraid to come in and the bucks dont respond either


Just started using it last year. So far I have only used it as a buck decoy, last year I had some bucks come to it and some bucks ignore it. This morning the 150 looked at it from about 250 yards but kept moving for the tree line. The 8 point responded to my grunts and stopped about 40 yards from the decoy before walking slowly in to the timber. He didn't seem that interested in it.

The does so far haven't spooked but they do make a loop to get around it.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

KillingFields said:


> Buck down in Wabaunsee County! Caught him checking a scrape this morning. Pictures and details to follow.


congrats. Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

20th can't get here fast enough...


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

im going out in the morning wish me luck


----------



## smacky11 (Nov 29, 2007)

i hunt in shawnee co. which is in n.e. kansas. this morning at 9:30 am i had a mid 130'' 9 point buck come out from 200 yards away. i called him in to my doe decoy and had him at 23 yards broadside. yes, i shot him,.....but with my video camera. my goal is 150'' or bigger. 
then tonight i had a 120''-125'' 8 pointer come out behind a doe at 6:07 pm. once they got into the field they went their seprate ways. that doe was not afraid or worried about that buck. the 8 pointer did come across the field and had him at 15 yards but again let him walk. i am not seeing very many does but am starting to see more and bigger bucks as of today. a few more days and things should start heating up around here.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Last night I went and sighted in my new .204 to get ready for the devil dogs! Well on my way to where I target shoot, I saw does feeding every where around 5-5:30pm! Then I was like crap! I should be in my srtand! I'll be in one tonite.


 i seen the same thing, was it by 281&k19?


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Unit 11..Miami County not much going on near Hillsdale.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah...what a great day! I crept into my stand at about 5:30 this morning (early, I know) in Wabaunsee County. I got all settled in with a southeast wind at the side of my face. I started in with a rattle/grunt sequence. About thirty minutes went by. Just when I reached for the antlers again, I noticed movement from about 150 yards away. This big Kansas bruised gingerly walks in and renews a scrape at about 45 yards from my stand. My heart is pounding at this point and I was worried that he would catch my scent. He walked to the right, turned his nose up and didn't seem to like what he was smelling. So...off to the left he went. He was starting to have a diagonal approach while walking closer to me. He got into about 30 yards...had to wait for him to look away before I could draw. He finally looked back where he came from. It gave me just enough time to settle in and let an arrow fly! The arrow hit him hard. I got a double lung shot up higher than normal. He ran about 60 yards before he crashed. WHOOT!!

I took him to Cabela's to have him scored by a B&C guy. He is unofficially 168 3/8". They even took a 5" deduction while tallying up the score. This is my second ever buck. I'm feeling really blessed right now. Here he is:


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Dude that is a beautiful deer and great story! Congratulations!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Oh my god killingfields. Unbelievable buck. Excellent pictures too. Love the one with his head up


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

This wind sucks


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

That's an awesome buck KF, gotta love those long, heavy tines.


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

ok well i went out this morning and didnt see anything and i didnt have any pics on the game cam either


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

Hunted yesterday morning and this morning. yesterday morning had a 8 point following a doe came out into the wheat field stopped 50 yds. and grazed awhile. the buck saw something in the timber north of me and headed that way. the doe went the opposite direction.this morning it was windy saw nothing .


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Killingfields................what a buck! 

Great pics too. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Got down at 9:30. It was dumb windy. Like 35 to 45 mph gusts. Sucked. I drove around to all the best places to see deer and nuthin. Not 1 deer. Lots of night time pics.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

I am seeing zero rut activity other than rubs and scrapes at night or right at sunrise and at sunset. No chasing no seeking. In 2009 I saw more deer on our farm from Nov 2-10 moving at all hours than I've ever seen. Last year was trickle rut with the best movement Nov 19- Dec6th. I'm really wondering if D&DH'S predictions are true. He's been spot on at our farm the last 4 years I read his prediction. He said this year it'll be Nov 9- 16 as best days to hunt. We'll see.

Sorry for typos on phone.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Killing fields great buck! My 10 yr old got his first deer this morning a button buck, we had an 8 pt hounding a doe all morning just out of his range , it was a great day!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Very cool. Congrats


----------



## INDdeerhunter (Nov 10, 2010)

I gotta move to kansas...


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

KF- man blessed I would say is spot on!!!
Great looking heavy KS buck 

KS rut- that's very cool tell him congrats from another KS dad trying help his daughter have the same result


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

Went out this morning and saw one spike and two does at about 100 yds.....not much going on except for this wind!!


----------



## johnboy1975 (Oct 10, 2004)

Killing Feilds.....GREAT BUCK MAN


----------



## johnboy1975 (Oct 10, 2004)

Ksrutjunkie... Nothing better than your boy getting his deer...tell him congrats from me and congrats to you..must be a proud dadddy..


----------



## white coyote (Nov 1, 2011)

went out this morning and same as most of you, saw nothing. checked trail camera by where i was hunting and at 12:30 am a 150 class buck and doe got there picture taken. after we got done hunting this morning went to the back side of my land and there he was with the doe. we were within 60 yds and they didn't even know we were there. i'll try for him again in the morning


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Good luck white coyote


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

i am headed out for an evening hunt in a couple hours . dont know what i will see but i hope i see something


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Im up here in north central kansas. i have seen no chasing at all, and the big bucks are nowhere to be seen for me. rattling doesnt seem to be working but i had a 120" last nite come through at 645 grunting very loud. this morning i got to see some does fighting but thats about all. i dont know if im heading out this evening or not, its 20 mph steady out of the south.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Just rattled in a decent 8 with my climber. Glad he wasn't a shooter since my bow was still on the ground. Good luck everyone !


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

Had a 140 class buck come to about 60 yards yesterday evening just minutes before last night. He started to run off then I noticed there was a doe in front of him and all of the sudden he headed the other way then the doe circled around running straight at me with him at her tail grunting. I drew my bow and got ready as he came right into my shooting lane at 20 yds ever so slightly quartering to me and he stopped and I let er fly. My arrow went clean through him and the nock was glowing right where he was standing. He walked off and stopped at 40 yds behind some cover to watch the doe that was still standing 30 yds from me. He then limped off over a hill and out of sight. I got down and checked my arrow that was covered in blood. Gathered up some friends and went back an hour later and didnt find any blood at all. Went back today and nothing after searching hard for a few hours. It is impossible to find a deer in this area without a blood trail as there are plum thickets taller than me and I'm 6'8". You can't even move in some areas. It's a real bummer since I have not shot a buck in 4 years now and I finally get the chance at the one I've been looking for and lose it. Will be back at it before long to try and fill the tag.


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

In the stand now. Nothing but this dang wind now. Anyone else out?


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

also some guys caught hunting on someones land up here, damn out of staters. they said a guy from michigan gave them permission to hunt on any land with a particular last name here in kansas. haha then the landowner said thats my last name and im calling the sherrif. im not too fond of the out of state guys just driving to kansas and EXPECTING to just hunt wherever they please on private property, get a clue.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

I dont expect to see much movement til next week. Dont know about you Northern boys but here in SouthEast Kansas the rut doesnt kick off til the 2nd-3rd week of November....


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

I'm really wondering if D&DH'S predictions are true. He's been spot on at our farm the last 4 years I read his prediction.

Sorry for typos on phone.[/QUOTE]

Who is D&DS??


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

One of my buddies thinks that I should tell people the gross B&C score of 173 3/8". I was given a 5 in deduction for the extra brow tine. What would you do? I agree that a guy should never take inches away from the deer!  I like 173 a lot better!!





KillingFields said:


> Ah...what a great day! I crept into my stand at about 5:30 this morning (early, I know) in Wabaunsee County. I got all settled in with a southeast wind at the side of my face. I started in with a rattle/grunt sequence. About thirty minutes went by. Just when I reached for the antlers again, I noticed movement from about 150 yards away. This big Kansas bruised gingerly walks in and renews a scrape at about 45 yards from my stand. My heart is pounding at this point and I was worried that he would catch my scent. He walked to the right, turned his nose up and didn't seem to like what he was smelling. So...off to the left he went. He was starting to have a diagonal approach while walking closer to me. He got into about 30 yards...had to wait for him to look away before I could draw. He finally looked back where he came from. It gave me just enough time to settle in and let an arrow fly! The arrow hit him hard. I got a double lung shot up higher than normal. He ran about 60 yards before he crashed. WHOOT!!
> 
> I took him to Cabela's to have him scored by a B&C guy. He is unofficially 168 3/8". They even took a 5" deduction while tallying up the score. This is my second ever buck. I'm feeling really blessed right now. Here he is:


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nets are for fish!


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Net scores make no sense. Gross score all the way. I wonder who the moron was that decided a rack has to be perfectly symmetrical.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice buck for sure!!, i hate this wind , i had a branch fall down on me so i climbed down, on ground.scrapes all over, great bucks on cam at night. Zach i hope you find yr buck! Good luck guys.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Headed out tomarrow evenimg. Gonna be set up by 12. Wind and weather will b perfect. Good luck kansans


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow, KF, great buck! ksrutjunkie, tell your boy contrats. Nice job.

Went out this morning and saw a decent buck (probably 120), a spike, 4 does and two fawns. The spike chased the does for a bit, but they were not having it. They ran every time the little guy came close. Skipped the evening and tomorrow morning 'cause the wind and will try again tomorrow night. Fresh scrapes and rubs all over the place. btw, hunting Osage County.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Watched 3 different bucks this AM, nothing to brag about. One was dogging a doe. Decided to stay in the house this afternoon. 
Wind was blowing so hard there were areas on the hiway where visibility was 20' and tumbleweeds were skipping once when going across the road.
You would have needed goggles to hunt this afternoon in western Kansas.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words, guys!

I hope you all score big this season.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

He grew it , didn't he!


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

We hunted another property my dad owns this morning (pasture with creeks) but had not much luck, Just does. My cousin bought some new farm ground and asked me to scout it out when we were out eating lunch with him while he cut beans... anyway we walked the creeks and bottoms, pushed a lot of does and every single one had a fawn with her. Just like on our main farm lots of rubs, a few scrapes.... I'm thinking another week around me unit 14


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Well saw zero buck activity tonight in crawford county. Had a huge doe come through about 6:20 and I decided to stick her to get some meat in the freezer. She went about 40 yards with a double lung shot, and it wasnt 15 minutes later a coyote was sniffing down through the timber...... Lets just say he never got to see what he was smelling!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went out tonight is the terrible wind. I chose a spot that is down in a valley so the wind was not so bad. 

I saw ZERO.
Hope my vaca from the 9-15th is going to be perfect, cause right now no one down here is seeing squat.....


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

Hunted Friday and Saturday in S.E. Kansas. Have seen small bucks chasing does on Public Land in Mined Area between Columbus and Oswego. The deer numbers appear to be down from last year in this area. I hunt an area on lightening creek, last year during last week in Oct. and first week in Nov. I was seeing 10-15 deer each day. This year I am seeing 0-5 each day and haven't seen any shoooters yet, only dinks.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

I think it will be perfect timing.



AintNoGriz said:


> Went out tonight is the terrible wind. I chose a spot that is down in a valley so the wind was not so bad.
> 
> I saw ZERO.
> Hope my vaca from the 9-15th is going to be perfect, cause right now no one down here is seeing squat.....


----------



## ksbowhtr (Aug 8, 2007)

I have hunted eastern KS for the last 5 days, and really only seeing am / pm movement. I hunt two different spots, that in years past have had a lot of rut movement. They just don't seem very fired up at this time. Weather is supposed to change again this week, so hopefully that will get things kicked off.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

The 10 day forcast does not look good, 50s and 60s with lows in the high 30s and 40s. I hope they are wrong and a cold front moves in to get the deer moving mid day. I took off from the 10th-19th this year hoping for cold weather.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Saw a 4.5 year old chasing does across the field just now. First deer I've seen this morning. Other than that lots of turkeys


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Texan Aviator said:


> Saw a 4.5 year old chasing does across the field just now. First deer I've seen this morning. Other than that lots of turkeys


Good sighn. What part of kansas


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

So far today I'm Batting zero, it's really not that windy and actually kind of nice on this ridge! Leavenworth


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Chase Co


----------



## white coyote (Nov 1, 2011)

well i did a rookie mistake this morning. had the 150 class come in at 18 yds with a perfect side shot. i had to move to the right a little bit and didn't realize my bow was against a limb, took the shot and started cussing to my self right away. i saw my arrow porpoise right over the top of the buck. the limb is gone know so i hope it won't happen again. he was the only deer i saw, but i did see a coyote at 45 yds.


----------



## tman80 (Sep 13, 2011)

hunting in woodson county. Haven't seen much action with big bucks this week. seen plenty of small bucks with does just eating in alfafa fields. ruts not on yet but maybe this rain coming in on monday and tuesday will help.


----------



## mikesarott (May 17, 2008)

Went out for evening hunt from 2-7pm in barber co. what a waste of time damn wind w/40 mph gusts and all i saw was 4 crows.Oh well gonna do it again tonite. stupid is as stupid does. On the good side my brother called me when i was leaving and wanted me to go gamblin at 9pm and i said ok. third spin $4000 cash. the buck mount is paid for now i can start looking for a jon boat(bowfishin) :thumbs_up :wink:


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

Bucks cruising hard this morning in North Central KS 15 bucks by 8 am biggest was in the low 150's things are starting to crank up by mid-week things are going to be crazy!


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

mikesarott said:


> Went out for evening hunt from 2-7pm in barber co. what a waste of time damn wind w/40 mph gusts and all i saw was 4 crows.Oh well gonna do it again tonite. stupid is as stupid does. On the good side my brother called me when i was leaving and wanted me to go gamblin at 9pm and i said ok. third spin $4000 cash. the buck mount is paid for now i can start looking for a jon boat(bowfishin) :thumbs_up :wink:


I got a nice little Nitro bass boat I'd make ya a deal on  Good little boat and I'm just southeast of you about 30 minutes


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

A couple buddy's put nice bucks down this morning in NE KS, it's getting good!


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Had a nice 8 chasing a doe this morning in central kansas


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Wind changed about 9:30 this morning. Went to a good spot i have with aperently bad people south of me. The entered my property and viewed my sd card and erased my pics. I have 1 pic of a guys arm and 1 of me. Hard to say what i would have had pics of. Huge rub right in front of it 5 yards and 2 scrapes. Deer tracks everywhere too. Im a little pissed. I left and came to my best spot south of the river. Seen lots off scrapes and some new rubs. Seen 2 does walkin in and just now had 2 walk past me. Wind is perfect. Feels like a big buck night. Ill keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

This morning saw small bucks chasing, saw a nice big 8 trolling around-not chasing. He watched a small buck chase but didn't join in. I did see a very nice buck in the road ditch chasing 4 does an hour before light driving to my hunting spot.
Had a freak 6 point under me around 9:00. One horn was growing down and was forked below his jaw bone. I wish I had taken a picture with my phone. Coyotes were everywhere this morning. After 10, it all got quiet.
I think mid to late next week things might get better.
Got to get back in the tree now. Good luck everyone.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Well I have not been scince Friday evening, that night I saw zero! Scince the wind was screaming yesterday I set up a stand on a new spot my buddy told me to check out on one of his farms. There is scrapes, rubs , and trails everywhere! It don't look like much its in the middle of the section where 2 hedgerows meet and make an intersection in the middle of some big farm fields. To the west the hedge is wide and has cover/tall grass with a lil creek bed west of it and some CRP all this is about a 1/2 mile from me but the west hedge brings them my way. I set up east of 3 main trails that all intersect each other. Put my cam up over there and when I go hunt it later this week gona see what's passing through. Today we got my wife a ground blind set up for a south wind, I know its a lil late to be doing all this but the new stand location just kinda came up and the ground blind idea for her a south wind was an after thought. Anyhow starting tomarrow I plan on hunting every day and I shouldn't burn out a spot now because I have a place for every wind direction now. In all my driving to and from places over the weekend I did not see any deer out and about.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Sounds prime. Good luck 170


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks, I did check a cam today but only does on it.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Well its freakin warm enough out here. I'm back at it........again. I know its s little early yet but i'm just out here hoping a buck walks out following a doe going to feed.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Hot in the blind isn't it! set in that one today after I set it up for a bit and I was sweating in a T-shirt!


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Hot in the blind isn't it! set in that one today after I set it up for a bit and I was sweating in a T-shirt!


Its not to bad but 30 degrees would feel much better for me and the deer. I doubt i see anything but I'm giving it a shot. Ya cant see or shoot anything if your sitting at home


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

My buddy seen a 155" class 10 chasing a doe this morning at 8 never got closer than 60yards. His dad shot a nice 9 point with his recuve


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh forgot to mention, my father in law shot a nice 10pt Friday night. He wasn't chasing or anything just coming to feed. Here's the only pic I've got its just a phone pic so don't know how its gona turn out.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

In the woods.... 67 degrees and bugs are out. Not expecting much but I'm putting in my time regardless. I can't lie I love being out here but seeing deer would be nice lol. I'm about ready to go postal on these squirrels!!!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Congrats to your father in law


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

rutjunky said:


> Congrats to your father in law


Yeah, we have 3 years worth of pics of this guy last year he was better. Ol fowl_natured even has pics of him.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Went out for a ride tonight in some good deer country...saw 2 grups of does, Not one buck. But it sounds like othes have + reports.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Had to leave the stand at 5. Stupid azz b.s. going on at the house. I could leave my wife right now. Spooked off 3 bucks when i left in a 1/2 mile walk. Dont have any vacation either so next weekend is when i return. Hope the weather is cold and snowy with light north wind. Good luck everyone.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

rutjunky said:


> Had to leave the stand at 5. Stupid azz b.s. going on at the house. I could leave my wife right now. Spooked off 3 bucks when i left in a 1/2 mile walk. Dont have any vacation either so next weekend is when i return. Hope the weather is cold and snowy with light north wind. Good luck everyone.


Dam, good luck....


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

KSwhitetails said:


> Bucks cruising hard this morning in North Central KS 15 bucks by 8 am biggest was in the low 150's things are starting to crank up by mid-week things are going to be crazy!


Which part of NC KS are you hunting? Thanks for the update


----------



## gediger (Sep 26, 2009)

I had this buck bed down 55 yards down wind of me this afternoon. He never knew I was there.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

I rattled in three buck all at the same time, 4 point, 6 point, and a pretty nice 8 point at 720 this morning. The smaller ones went right through the shooting lane, and the big one put his neck in the opening and then turned back into the thick stuff. He had a sixth sense, I was drawn back and needed one more step. This is in the northern part of Johnson county. An hour later I rattled the 6 pointer back in.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

I also rattled in bucks, four , all 130's . Good sign. Its truly on now, down by isabel also.


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks like others are starting to see movement... good news. I live in southern Johnson county and went for a run late morning and saw a buck chasing a doe on the edge of our subdivision. When I went hunting this evening in Osage county I sat for 4 hours and didn't see a thing. Go figure.


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

bowhuntertx said:


> Which part of NC KS are you hunting? Thanks for the update


Smith County, hunted hard all day and didn't have anything moving other than this morning nothing this evening!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks guys for the updates!


----------



## tacticalj (May 20, 2010)

Montgomery county, driving around just alittle bit ago. Seen 12 deer so far. Little spike chasing 2 does.130-140 class bedded with a doe and about 7 other does in various locations. All this in town even! No idea of what's going on in the country, but deputies are working more car deer accidents here lately. Things are looking up. Only thing I'm not sure of is if the movement coincided with the possibilities of storms moving in? I won't be back in the woods until maybe Tuesday morning. Still ain't heard of alot of deer going down around here though. Gonna have to contact the biologist and conservation officer for the skinny on that. Think its gettin really close and maybe here actually.


----------



## Hi Country (Aug 26, 2006)

Had an awesome evening last night. I was thinking sitting in the stand I should have stayed home and watched the chiefs. But of course I didn't miss anything. I had my own show!! About 4:40 does come in and 10 minutes later I'm watching the most action I have ever seen while sitting in a deer stand. I was literally covered up in deer. I know at least 9 does and 5 different bucks from forkies to 130 inch 8pts. I witnessed 2 knockdown drag out fights within 60yds. Know I see how they can get locked and break them tines. They were getting after it big time! I think I saw and heard everything a deer could do except the mateing process. I heard grunts,growls,bleats,bawls,snortwheeze,snorts and some I can explain. Watched them posture earns back and hair bristled up! No big boy showed though but what an experience! Here's a few pictures, enjoy! It's on! Oh and buddy shot a nice on Sunday night as well. He might post up pictures.



























trail cam pictures


----------



## Buick80 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rain today and Tuesday. I am hoping Thursday and Friday will be good.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Keep us posted. Im gonna play hookie from work for a day or two.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Went out this morning, I had one lil basket 6pt come in trotting and tounge hanging out. He fed for a bit and left, and thats all I saw. Didnt see any deer moving on my way home down the backroads either.


----------



## pchunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Leaving friday AM for NE Kansas till the 20th. Anyone have the rut report in the area. Thanks


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat both Saturday and Sunday nights

Saw absolutely nothing again. Man, not a good start to the season.....It's the 1st frickin week in November and zero activity.....I don't get it!


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

Started seeing chasing and cruising in S. Central KS. yesterday and it really ramped up a notch this morning in front of this weather system.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

white coyote said:


> well i did a rookie mistake this morning. had the 150 class come in at 18 yds with a perfect side shot. i had to move to the right a little bit and didn't realize my bow was against a limb, took the shot and started cussing to my self right away. i saw my arrow porpoise right over the top of the buck. the limb is gone know so i hope it won't happen again. he was the only deer i saw, but i did see a coyote at 45 yds.


I know the feeling. hope he comes back and you get him next time. good luck. KJ


----------



## jdunkle1226 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Chautauqua County*

Was wondering if anyone was hunting in or around Chautauqua County? Have you seen any rut activity?


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

A neighboring property had two hunters from Colorado hunting it all this week they both closed the deal this morning one of the bucks is 6-7 yrs old I have three years of pics that has been haunting my dreams. Kind of disappointed but the hunt goes on........pics below of the bucks they took.


----------



## white coyote (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks kansas jack, where in washington co. you from i'm from north of talmage. not alot of deer in the area. talk to the game warden yesterday and he hasn't seen as many either. the poaching has gotten bad around here with 2 deer poached on my ground after the season was over last year


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

I got settled into my blind around 10-11 this morning before the rain hit. Rain is done now and have only seen one does. The conditions look good and wind is in my favor. I forgot my rattlin antlers in truck and its a 1/2 mile walk so i guess i will just do without them tonight. I'm hoping i intercept a buck following a doe to feed but not getting my hopes up. Things have been pretty slow around this area. Should be dynamite next week.


----------



## steveinkansas (Apr 8, 2008)

raining here pretty heavy in north east Kansas,supposed to maybe have couple of inches tommorrow. Good for the food plots but sure can get soaked if sitting in a tree stand


----------



## cman22 (Dec 10, 2008)

They're moving, gota huge one on camera yesterday biggest one seen all year. It was in the morning. Hopefully they get rain they need it bad.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

KSwhitetails said:


> A neighboring property had two hunters from Colorado hunting it all this week they both closed the deal this morning one of the bucks is 6-7 yrs old I have three years of pics that has been haunting my dreams. Kind of disappointed but the hunt goes on........pics below of the bucks they took.
> 
> View attachment 1201573
> 
> View attachment 1201575


Look at the buck in the second pic. Sure sign the rut is on.


----------



## fd1phelps (Oct 22, 2009)

I dont think that second pic proves anything about the rut. Its dated Sept 15th.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

steveinkansas said:


> raining here pretty heavy in north east Kansas,supposed to maybe have couple of inches tommorrow. Good for the food plots but sure can get soaked if sitting in a tree stand



N/E also. It really poured at sunset.

Good thing I wore my Dry Plus....:lol:

Six bucks running around at sunset, not together but in same area and in the open.

Biggest was 120.

A few more days......


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

I hunt some farms in Mitchell and Lincoln counties.... 

Saturday; windy as hell but I have a set that's pretty good for windy... it's in a good block of trees and the deer tend to mill around in there. In the morning, I rattled in a few yearlings, a decent 3.5 year old 8 point and a busted up 3.5 year old that's got potential... he's missing his entire left side after his brow and a G3 on his right... I don't think we have any trail cam pictures of him. In the afternoon, I only saw two fawns from the stand... I got down and snuck into a spot where I could glass a wheat field and saw some does being pestered by a decent buck... couldn't discern much about him thru the trees but he looked better than anything I saw in the morning.

Sunday... beautiful weather.... sat a different set that's perfect for a WNW wind... bumped a deer walking in; saw those two green eyes reflecting back at my headlamp... during the morning, I only saw a few deer... a button buck milled around, bedded, left... I rattled in that same busted up deer again... then the woods got real quiet... sat in the stand messing on facebook, the internet, texting, etc.... the action really started to heat up around 4:30... saw deer on the move... small 8 point and two button bucks came in and milled around... a yearling buck came in from behind me to join the party and spar with the 8... these deer get spooked off by 3 bobcats... the bobcats get a scare from 3 does and that same yearling buck... called in that busted up deer yet again(feel bad that I'm educating this guy).... have deer coming in now from almost every direction... 2 does with fawns come in and the busted buck starts chasing... at about 85 yards I see a decent 10point; maybe in the 135" range... not a shooter on this farm. 

Now that most of the crops have come out, the deer seem to be hitting the wheat again... this is a good setup for that particular farm. I have a stand on a fence row that the deer travel to and from that should be dynamite with a decoy in the wheat. 

I didn't hunt any of the other farms due to bad winds.... The only big buck pics we are getting are in the night... I did a camera run Friday afternoon to get an inventory of activity.... Wednesday the 2nd was the best day we've had for daytime movement... but even then, no huge bucks showing up... still nocturnal. 

Summary: The younger bucks are definitely ramping up. They are chasing some and trailing does. I think the bigger bucks are still a few days away. My past experience tells me that the bigger bucks should start getting more and more active at the end of this week and go thru about Thanksgiving where I hunt. I'm off work from the 10th-20th for a reason.... looking forward to checking the cameras again on the 10th to see if there was any daytime movement on the other farms on the 6th. 

Some guys I know that are hunting up there have killed a low 140's deer and a high 160's buck.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

and I forgot one last thing... Kansas pheasant/quail season opens this weekend(Nov. 12)... bird hunters should chase out those bucks holed up in the tall grass and milo stubble...


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Sunday morning I went out on a deer cruise and saw one nice 150" on a neighbors property chasing a doe, not hard but every once in a while he would jogg back over to her. Hopefully I can be back in my tree in Republic County by Friday night at the latest. I will be pheasant hunting also this weekend though so my time will be limited. Weather doesn't look too good this weekend(60s) but then next week is setting up to be pretty good weather wise, low 50s I think. I'll be relying on my NCK buddies and guys on here to give me updates on the activity and techniques that are working the best.
Thanks guys


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

fd1phelps said:


> I dont think that second pic proves anything about the rut. Its dated Sept 15th.


I posted these pics just to show the caliber of deer that were taken today, both mature bucks taken this morning about 8 am.. The pics did come from my farm in September just illistrating that the big boys are on their feet during daylight. And how much it sucks to have the buck you been chasing for 3 years jump the neighbors fence and get the air let out of him....lol.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Haven't been out in almost 2 weeks due to the weather being sunny and HOT (upper 70s-low 80s) when I had days off. Just don't have the gas to drive 90min one way to sit and hear deer pass by an hour before sunrise or after legal light. It seems like the good days to hunt are the days I work! Taking my rattling antlers this weekend if the orthopedic doc gives me the OK to hunt. This screwed up wrist has really put a damper on my practice!

The 1st farmer who lets me hunt says there's a "BIG" buck on the land, and from some of the shredded trees, I think he's right. Heck, I'd be happy with a doe, but with only a natural groundblind made of dead branches, it's tough. I'm set up about 15yds from a major hub going from their bedding area 75yds north through a shelter belt into a milo field, so we'll see if I can play the wind right. I may move to a different spot with a fallen tree for cover that is 20yds south of a big trail through the length of the shelter belt. We'll see which way the wind blows.

My 2nd farm has a long creek bed with 15ft high banks, lots of trees along it with a very obvious trail, and a large grove of saplings that the deer bed down in 100yds to the north of my dead fall blind. As long as the wind is somewhat Westerly, I'm in a good spot as my blind is about 15yds east of the trail. I had a 5yd encounter with a 6pt back in early Oct that came in behind me and stared at me until he slowly wandered out of range, but I haven't seen anything since then. We'll see how this weekend goes with the temps in the upper 60s...


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

white coyote said:


> thanks kansas jack, where in washington co. you from i'm from north of talmage. not alot of deer in the area. talk to the game warden yesterday and he hasn't seen as many either. the poaching has gotten bad around here with 2 deer poached on my ground after the season was over last year


Our farm is located 9 miles north of Washington. 3 miles east of the state lake.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone hunting today? My vacation starts on Thursday, wish it started today. Tomorrow should be a great day in the woods, snow and rain tonight and temps below freezing.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Flatline ks is out. Hes havin a great vacatiin too. Im jealous


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

True, still alot of night pics, its gonna snap after this rain, ive seen it before out here, just like 08'


rutjunky said:


> Flatline ks is out. Hes havin a great vacatiin too. Im jealous


----------



## steveinkansas (Apr 8, 2008)

I have two inches of rain in my rain gauge so far and still raining hard here in northeast kansas. Planted a food plot with turnips,wheat,two clovers,cow peas,fertilized it last week, this rain will make it look like a golf course


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

How many of you hunt stands in the woods or on field edges this time of year? Ive got some stands in the woods and I haven't seen much movement compared to last year.


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Fixing to head to Harper County in Southern KS. Cannot wait, even though I only get to hunt 2 days.


----------



## 67gtxht (Oct 11, 2006)

Sat till noon in Morris county, Grunted in 2 different bucks early, First one might have made 140 probably high 30's, 3 does and one other dink. Wife saw 2 bucks neither real impressive at 4 yesterday chasing doe across open pasture. Every day a little better. Yesterday called in 1 buck, saw another at first light about a 125 class and saw 5 does with fawns nothing worth shooting. Haven't had much response calling until last couple days. Rain gear worked so so this morning. Man did it come down, was shivering pretty hard by noon north wind was chilly, figured it was time to dry out and get a cup of hot coffee.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

Sat last three days. Sunday saw a nice 10 dogging a doe then watched him stare down a young 8 until he left. Monday saw a 140 class cruising out in the pasture grass until he hit a doe track and he was off on a date. In S Central KS it is definatley happening. This morning I saw nothing on stand, but had an 8 chasing a doe all through the front yard and bow up to the 3d deer target! Rain, sleet, hail, and wind has made it tough to hunt today and slowed the deer movement down. When this clears out, it will be a circus!


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Hunted in the rain the last two days. .. had a doe and 3.5 year old 135" buck come in and bed down 15 yards away while I was hunting from the ground! Pretty intense to have deer that close when I'm standing there in full camo watching. He wouldn't let her out of his sight.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Man, today is my last day of work for a week, and I can't stand it, although it has been raining steady for 2 days now. I hope these next couple of days are going to be good: cool temps and after some heavy rains. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

Tomorrow should be really good for activity if the wind doesn't blow too hard.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

It will be crazy in the morning with a 29F low.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Man, y'all are making me jealous! I can't get out until Friday at the earliest. Has anyone seen activity near Hoisington or Marion Reservoir?


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Nothing. : (


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I plan to hit the woods from tomorrow afternoon thru the weekend. Going to do my best to set all day and fight off wonderlust.

I think it is getting right in my neck of the woods. I hope the wind will work for my set-ups.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is what the bucks were doing around my way today.



















two dinks eatin acorns......while the doe ate beans forty yards away....










Had some bigger bucks in the same spot as light faded, they came out together walked past the doe and came in and ate acorns.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

kstatemallards said:


> How many of you hunt stands in the woods or on field edges this time of year? Ive got some stands in the woods and I haven't seen much movement compared to last year.


Most of what I am seeing is on field edges or just off em.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

steveinkansas said:


> I have two inches of rain in my rain gauge so far and still raining hard here in northeast kansas. Planted a food plot with turnips,wheat,two clovers,cow peas,fertilized it last week, this rain will make it look like a golf course


I hope you are right...I planted a couple hundred dollars worth of seed around the first of September and it has not rained enough to sprout most of it....although some did come up after a small rain..but that didn't last in the heat.....if even 10% sprouts from this rain before the freeze I'll be thrilled.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Driving home about 20 minutes after dark I almost had to come to a complete stop. Wide, heavy 160+ 10 point in the road coming towards the truck. Head down, trotting while sniffing the air. He didn't turn towards the timber until he was 15 yards from the truck. My 8 year old son thought we should get out and catch him, to be honest I was thinking the same thing. Hot doe must have crossed the road.


----------



## tman80 (Sep 13, 2011)

woodson county hunters are starting to see a little more chasing going on seeing bucks checking out the outer edges of trees before cutting through them. still a few days early.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Im gonna play hookie next monday. Should be jam up huntin all day next week. Cant wait. My buddy sat all fay in the rain and shot a pretty nice 9 point at 5 p.m. gonna go get him in the morning.


----------



## cman22 (Dec 10, 2008)

Apparently some stupid small buck killed a really nice one down by my farm. Atleat the bigger ones are still around.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

bump - I know you guys are all in the woods this morning... wish I was. Tell me what's happening?


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Yesterday saw 2 bucks locked down with does but saw several more on their feet dogging or just cruising. Today at first light I had a hot doe come by with a 160ish just out of range then shortly after two smaller bucks sniffing down the trail.


----------



## jarrodp (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been hunting east central KS since Saturday. From what I've seen and heard there are a few does coming in, but several that aren't. I'm seeing groups of does with small bucks harassing them. Shooters are still nocturnal. I'm hoping this cold front flips the switch.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

Rattled in two young bucks yesterday. It was about 4:15. Then the rain got real heavy and the wind howled. Even the squirrels were hiding. I was a miserable sob by 5:45.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Kuddo's to you for being out there in crappy conditions. Now that's a hunter.



NC Kansas said:


> Rattled in two young bucks yesterday. It was about 4:15. Then the rain got real heavy and the wind howled. Even the squirrels were hiding. I was a miserable sob by 5:45.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

NC Kansas said:


> Rattled in two young bucks yesterday. It was about 4:15. Then the rain got real heavy and the wind howled. Even the squirrels were hiding. I was a miserable sob by 5:45.


Yup I was out in this rain also.

Soaked when I got back to the rig ......but it still beats anything else I would have been doing.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

I've only bowhunted 3 years and just got a bleat can for.this weekend. Any tips on using?


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Use it with a grunt call. A couple bleets then a few grunts. Be on your toes cause if you do fool a buck he will come in quick.
If a buck come in to 70 yards or more and stops. Give him a snort wheeze. Their gettin aggressive.


----------



## Buick80 (Mar 18, 2009)

Headed to the Kansas country today, heard there was snow on the ground there now. Low of 26 overnight. Cant wait to get into the stand!


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

Things were rocking this morning.........be back in the stand in 30 mins. I missed a 155" 10 pt the morning he ducked the arrow at 20 yds couldn't believe it! Had to laugh, because a good friend hunting the adjacent property did the same thing on the same buck Sunday. Damn I love November!


----------



## egermann (Jul 6, 2008)

Saw 7 different bucks this morning......two of them were dogging the same doe.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

In the woods now. Most movement I've seen in 7 days. Bucks are starting to move. Saw more in 2 hours than all last week. Still seems to be am.pm but dinks are moving all day. I'd say a few more days and heavy seeking should set in. We're right at the begining of the upswing. And I agree a few early does popped but nothing major yet at all. Still seeing scrapes freshened daily with new ones showing up


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

Have been talking with a few different buddies out in Kansas in different parts of the state. All have said the same thing, the rain got them going! Bucks everywhere. All over te sides of the roads, fighting in the roads, running does. One buddy said he saw a 180 in a hedge row just off the side of the road by his gate. Looks like things are finally getting going. I'll b there in 5 days!


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

I went out and didn't see a thing.....saw a group of does on the way back home around 9:30. Hillsdale area. No dead deer on the road.


----------



## 67gtxht (Oct 11, 2006)

Just got in.Lot of activity up until about 11:00 Called in 130 class10 at about 8:00, watched him work a scrape about 200yds south of me, when he finished I snort wheezed at him then growled couple times. Man he threw up his head and ran all the way in to 10yds and proceeded to shred a small sapling right in front of my stand. Saw 3 other smaller bucks and several does. Things are getting crazy, saw several does just running out of the creek bottom and across the pasture with nothing chasing. Last buck came through at 10:10 nose to ground.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

That's good news boys, I'll be sitting all day in my stands starting tomorrow through the 19th.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Dang, and I am at work..


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

shadetree said:


> Dang, and I am at work..


I'm with ya, whoever convinced me I needed to work to support my family instead of hunt was full of crap!! If I can remember who that was I'm gonna slap him.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone hunting Woodson, Wilson, or Greenwood Counties? If so are the deer starting to chase or cruise much yet? I will be there saturday and can not wait until my feet hit the ground.


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Alright that is it, I am leaving work early and packing my stuff for heading to Southern KS in the morn. I have a 2 hour drive from my house in OK to my hunting ground so I am gonna leave @ 3:30. I am shaking I am so pumped. I am taking a decoy, would you guys think I should leave the antlers on or off. I thought about using it as a one horned buck and rattling over it or just using it as a doe with some doe in esturs scent. Which one would you guys do? The area I am hunting has horrible doe to buck ratio. Tons of does but I have trail cam pics of some monsters!!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds like things are finally begining. I will start hunting hard tomarrow I can hunt all of thurs and Fri, Sat and Sun evening, and all of Mon, Tue, & Wed. So I'm hopeing I can get somthn stuck in the next 7days. So far I havnt seen much but have only made it out 4 times. But its game on NOW!


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

My buddy killed this buck this morning. He said he seen a lot of chasing going on this morning here in central Kansas. He is working for Innovative Outfitters out of Larned, Ks. I also seen Michael Waddell is hunting in Stafford, Ks. and he seen a lot of activity this morning. I think mornings will be the best with the warmer weather approaching. The nights are still going to be getting down in the 30's.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

These are the two bucks that I am after.


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

Outstanding buck!!


----------



## steveinkansas (Apr 8, 2008)

grunted in a little basket 4 with a deformed rack, would like to take them out of the herd, but only have one buck tag. Of course when I got to the truck, with the full moon I saw the outline of a big bodied deer not 20 yards from my truck, guess I will sit in my truck


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Went out tonight in Hillsdale area....a doe and fawn came running in to a rattle and grunt call. No bucks. Still slow. Nothing in the headlights. No road kill....hoping the seek and chase kicks in soon.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

kansasheadhunt said:


> My buddy killed this buck this morning. He said he seen a lot of chasing going on this morning here in central Kansas. He is working for Innovative Outfitters out of Larned, Ks. I also seen Michael Waddell is hunting in Stafford, Ks. and he seen a lot of activity this morning. I think mornings will be the best with the warmer weather approaching. The nights are still going to be getting down in the 30's.


Cool! I'm gona be pheasant hunting around larned weekend after this. I've seen some dandy bucks around that area stafford, pawnee rock, macksville, larned area. I hear the bird numbers are down tho. But mainly going to join in the comrodary of friends and family.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Went out at 12 today, then at 3 the jagoff neighbor came baja in to cut wood, he knows im in here, there are a ton of fallen trees by the gate, i really think hes a true waterhead.i feel better now. Sit there and at 5:30 ,boom a 140" 8 just standing in front of me, i think he came through the milo or he was behind the old barn. I passed him, just goes to show, it can happen at any time. This is the 6th buck i passed, im getting trigger happy!!!!!!


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Texan Aviator said:


> In the woods now. Most movement I've seen in 7 days. Bucks are starting to move. Saw more in 2 hours than all last week. Still seems to be am.pm but dinks are moving all day. I'd say a few more days and heavy seeking should set in. We're right at the begining of the upswing. And I agree a few early does popped but nothing major yet at all. Still seeing scrapes freshened daily with new ones showing up


So, with the weather warming up this weekend into the '60s, what do you think will be the best times to hunt?

I am brand new to bowhunting and have never hunted the rut before. My natural blinds at both locations are in the shelterbelts. I have all day Friday available, and either:
A) all day Saturday + Sunday afternoon, or 
B) Saturday morning and all Day Sunday.

Are y'all seeing deer more in the trees or on the edges of fields?


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

^^^^^^^All day ^^^^^^^


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

I've hunted every day most days only taking breaks for lunch since 11/2, movement is picking way up. Buddy of mine was in another stand on our place and had a huge 4.5yr old come in as we were returning from lunch (we take around 1-3pm off). He got in the stand and was about to pull his bow up when he heard something coming up the creek trail, bow on ground and a 150" brute of an 8pt was walking slowly nose on the ground grunting..... He quickly pulled the bow up knocked an arrow and accidentally dropped his pull up rope with the metal clip and it hit the stand. Buck pinpointed him and long story short he couldn't' get a shot off.. But we saw tons of bucks and does today. I saw a nice buck making a scrape but no shooters today. It's time to hunt whatever stands you have on travel corridors or near the does. And it's time to be in all day long at least where I'm at. Best of luck yall.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Well guys, what a day on my 1st day of vaca

The GOOD: Buck movement all day. Just after day break a junk buck was chasing 2 does by my stand. At 8:30am I got down and went to another stand on the same property about 150 yards away, I did not like the NW wind in the other stand. At 5 minutes til 10:00, and 130" 10 pointer comes in my direction. I knew I wasn't going to shoot him, but I grunted to him anyways. He came and I passed at 20 yards and again at 25yards. At 11:30 I had a 115" 8 point go by, huge neck. I videoed him and the 10 pointer. Sat at this property til 1:30 and got down and went to a spot in McPherson Co.

At that spot at 2:30. At 2:45 had a 2 year old 8 point go by, he was checking for does. AT 4:30 had 2 bucks come out in a pasture to my south at about 100 yards. The bigger one was a 125" 8 pointer that had a snow white rack, they went away from me, but both were together (wierd?) 

The BAD: Oh boy. Well, those that were out in Central Ks know that the winds were about 20-25 mph today. My face and eyes are windblown. Well, as my Griswold luck would have it, the winds went DEAD calm at 4:50pm. Well, at this time I see the 2nd largest buck I have ever seen about 300 yards across the pasture. He was coming straight at my tree. I was watching him work his way towards me through the bino's. He was a huge 10 point. Score, 170" ish. A True STUD! He is straight south of me w/ the winds out of the NW--perfect!

At 75 yards, I grab my bow and slowly turn to my left. Well, my broadhead barely clipped the tree bark and made the slightest noise. Remember, the hard blowing winds and just gone dead calm 10 minutres earlier. AT 75 yards this beast heard it and froze, looking in my direction. It was a standoff..........now we all know what a big mature buck will do next, right?
Thats right, circle downwind to detect the noise. He walked another 75 yards straight east---I knew I was defeted. He hit my scent stream and blew. Now, He blew a few times and turned around and jogged back the way he came, tale tucked (good news?).
Anyways, after a long day, I wanted to vomit!

On to tomorrow.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I snuck off from work a LITTLE early-couldn't stand it after reading some of these posts. Bumped one coming out tonight. Didn't see anything on the roads driving home. Got the next few days off and plan to get as much in as I can. The snow is about gone, but where there is still some on the ground you could see like it was daylight.
Boy, the moon will really be bright tomorrow night.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Well guys, what a day on my 1st day of vaca

The GOOD: Buck movement all day. Just after day break a junk buck was chasing 2 does by my stand. At 8:30am I got down and went to another stand on the same property about 150 yards away, I did not like the NW wind in the other stand. At 5 minutes til 10:00, and 130" 10 pointer comes in my direction. I knew I wasn't going to shoot him, but I grunted to him anyways. He came and I passed at 20 yards and again at 25yards. At 11:30 I had a 115" 8 point go by, huge neck. I videoed him and the 10 pointer. Sat at this property til 1:30 and got down and went to a spot in McPherson Co.

At that spot at 2:30. At 2:45 had a 2 year old 8 point go by, he was checking for does. AT 4:30 had 2 bucks come out in a pasture to my south at about 100 yards. The bigger one was a 125" 8 pointer that had a snow white rack, they went away from me, but both were together (wierd?) 

The BAD: Oh boy. Well, those that were out in Central Ks know that the winds were about 20-25 mph today. My face and eyes are windblown. Well, as my Griswold luck would have it, the winds went DEAD calm at 4:50pm. Well, at this time I see the 2nd largest buck I have ever seen about 300 yards across the pasture. He was coming straight at my tree. I was watching him work his way towards me through the bino's. He was a huge 10 point. Score, 170" ish. A True STUD! He is straight south of me w/ the winds out of the NW--perfect!

At 75 yards, I grab my bow and slowly turn to my left. Well, my broadhead barely clipped the tree bark and made the slightest noise. Remember, the hard blowing winds and just gone dead calm 10 minutres earlier. AT 75 yards this beast heard it and froze, looking in my direction. It was a standoff..........now we all know what a big mature buck will do next, right?
Thats right, circle downwind to detect the noise. He walked another 75 yards straight east---I knew I was defeted. He hit my scent stream and blew. Now, He blew a few times and turned around and jogged back the way he came, tale tucked (good news?).
Anyways, after a long day, I wanted to vomit!

On to tomorrow.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Well guys, what a day on my 1st day of vaca

The GOOD: Buck movement all day. Just after day break a junk buck was chasing 2 does by my stand. At 8:30am I got down and went to another stand on the same property about 150 yards away, I did not like the NW wind in the other stand. At 5 minutes til 10:00, and 130" 10 pointer comes in my direction. I knew I wasn't going to shoot him, but I grunted to him anyways. He came and I passed at 20 yards and again at 25yards. At 11:30 I had a 115" 8 point go by, huge neck. I videoed him and the 10 pointer. Sat at this property til 1:30 and got down and went to a spot in McPherson Co.

At that spot at 2:30. At 2:45 had a 2 year old 8 point go by, he was checking for does. AT 4:30 had 2 bucks come out in a pasture to my south at about 100 yards. The bigger one was a 125" 8 pointer that had a snow white rack, they went away from me, but both were together (wierd?) 

The BAD: Oh boy. Well, those that were out in Central Ks know that the winds were about 20-25 mph today. My face and eyes are windblown. Well, as my Griswold luck would have it, the winds went DEAD calm at 4:50pm. Well, at this time I see the 2nd largest buck I have ever seen about 300 yards across the pasture. He was coming straight at my tree. I was watching him work his way towards me through the bino's. He was a huge 10 point. Score, 170" ish. A True STUD! He is straight south of me w/ the winds out of the NW--perfect!

At 75 yards, I grab my bow and slowly turn to my left. Well, my broadhead barely clipped the tree bark and made the slightest noise. Remember, the hard blowing winds and just gone dead calm 10 minutres earlier. AT 75 yards this beast heard it and froze, looking in my direction. It was a standoff..........now we all know what a big mature buck will do next, right?
Thats right, circle downwind to detect the noise. He walked another 75 yards straight east---I knew I was defeted. He hit my scent stream and blew. Now, He blew a few times and turned around and jogged back the way he came, tale tucked (good news?).
Anyways, after a long day, I wanted to vomit!

On to tomorrow.


----------



## kshunter72 (Sep 14, 2006)

no mature deer yet for me and and no chasing yet but seen plenty of deer till today. diddnt see a single deer. Have shot 2 coyotes this week.I will be in the stand all day thurs. and fri. I really think it is about to fire up anytime!


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know if it's the full moon or rut around the corner but saw more deer tonight than I have in the last couple weeks


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Saw 3 bucks and about 15 does this morning. 2 of the bucks were small guys that was just eating acorns and moving around. The other was a main frame 8 with no brow tines, otherewise I would have shot him at some point. Had him at 12-15 yards for about 15 minutes making scrapes and shredding some smaller buck brush. Going back out in the morning. Pretty sad when a guy has to hunt before work during the week just to get some good hunting weather. If it's not windy as hell on the weekends its 65 degrees, or heck, it's going to be both this weekend.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Cool! I'm gona be pheasant hunting around larned weekend after this. I've seen some dandy bucks around that area stafford, pawnee rock, macksville, larned area. I hear the bird numbers are down tho. But mainly going to join in the comrodary of friends and family.


Yes, the bird numbers are way down. I will be guiding pheasant hunters from Texas this weekend. However, I will be in a stand tomorrow and will hopefully get my "Veteran's Day Buck".

Talked to several hunters and the movement today is incredible!


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish I'd see some action in Hillsdale area..it is totally off from prior years...I see little movement, few bucks, and nothing dead on the road. Hunting day and night on ground that has been great in past years...used to see deer standing everywhere on the route to and from...this year, dead.....saw one small doe this morning.


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

I saw 9 bucks and 6 does this, no bucks over 120". Mature bucks have been actively breeding the early estrous does for the last 24-48 hrs hoping to see mature bucks back on their feet seeking and chasing over the next day or two. Young bucks are seeking and chasing anything with a tail.......you got to love the rut. Have seen mature buck activity and on camera early mornings, 11-2pm, evenings 5 pm to dark and at night with the full moon.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

KSwhitetails said:


> I saw 9 bucks and 6 does this, no bucks over 120". Mature bucks have been actively breeding the early estrous does for the last 24-48 hrs hoping to see mature bucks back on their feet seeking and chasing over the next day or two. Young bucks are seeking and chasing anything with a tail.......you got to love the rut. Have seen mature buck activity and on camera early mornings, 11-2pm, evenings 5 pm to dark and at night with the full moon.


I have not seen or heard of mature bucks already being locked down here in Central Kansas. Our outfitting business had 2 big bucks killed yesterday and they were not with does. My trail camera pics show the mature bucks by themselves up to yesterday.


----------



## cman22 (Dec 10, 2008)

kansasheadhunt said:


> Yes, the bird numbers are way down. I will be guiding pheasant hunters from Texas this weekend. However, I will be in a stand tomorrow and will hopefully get my "Veteran's Day Buck".
> 
> Talked to several hunters and the movement today is incredible!


Man I hope not, I gotta hunt with the secretary of state ks on his annaul pheasant hunt in a week. SD was rockin this year as usual, my dad limited on cocks on chickens each day.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Driving thru sumner county this morning about 0530 on my way to hunt, there were deer everwhere. 

Past two days have been pretty good in the stand, seen some big boys out cruising thru the crp.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Sat a stand from mid morn to mid afternoon, notta! Seen a lil forky cruseing on my way there. In different stand now and bumped a buck on my way in, all I could tell was he was desant.


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Been in the stand since 1pm. Saw a nice buck running through the cut bean field about 125 yards out. Couldn't get him to stop with a grunt...I'm also using a decoy. 5 minutes later (4pm) saw two does cruise out of a small bedding area to a corn field. Waiting patiently...


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

According to Michael Waddell's Facebook post, he has a really nice one down in Stafford, Ks. today.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

I missed a 160" 9 pt, at 7:41am. Passed two 140's before that. He just came into the corn, he was swollen . I felling pretty sick.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I sat all day and saw 2 dinks. 
-0- does.
Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Hang in there, Flatline. It's still early in the game. 




flatline said:


> I missed a 160" 9 pt, at 7:41am. Passed two 140's before that. He just came into the corn, he was swollen . I felling pretty sick.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

I sat all day and saw no movement in the morning in the first set and saw 2 does, then a 130" cruising, then one more doe in my evening sit. The first three were midday, the last doe was an hour before last light.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Gonna get out saturday morning. Bringin flatlines butt with me so man up uncle chubby. Gonna hunt all day sunday and maby monday. Might wait for cooler weather depending on deer movement. Cant wait.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

On our property the buck to does ratio is way out of whack. I've only seen two mature bucks and we always see around thirty doe stop they never have to chase them to far but tonight I called in my first buck and they are locked up he came in by way of herding his doe towards me and then when he walked off I watched him check about ten others. . They are on the move


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

i sat 11 hrs today in north central kansas. this morning the activity started at about 845am. 4 bucks cruised by in 20 minutes. the biggest of them (110") was following a group of does but not at all "chasing". i sat until noon grabbed some lunch and sat until dark seeing only one buck and another one off in the distance. good news is that the fawns are seperated from their mothers finally, so maybe buck movement will pick up during the day. with this full moon the big bucks on trail cam are still moving at night. just got back from eating supper at a steakhouse and about smoked a really nice 5x5 probably 150" on my way home. i couldn't see a doe with him i just figure he was out cruisin for some tail. i think things would be going ALOT better if their wasn't a full moon now. going out again tomorrow. good luck guys!


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

kansasheadhunt said:


> I have not seen or heard of mature bucks already being locked down here in Central Kansas. Our outfitting business had 2 big bucks killed yesterday and they were not with does. My trail camera pics show the mature bucks by themselves up to yesterday.


Have glassed mature bucks bedded with does for the last two days, Wed had a 170" 10 pt running off dinks all day from the doe he was bedded with. I don't think they are locked down but I do know here we have so early does in estrous and it isn't the dinks breeding them....lol.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

I forgot my mucks this morning, im hunting w wool socks and crocks, its kinda cold. Nothing out at all, big difference from yesterday.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Lol. Your stylin in the stand with those crocks.


----------



## KansasBBD (Nov 28, 2008)

Rattled in a 130"Er at about 730am but needs another year. Seen a button buck and Doe feeding for a while under my stand. Hopefully it picks up soon


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

KSwhitetails said:


> I saw 9 bucks and 6 does this, no bucks over 120". Mature bucks have been actively breeding the early estrous does for the last 24-48 hrs hoping to see mature bucks back on their feet seeking and chasing over the next day or two. Young bucks are seeking and chasing anything with a tail.......you got to love the rut. Have seen mature buck activity and on camera early mornings, 11-2pm, evenings 5 pm to dark and at night with the full moon.


I would agree with that...maybe last 24, here.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Sat this morning and saw a better buck (120") cruising at about 730 then came back through chasing a doe around 830. besides a bobcat and a lot of squirrels roaming around the rest of the morning was a little slow. Whats your guys' thoughts on this evenings hunt with the weather getting into the 60s this afternoon?


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

I saw a few small bucks today...first I've really seen....no does, chasing, etc. But at least saw some deer....nothing to draw on.

I'm sitting tonight....might be too hot. I've read that when it get above 45 the deer shut down because of the heat...hope we don't have a "night rut" this year.....


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Last night was pretty slow , I passed the same 145 with crab claws he has got like 5 free passes this year ! This morning we had nine does and 4 bucks they all came following the same trail but no real rut activity. My sons arrow was deflected by an unseen twig or else I would be dragging out a nice 10 pt.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Idk, i brought some hotdogs w me to smoke in the groundblind, what the hell november. Last light is where its at this warm out, you gotta go, it is the rut. You never know.


ikeinks said:


> Sat this morning and saw a better buck (120") cruising at about 730 then came back through chasing a doe around 830. besides a bobcat and a lot of squirrels roaming around the rest of the morning was a little slow. Whats your guys' thoughts on this evenings hunt with the weather getting into the 60s this afternoon?


----------



## BrianLampe (Oct 4, 2006)

Just got back to base camp here in Dodge City. I cannot say that I'm seeing MORE deer activity in the last few days, but I am seeing more bigger bucks. I've seen 3 mature bucks in the last 3 days, all with does. I think the majority of movement, though, at least where I'm at, is going on at night. There are tracks everywhere - up and down the roads and through pasture gullies - but I simply am not seeing the amount of activity the sign would suggest is going on. I'm bumping deer on my way into and out of the stand in the full moon light each morning and night. With that said, as the moon wanes, I think the daylight activity should increase. I'd love to tag out on 11/11/11, though - on a dandy ole 11 pointer... at 11 yards.


----------



## ksubran (Dec 7, 2007)

I saw 6 bucks this morning, about the same number of does and fawns, but no bucks with does. The two medium bucks I saw tried to check out a doe, and she hightailed it out of there. I think I saw the same big buck twice this morning, trotting across our field about 350 yards away. First at 7:30, and of course went into the woods right by a stand I wasn't in. Saw him again running back across the field around 10. Had the decoy out, and the only buck that wanted to fight him was the forkhorn I saw, lol. He made a beeline straight for him from around 200 yards away. Headed out shortly hoping to catch one coming out before dark. Seems to me the bucks are cruising but the does aren't cooperating quite yet. On vacation next week, looks like I may have picked a good week. Hopefully some ducks will be around also.


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

KSwhitetails said:


> I saw 9 bucks and 6 does this, no bucks over 120". Mature bucks have been actively breeding the early estrous does for the last 24-48 hrs hoping to see mature bucks back on their feet seeking and chasing over the next day or two. Young bucks are seeking and chasing anything with a tail.......you got to love the rut. Have seen mature buck activity and on camera early mornings, 11-2pm, evenings 5 pm to dark and at night with the full moon.


This kinda sounds like whats goin on here in osborne county. Buck movement was really slow the past few days, but today was like a circus. Too bad all the little voyeurs were the only ones offering shots. The 3 mature bucks kept their distance with their does. One spent an hour chasin little guys while his doe bedded in an open field.

Hopefully one slips up tonight. Id hear it can get pretty crazy on public land during bird season.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I little more movement this morning-at least better than yesterday for me. A 120'ish came by in a fast walk, a couple of fork horns, and a doe by herself.
Not planning to hunt this afternoon, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Been out all day minus a stand change. 2hrs of light left and I've only seen two Dink bucks. Went from wild crazy n moving day and night to a ghost town.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah I'm in the stand now. I hate squirrels. No other movement and its hot.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

The exciting part of my day was seeing all the does wake up and move into the cut beans with fawns in tow. Few more Dink bucks and that's what 11hrs in the stand got me. However, there was a scrape a nice 8pt made last season, until today there was no scrape in that spot. It popped back up for the First time this year today. I know what stand I be in tomorrow!


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Nothing happening in JoCo tonight...the low overnight is only getting down to 41...not sure its worth going out in the heat....hate to shoot one and have it rot if it runs off....


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Saw the same small eight at 630 and 930, would not respond to grunting, snort wheezing, doe bleats or rattling (not all at the same time). This is in Leavenworth county, I have only seen bucks on this 20 acre property, one shooter.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

nothing this morning, even driving around. Seen a giant 8 in isabel tonite, he came out on the south side of the woods wich is odd for the wind cause its an inside field area. I grunted and bleeted at him, he stopped and looked but just kept walking, if i was in my n wind stand i would of shot him, 25 yds. He circled all the way around to down wind of me, but stopped at 65 yds, no shot. I bleeted and pop grunted but he would not come in. If i had a decoy w me he might of broke. He walked off and i snort weezed him, he stopped and looked hard, just would not break, so......try again in morning.


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Anybody else totally stoked about the 65 degree high and wind gusts around 50 mph tomorrow? 


Only in kansas....


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Last night I saw 3 forkys and 2 does, the forks chased the does for just a bit. This morning lil bucks were cruising good. I saw 2 forks, 6pt, 7pt, and a 10pt the biggest was maybe 120. Had a coyote run 5 does by me. Have yet to see a mature deer. Tonite just saw 3 does, wife saw 5. Its been slow hope it fires up any day now!


----------



## shawns (May 2, 2008)

We are leaving out tomorrow headed for Uniontown Kansas (S.E.). Hunting Sunday thru next Saturday. Hope we time it right!


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

sekbowmadness said:


> Anybody else totally stoked about the 65 degree high and wind gusts around 50 mph tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Only in kansas....


:rock: I am! lol


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

I managed to do everything right today... for teh suck, that is. Missed my alarm, so I didn't even get up until after 4am (have a 90minute drive to my spot), pulled in at 6:20, bumped 3 deer at 75yds or so on my walk in, sat all morning without seeing anything else except mud, mud, and more mud that the winter wheat is sprouting out of. Decided to scout around for a possible new spot and bumped a gargantuan deer from its bed in the shelterbelt. I didn't get a look at the head, so I don't know if it was Doe Kong or a buck. I ended up bumping a family of 4 does and watched as they bounded across the road onto someone else's property.

I did find 2 scrape lines and a ton of rubs that were new from the last time I was out there, including a tree about 8" in diameter that was shredded on one side and a (formerly) 4ft tall evergreen that was shredded so bad the top half broke off. Going back out tomorrow morning to sit in a clearing overlooking the two most active scrapes, then I'll clear a couple lanes for the scrape near the shredded 8" tree.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

I could go hostile on people right now. Apperently sittin quietly in a tree is too much to ask. And once again for the 3rd year in a row hot temps and south wind have the deer movin at night. That probaly has alot to do with all the human daytime activity in there right now too.


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

So far i've had a couple doe and a 110" 8pt pushed by me this morn. This place is like a war zone today. 

How long will it take for the deer to somewhat back to normal after this pheasant fiasco???


----------



## tacticalj (May 20, 2010)

Yep same here in SEK. Normal activity is minimal. I think today could be a good time for the middle of the afternoon, although yesterday was not. I sat almost all day, minus 1hr from 12-1pm, and saw 4 deer total. Saw nothing this morning, so about 8:30 I got up to check around some. I was doing some glassing and saw a rack sticking up. I stalked up to within 20yds on a 2.5yr old buck that was bedded down. I didn't try to shoot him, but had fun. Came from the downwind side to see how my scent control was. Apparently it pretty decent or he was ******ed. He jumped up and sped off, not sure if it was scent or noise. I flubbered and stepped on a stick about the same time. Nobody around here has seen much activity with mature deer. I saw 10 deer Thursday morning and about half were young bucks. Down hill since. Montgomery county


----------



## KsKid (Dec 16, 2005)

I think it has fired up in my area. Seen 3 mature deer cruising yesterday. Saw a good 8pt come in and make scrape and 10 min later a BIG 9 came in and reworked the same scrape. All the buck I'm seeing are either cruising or chasing. A 10pt was chasing a doe this morning and she was playing with him pretty good. A little cat and mouse was going on.


----------



## KsKid (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice buck!


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Congratulations bro! Nothing but 1.5-2.5s this morning. Wind made me come in. Tree was swaying so much there's no way I could shoot.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I rattled in a big 9 pointer this morning, hung up just out of range. Saw 3 does with no bucks arround. southwest douglas county


----------



## Reeder_Axe6 (Dec 25, 2010)

Dad got one a couple weeks ago. Montgomery Co in SEKS. had 3 other big bucks with him. This one was an 11, but when he went down after he got shot, a big 7pt was hitting his rack, and knocked a tine off. dad never found the broken tine. 2nd trip out in his stand this year. I am hunting the same stands now, but haven't seen any shooters yet. will be out this evening and tomorrow morning.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome buck! I'll be in SE KS on the 20th. Should hit em right hopefully!


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

saw a 150 class main 10 w a split g3 locked down with a doe . He bred her twice. I am very familiar w this buck-got within 10 yards of him late October but absolutely no shot w/out getting busted. A dink 7 paralleled them 3 different times. I swear that damn doe could swivel her head as much as a hoot owl. Couldnt get any closer than 120 yds. have only hunted weekends lately, so other than this i think most movement is still nighttime. NoCo


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

I have been in stand all day. Switched once cause wind changed a bit. Nothing since 10:30. 8 does and 6 bucks. One shooter (150") at 200 yards. He was with 3 other small bucks. A little chasing early, but the does didn't care. I will see what tonight brings if I don't get blown out of the tree.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I sat until noon and saw nothing after 9:30. Dinks and one doe. No chasing this morning.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Still no road kills in Johnson/Miami county...in past years its looked like a slaughter house when they start chasing....I have no seen one dead dear....they cannot be chasing here or there would be some evidence on the highways.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

I saw one spike this morning at 7:05 as he cruised by a couple scrapes that I "freshened up" and sat near. Saw him later on dancing around in a cut corn field about 200yds away. Saw one doe that came running and bounding like Hell was on her heels from the same field right to my shelter belt, but she was too far away. I bumped a couple does from their bed around 10am, but other than that, it was quiet as a church mouse.

The farmer who lets me hunt his land told me about a spot his son-in-law was planning on taking me to, but since he had to haul cattle today, the farmer showed it to me. I scouted it a bit and I think it will work:
the knife blade is 3.67" long. Does the addage that the bigger the tree, the bigger the buck hold true?









arrow is 28" carbon-to-carbon. The wrap is 6" long, and some of the dirt fell back into the print. It is also 6" long. Is a 28" stride long or short for a deer? The fact that the dew claws made an impression tells me this one weighs a bit. The ground was not particularly muddy and there are a ton of tracks that didn't go this deep.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Just got news that one of my buddies stuck a 150" on our farm in SE KS. Said the hit was a little back and low but they watched him lay down before they lost light. They got it all on film and are gonna give him till the am. I'll follow up when I know more


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Great bucks guys, i seen does being chased by decent bucks this morning, and this afternoon it happened , a good buck i had on camera locked up a doe right behind me, i could not see them but i could hear them. For sn hour he would not not her leave that pod of trees. Finally i started to mimic the noise the doe was making and BAM she broke and ran under my stand. He was on other side of tree row and came into range as she started to move again. He got 25 yds and ThA-WAP. He ran 50 yds and died. Its hot now, not just temps, its on be ready, good luck guys!!







.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Saw 5 bucks in a field 200 yards from my house this morning at 745. One really nice ten, two eights and some small ones. I have only seen 3 buck since I have lived out here for 2 and half years (Johnson county) so to see five all at once was maybe a sign. My wife saw 7 does in the same field at 11.


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice buck flatline, how hard was the wind blowing?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

flatline said:


> Great bucks guys, i seen does being chased by decent bucks this morning, and this afternoon it happened , a good buck i had on camera locked up a doe right behind me, i could not see them but i could hear them. For sn hour he would not not her leave that pod of trees. Finally i started to mimic the noise the doe was making and BAM she broke and ran under my stand. He was on other side of tree row and came into range as she started to move again. He got 25 yds and ThA-WAP. He ran 50 yds and died. Its hot now, not just temps, its on be ready, good luck guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot! Glad you made it happen!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

AND FLATLINE SCORES!!!!!!!!! congrats uncle scotty big buck.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

5:35am and its 51 degrees. No bueno


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Its 6:50 a.m., calm and no deer in sight. I know its still early in the morning but figured i would see something by now. I rattled and no response yet. Come on bucks get on your feet!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

120" eight and a spike cruusin. Big boys locked down with does.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah sat my best am spot n see nada. Not one deer. At this point I'm probably gonna shoot a doe If I ever see one just for the meat. Hunted exery day for 12 days in a row. Just haven't gotten a shot at the caliber of deer I want. My buddy hunting with me has but not me. Maybe it's not my year, I've def put in my time


----------



## gcjhawk (Dec 10, 2008)

Saw to little bucks running does hard yesterday evening but still haven't seen the big boys come out yet.


----------



## cprather (Nov 12, 2011)

First time post here. I have been reading up on the updates the last couple weeks. I have hunted hard the past week. After seeing lots of dinks and does Friday morning it happened. I have had a buck dry spell for five years so when this buck came in checking scrapes I was shocked. I popped him at thirty yards out of my ground blind(my first deer off the ground). I knew it was a good hit. I then freaked out because I couldn't find blood. Forty-five minutes later I found blood 50 yards from where he was hit and tracked him 200 yards. I was pumped when I found him and realized it was a 12. Only problem was he was in the bottom of our deepest ravine(Linn County). It took me four hours to get him out, but now he's going on my wall. I need some taxidermy references guys! I live in Overland Park ks. Someone reasonable priced and close would be great. thanks


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow nice buck!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

rutjunky said:


> Big boys locked down with does.


 Yep, been watching a big one bedded down with a doe 270 yds away across the crp. He's ran off a dink and a 120 already


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

bigracklover said:


> Yep, been watching a big one bedded down with a doe 270 yds away across the crp. He's ran off a dink and a 120 already


Me and fowl_natured sure ain't seeing this kind of stuff. Far as we can tell the rut is MIA here. Good luck!


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Great deer! You too, flatline. It's good see you be successful. 

I took my buck to Second Creations Taxidermy in Kansas City, KS. I was recomended by another hunting buddy. Wendy does a great job. Her facility is professional. She has a cool show room if u would want to see her work. Price was okay. $545 for a shoulder mount.

If u decide to go with her, tell her Brian Foltz sent ya.





cprather said:


> First time post here. I have been reading up on the updates the last couple weeks. I have hunted hard the past week. After seeing lots of dinks and does Friday morning it happened. I have had a buck dry spell for five years so when this buck came in checking scrapes I was shocked. I popped him at thirty yards out of my ground blind(my first deer off the ground). I knew it was a good hit. I then freaked out because I couldn't find blood. Forty-five minutes later I found blood 50 yards from where he was hit and tracked him 200 yards. I was pumped when I found him and realized it was a 12. Only problem was he was in the bottom of our deepest ravine(Linn County). It took me four hours to get him out, but now he's going on my wall. I need some taxidermy references guys! I live in Overland Park ks. Someone reasonable priced and close would be great. thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 1205407


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Shoulder mounts down around fort scott cost anywhere from $325-$380.

I cringe at the thought of spending that on a mount.... Coukdnt imagine the size of the deer it would take for me to spend over $500 on....


----------



## cprather (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks! Yes I have been to SecondCreation. A bit pricey. Anyone ever use Natures Pursuit in lees summit? $400 is reasonable...

Thanks
Chris


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

2 hours south of you is trophy taxidermy (ed george) $380. Also natures art (blake vanlueen) $325


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

You know what happens after they bang once, its really gonna get good. I should of let mine walk. I know better. The real big ones are getting ready to f up.


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

Hunted all weekend and have not seen a deer........


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Me and fowl_natured sure ain't seeing this kind of stuff. Far as we can tell the rut is MIA here. Good luck!


He was locked down hard. I got out of the tree and low crawled 315 friggin yards and got to within 20 of them before they bolted out of a drainage swale, needed him to stop and look back but it didn't happen. Oh well, he was worth the effort even though it didn't pay off.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Texan Aviator said:


> Yeah sat my best am spot n see nada. Not one deer. At this point I'm probably gonna shoot a doe If I ever see one just for the meat. Hunted exery day for 12 days in a row. Just haven't gotten a shot at the caliber of deer I want. My buddy hunting with me has but not me. Maybe it's not my year, I've def put in my time


I went ahead and got it over with this morning on public land. Bird season is in and there are quail hunters combing the place. There are several on horseback and they have tromped all over my stand.






I got to go back to work and with the time change, my hunting is over. Sound like enough justification?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone seeing any action in Sumner Co. today?


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Anyone seeing any action in Sumner Co. today?


That's where I am


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

bigracklover said:


> That's where I am


Oh, well I will go give my Sumner stand ago this evening then.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Big 8 on his feet in the cedars. 200 yards. Its 1:12 p.m.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Hope he makes it to ya!


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Got in the stand at 1 pm today, made 3 grunts followed by a estrous bleat, then did a snort weeze. About 200 yards south of me I heard snorting and it was coming my way! In a matter of seconds I was at full draw almost having to scream to stop the buck. Release and smack, arrow hits perfect and he runs off. All this happened in less than 10 minutes of stand time. now i wait.... Will post pics when I get them.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

sekbowmadness said:


> Got in the stand at 1 pm today, made 3 grunts followed by a estrous bleat, then did a snort weeze. About 200 yards south of me I heard snorting and it was coming my way! In a matter of seconds I was at full draw almost having to scream to stop the buck. Release and smack, arrow hits perfect and he runs off. All this happened in less than 10 minutes of stand time. now i wait.... Will post pics when I get them.


no way man. Hell yeah. Cant wait for pics


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Heck ya!


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Not looking good boys... Artow went in about 5 inches, lost blood in 60 yards


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

I was just at full draw on a squirrel.... passed, he needs another year.. haha where did the deer go??


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Blood is completly gone. Have about 10 guys zug zagging an 80 acre crp field he went into. Lost all blood. Not a huge fan of the rage 2 blade at this moment....


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

*Rutting in Johnson County*

I did a whole bleat, different grunt calls, and then rattle at 640 this morning. In the middle of the rattling a small 8 pointer was standing on the road 70 yards away. A car came and he went back across the woods. At 655 a nice 8 chased a doe to my stand at thirty yards. Two deer came in, one deer left. I was planning on all day hunt so this was a nice surprise.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

pikemaster11 said:


> I did a whole bleat, different grunt calls, and then rattle at 640 this morning. In the middle of the rattling a small 8 pointer was standing on the road 70 yards away. A car came and he went back across the woods. At 655 a nice 8 chased a doe to my stand at thirty yards. Two deer came in, one deer left. I was planning on all day hunt so this was a nice surprise.


Guess I should have been out....decided it was too hot....guess I was wrong...nice deer....


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

cprather said:


> First time post here. I have been reading up on the updates the last couple weeks. I have hunted hard the past week. After seeing lots of dinks and does Friday morning it happened. I have had a buck dry spell for five years so when this buck came in checking scrapes I was shocked. I popped him at thirty yards out of my ground blind(my first deer off the ground). I knew it was a good hit. I then freaked out because I couldn't find blood. Forty-five minutes later I found blood 50 yards from where he was hit and tracked him 200 yards. I was pumped when I found him and realized it was a 12. Only problem was he was in the bottom of our deepest ravine(Linn County). It took me four hours to get him out, but now he's going on my wall. I need some taxidermy references guys! I live in Overland Park ks. Someone reasonable priced and close would be great. thanks
> 
> View attachment 1205407


I used Sure Shot taxidermy in bonner springs. I think I paid 375, and the guy did a great job. 

Went out yesterday morning and saw 3, 2 small bucks and a doe. Both bucks came in after I grunted and used the can. Went out again in the evening and had a button right under my stand. He looked at me, back up 4-5 steps then came right back and looked at me. He repeated that about 5 times before slowing walking out of range.

Took my dog to shawnee mission park this afternoon and saw a small 6 chasing a doe at full sprint. Circled the walk I was and noticed the 6 in the grass so I walked up to him. As i got closer I saw a 150" non-typ hanging with a doe. The doe popped a squat and instead of using toilet paper the monster did the duty for her and licked up the juices. Pretty cool watching such a huge buck just hang around the doe.


----------



## steveinkansas (Apr 8, 2008)

Only thing I saw tonite was a basket 5 point at about 15 yds, you could hear him eating the greens from the food plot. He didnt seem he was falling anything,just stopped to eat a bite and move on and see what he can find


----------



## steveinkansas (Apr 8, 2008)

sorry,he didnt seem like he was following anything,if he was bigger I may have made him fall


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

They are starting to run good on my place in Phillips county.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have used Fin Feather and Fur in Pittsburg, Ks. Jim Keller is the guys name I believe. His is an Award winning Taxidermist. I think I paid $425 




KCJayhawk said:


> I used Sure Shot taxidermy in bonner springs. I think I paid 375, and the guy did a great job.
> 
> Went out yesterday morning and saw 3, 2 small bucks and a doe. Both bucks came in after I grunted and used the can. Went out again in the evening and had a button right under my stand. He looked at me, back up 4-5 steps then came right back and looked at me. He repeated that about 5 times before slowing walking out of range.
> 
> Took my dog to shawnee mission park this afternoon and saw a small 6 chasing a doe at full sprint. Circled the walk I was and noticed the 6 in the grass so I walked up to him. As i got closer I saw a 150" non-typ hanging with a doe. The doe popped a squat and instead of using toilet paper the monster did the duty for her and licked up the juices. Pretty cool watching such a huge buck just hang around the doe.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

*Buddy of mine killed a good one*

My good friend shot this buck late yesterday afternoon on our farm. He wasn't with a doe but was cruising I think. Still not quite cranked up yet in SE KS, but this fires me up to get there on the 20th!

TC pic a few days prior


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Had the landowner next door push a 120in 8pt by me tonite........needless to say that's all I saw.


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Search is over. He is gone... Im just sick. On to the next


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

sekbowmadness said:


> Search is over. He is gone... Im just sick. On to the next


It happens man.
So anyone see the forcast for next weekend. Looks like ill be firein back up the airconditioner. This is b.s.gonna have to take wednesday off for a hopeful hunt.


----------



## SpiderD (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm new to the forum and new to Kansas bowhunting. I've religiously read the posts on this thread, good discussions and info. Was unable to hunt much this weekend. When I did hunt yesterday afternoon I saw jack squat in northeast kansas. Driving yesterday to the airport saw a large buck and doe bedded down in the very center of an open 
field. Saw a similar pair on Saturday morning at a different location. I am assuming this is an indicator that the bucks are in "lock down" in northeast kansas. My question is will the big boys get fired back up after their first go round? We saw a flurry of good bucks running around last week but it has suddenly flatlined. Hoping I haven't missed the best part of the rut.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Best is yet to come..


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Hope so


----------



## tnbowhunter3 (May 7, 2007)

I shot this one at 7:12 am sat morn. He is in my top three bucks!!! I REALLY LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT KANSAS!!!!!!


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice buck, tnbowhunter3! Beautiful spread. You will have to tell us what that big guy scores.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Good looking deer, pikemaster11!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Tn, nice buck. He looks young, wonder what he would have become? Really good genes. Congrats.


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is the deer from Shawnee Mission Park yesterday (you'll have to cock your head sideways. my apologies):


----------



## cprather (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice deer guys! Thanks for the taxidermist names. I believe I will check out some of Chad's work at Natures Pursuit just because of price and location, but still open to suggestions. Good luck to the rest of you guys that haven't tagged. My father-in-law and broth-in-law haven't seen much to speak of the last three days on the same Linn county property I got mine. Must be locked down or the weather...


----------



## slammer99 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Rut november 6-12 2011*

I also hunted southeast kansas this year.I was there from 6-12.I also noticed a decline in the deer movement.I never saw a doe and only saw about 15 deer total.Alot of little bucks and two shooters.One was a 146 gross 9 point which i shot and the other was a nice 8 maybe 130 or so on the last day when all i needed was my doe.I did see the two nice ones but in comparison to last year it was way off.The rut seemed to have kicked off on the affternoon of the 10.Saw some decent bucks chasing that night on the way home.I shot mine next day.Came to the Primos lil can doe bleat and 2 short grunts.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks guys headed to kingman county tomorrow. Any reports around there?


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Hunt hard over the week timber hawk this weekend is gonna suck. I have a bad feeling alot of big bucks r gonna fall during gun season. We can get a normal weekend around here. Good luck bud


----------



## slammer99 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## GatorMid (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll be in NE KS hunting from this Thursday through Monday - what do y'all predict?


----------



## basspro05 (Sep 13, 2010)

Kansas city suburb... Had a small 8 pt chase a doe through this morning must be on here.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

rutjunky said:


> Hunt hard over the week timber hawk this weekend is gonna suck. I have a bad feeling alot of big bucks r gonna fall during gun season. We can get a normal weekend around here. Good luck bud


Thanks rut I was looking at the weather and sunday may be good also with a front coming in.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Timber Hawk said:


> Thanks guys headed to kingman county tomorrow. Any reports around there?


Yep. Coworker rattled in a big 10pt for his wife, but it didn't give her a decent angle to shoot before it turned around and left the way it came.

Spent Sunday in Marion Co, and saw only 1 shooter buck, but he didn't seem interested in my rattling, grunting, or estrous bleats. He just sauntered across a clearing at 7:10, stood by a fence, and then disappeared. From almost 200yds away I could count main points. Had a shot on a little 6pt about 30min later, but after seeing the monster, I wanted to wait. I moved to a spot that would give me a shot if he returned the way he came. He didn't. I didn't see anything else until the evening -- a young doe with fawn, and the 6pt again, but they were out of range, because they walked right by my morning spot.

Also found out that I'm not the only hunter out there on that land. I found a honey hole of a travel hub with obvious beds nearby and a perfect tree to shoot from -- if it weren't for the tree stand already in it. The landowner confirmed that he let a couple other folks hunt it (back in Sept, he said no one else was hunting it), so what is probably the "perfect" spot is no good to me now. I guess I'll need to get a stand in there first next year.

On Saturday, I hunted in Barton Co, over a couple scrapes I found, but the only thing that showed up was an odd spike. He was young, but the spikes looked to be over 12" long and as straight as a ruler. I noticed a doe running across a field like Hell was on her heels, and with the number of pheasant hunters that were out, I'm not surprised. I also managed to pick up another spot, so we'll see how that turns out on Thursday.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Timber Hawk said:


> Thanks rut I was looking at the weather and sunday may be good also with a front coming in.


no problem. Sunday could be great. Well see.
i drove around 2nite and seen lots of bucks. Most small. I pulled up by a cut cornfield and was looking at a buck about 200 yards away when all the sudden 50 yards out in front of me a doe and giant 8 point jumped up. They were bedded up 2gether. Wednesday should be bad azz for an all day sit. Its gonna start gettin real good again soon. Mornings will be best this weekend. Good luck everyone.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Covered up in doe and buck this evening....N/E Kansas.

Lotsa eatin going on...



















That dink came out and walked right up to the bigger buck and they touched noses...then went back to eatin.

Five dinks were doing some sparring. No pics of that thru the branches.






































Nicest buck at 20.



:wink:


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

I like that pic through your sight. Very cool. Gun season is gonna be an onslot this year.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

rutjunky said:


> I like that pic through your sight. Very cool. Gun season is gonna be an onslot this year.



Thanks.

Maybe it will be warm....


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Never got anything that was a shooter within bow range. Oh well I had a blast and shot a nice doe. She'll taste great.


----------



## slammer99 (Nov 14, 2011)

kansas 9 point 11-11-11


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

^^^^^^^ great buck!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

zap said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Maybe it will be warm....


Maby. If not i might break out the old 308 and smak a good un. Lol


----------



## Puggy (Aug 10, 2008)

My buddy killed this 10 on the 13th here in South central Kansas. Scored 143..............


----------



## tmdtexan (Oct 20, 2004)

23 mph winds swirling the Tink's 69 Gel got this 4.5 year old tearing up a tree and coming in hot 

34 yards quartering away passing though his neck

He went 45 yards and piled up hard

Shot him at 5:09 PM on Saturday 11-12-11


----------



## duckin around (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice work guys! I'm holding out for a hoss like those, but so far including this morning have only seen dinks. Sat till 11 this mooning and only saw two does and then rattled in a dink within 5 yards. Will be out all day Wednesday, hoping for a good day!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

This morning I saw one coyote and no deer. This evening in a different stand I almost had the opportunity to kill the BIGGEST BUCK I've ever incountered! To make a long story short he heard my arrow go "tick" on a branch as I was turning in my stand to draw on him : ( he was courting a doe and grunting and would not let her out of his sight. I belive he would of pushed 170in. I am still pretty shaken up. Also saw 1 doe, yearling, fawn and a dink running them around. Oh and 3 coyotes. I hope she brings him back by in the morning. Its finally starting around here.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hunted this evening in a new set I hung around 12:00-1:00 went home and showered, changed, gathered my gear... Got to the base of my tree around 2:30. Im standing there, at the base of my stand bout to climb up and all of the sudden. . . . CRASH CRASH CRASH! THIS BUCK CHASES A DOE WITHIN 5 YARDS OF ME! He slammed on the brakes as she went by and gave me a 1-2 second glare and POOF! He vanished like a fart in the air. Didn't have time to react  I also saw another buck chasing a doe and a buck follow them up less than 5 minutes later. There were also more/larger bucks in the wheat fields when I was driving home than there has been the last few days! I live in Southeast Kansas... I think the next week or two should be fun!


----------



## steveinkansas (Apr 8, 2008)

I know I will get alot of opinions on this subject, but thats why I'm asking, what deer scent do you like to use the most?


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Mrs. Doepee or special golden estrous


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

heading back out tonight still trying to fill my tags . i havnt gotten anything into bow range yet


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

I haven't ever had much luck with any doe urine or any other buck lure. A bunch of guys though have been getting awesome results with the Nose Jammer. They have all said they haven't been busted at all while using it. Some play the wind better than others. I picked up a can to try this weekend-next week.


----------



## steveo19 (Oct 5, 2005)

Well hunted the 9th through the 14th in North Central Kansas. Got in the stand about 2:30 on wed and about 20 min later saw a basket rack 8 chasing a doe, and was thinking sweet its going to be on this week. Later than night had two does come flying down the hill behind me they were getting chased by a decent 8 or 9 pt borderline shooter by the time I turned a got my bow he was down the hill and across the creek. Next morning saw a little movement at first light picked up again after 1000pm. Buddy texted at 1115 he had a nice 10pt run by his ground blind he made in an old barn. we had to get down to set up some ground blinds, buddy had to hunt out of blinds because he broke his ankle falling out of a tree stand. We saw bucks on their feet mid day driving around. That night Thursday my buddy shot the 10pt he earlier that day out of a ghost blind near where he saw him. He set up in between some ceders and had a few deer go past him at 10-20 yards and none of them spooked he was pretty impressed with that blind. The buck went 142 and had a double throat patch really nice looking buck.

The next day I saw 2 bucks coming off the alfalfa one looked pretty nice I think it was a 9pt maybe mid 120's started grunting and he started coming in. He got to about 75 yards and then took off after a doe that came out of the draw behind me, I was going to shoot that buck. Moved to a different spot at 1:00 and had a couple little bucks chasing a doe in a wood lot from 130-230 I'm pretty sure that doe wasn't in heat I had two fawns setting under my stand watching the show with my. After the chasing stooped the rest of the evening was pretty slow my evenings for the most part were slow I was sitting near food sources cut bean and corn but not hunting right over the top of them, I was hunting travel corridors between bedding areas and food sources and just outside doe bedding area's for the most part. The weekend was pretty slow morning and mid day were better then evings for me. Saw a ton of deer out moving at night on our way to and from running into town to get diner we actually hit a little buck in the truck Friday night. Overall the hot weather we got over the weekend I think hurt deer movement more than the full moon but I did learn the you got to sit mid day with a full moon saw good movement mid day almost every day. 

Overall the little bucks were chasing the does hard and at night we saw a few does crossing the road with bucks trailing I don't know if some of the does were already locked up but from what I saw the little bucks were doing the chasing and did see does with fawns so I would say it wasn't the peak of the rut yet. On are way home in IA we did see a doe bedded down in a cut bean field with a buck locked down standing over the top of her about 100 yard off the highway and saw bucks bird dogging does out field just before dark.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Duck hunting last night. As I was picking up the dog was splashing around. Heard something running through water towards us. Had a very big 10 point come out after her. We had a tense stand off with her looking at me like "Daddy what do I do?". I snapped a cellphone picture of the buck 30 yards away. I was yelling at the dog and that buck could've cared less. It took another step towards her and I chambered a round and it ran off. Never had an encounter like that before. He stood there staring at my dog for 20-30 seconds.


----------



## steveo19 (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

You guys think the best hunting is still to come? I just haven't seen a whole lot of impressive rut action so far. A lot of guys have told me the 15th through Thanksgiving is the best time for big bucks. Just wanted to see what you guys thought.


----------



## basspro05 (Sep 13, 2010)

I know a few very experienced hunters who have seen this same type of situation before, and they are gearing up to have good week from the 15th til Thanksgiving as well, they say that is when things are going to break loose.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

I think the good is just getting started.


----------



## ARBowHuntr (Jun 15, 2009)

Glad to hear that the reports you guys have are similar to what I saw a couple of weeks ago. I hunted Lyon County 10/28 - 11/6 and the movement of the big bucks was awful. Got several trail cam pictures in the middle of the night of some shooters, but I didn't see a single good buck from the stand the entire week I hunted. I am headed back up there Thursday 11/17 and I am hoping that all of your reports are correct and things are just now getting started.


----------



## YardBird78 (Mar 25, 2009)

Haven't seen much of anything till Sunday night. Think its just getting started here!


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Saw 23 deer yesterday chasing grunting making scrapes. Today nothing


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

ARBowHuntr said:


> Glad to hear that the reports you guys have are similar to what I saw a couple of weeks ago. I hunted Lyon County 10/28 - 11/6 and the movement of the big bucks was awful. Got several trail cam pictures in the middle of the night of some shooters, but I didn't see a single good buck from the stand the entire week I hunted. I am headed back up there Thursday 11/17 and I am hoping that all of your reports are correct and things are just now getting started.


We had a die off of deer in Lyon County this summer they believe to to EHD.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Check the forecast for sunday. Whooooooohoooooo


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

My crew has been in camp for a week or so now and they have just recently seen a few mature deer on their feet. It always busts wide open from 16-Thanksgiving or so on our farm in SE KS. I'll be there 20-24th! Getting a cold front right about then too! :wink: Can't wait


----------



## Stuck In A Rut (Oct 30, 2010)

Not real sure why I came out to the stand today? It's way too warm to get anything accomplished out here, I think. Seemed like a way better idea than staying at work, so I thought I'd give it a go. It's that time of year where I feel guilty if I don't head out when I have a chance, since you never know what could happen. Have not seen any great signs that the rut is full on here in east central KS.

Will rattling still do any good? Or is that saved for the late October and early November per-rut only?


----------



## ARBowHuntr (Jun 15, 2009)

ksgobbler said:


> We had a die off of deer in Lyon County this summer they believe to to EHD.


We actually heard the same thing from several of the farmers that had given us permission to hunt their land while we were there last time. We were told the lack of clean water to drink made the problem spread even more. The trail cam pics we got through the week told a different story though. We got pictures of several shooter bucks but everything seemed to be moving around midnight. I believe the 80 degree weather we had while we were there probably didn't help the deer movement though.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll keep u posted guys. Headed to kingman tonight.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Good luck hawk


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Saw a 150+ 8 by hwy. 196 and I-35 this morning on a doe. Saw a 160+ mainframe 8 2 miles SE of Lyons in Rice Co. Tonight trailing does. Seen 14 does in a wheat field half a mile away and a140 8 trailing one


----------



## steveinkansas (Apr 8, 2008)

Went out to the hunting area around 2 this afternoon,temp was 65 degrees, needed scent loc t-shirt and underwear. I decided to put out my decoy,put a white cloth on it for a tail and scented it up.Around 5 a nice 10 point came in. Of course the wind wasnt blowing and he did the head bob up and down and stomping the feet to get her to move, she just stood there, he new something was up and turned around and ran off.


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

Seems to be more daylight activity during the last two days......saw 2 decent bucks tonight a 135" 8 pt and 145" 10 pt. Good friend of mine missed a 185" at noon today and connected on a 175" right before dark. So the big boys are coming to play, this cold snap over the next couple of days should have things picking up. This weekend through Thanksgiving to be the time the booners will fall!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Thats my spot from this afternoon, seen a real nice buck by himself at 4:30, but he caught a swirl of my stink...:lol:


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Rattling is working now.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

KSwhitetails said:


> Good friend of mine missed a 185" at noon today and connected on a 175" right before dark.


That's not a bad consolation prize!!


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

ksgobbler said:


> We had a die off of deer in Lyon County this summer they believe to to EHD.


I'm from and hunt in Lyon Co.. Any idea on #'s of deer affected? I hadn't heard anything about it yet, although I was hoping it hadn't happened there. I start my vacation Thursday afternoon until Black Friday (oh the joys of working in retail). I hope I can get it done. I've been out about 5-6 times so far and saw a little movement a couple weeks ago. I think the next week should be prime time. Coldfront coming in on Sunday.. I've killed all 3 of my bucks on Sundays... Could be good!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Headed out in the morning. All day sit. Should be good. Im pretty excited


----------



## Smelly (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello everyone. New to the forum. I've been hunting for 10 or so years now. Only 5 years with a bow. This evening I took my first shot with a bow. I think he was a 5x4. It was about 5:15 and I wasn't to sure about shot placement so I got out and came home. Going to start tracking in the morning and hopefully find him.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I saw more deer this afternoon driving home from work than I have seen so far this season. They were really moving around 5:30 PM.
All I could do is look.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Smelly said:


> Hello everyone. New to the forum. I've been hunting for 10 or so years now. Only 5 years with a bow. This evening I took my first shot with a bow. I think he was a 5x4. It was about 5:15 and I wasn't to sure about shot placement so I got out and came home. Going to start tracking in the morning and hopefully find him.


Good luck, buddy.

I am in Lawrence.
PM if u need a hand......leave a phone #.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Good luck today marty


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

rutjunky said:


> Good luck today marty


Thanks.

I was gonna go out early, but NO WIND at all.

No worth blowin everything out.

Gonna start work at dawn and hunt this afternoon, there is a spot that requires a long pack in......may be a good afternoon to go there.


Hope you have a good day also....


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

ARBowHuntr said:


> We actually heard the same thing from several of the farmers that had given us permission to hunt their land while we were there last time. We were told the lack of clean water to drink made the problem spread even more. The trail cam pics we got through the week told a different story though. We got pictures of several shooter bucks but everything seemed to be moving around midnight. I believe the 80 degree weather we had while we were there probably didn't help the deer movement though.


My cousin went from 14 bucks on trail cam the last 3 years to 1 this year if that tells you anything. Biologist said the reports he is getting from the field is that folks are seeing alot less deer. I know I haven't seen near the numbers of deer around I usually do. Heck I drive to work and come home at prime deer movement time and haven't seen much yet. Biologist also linked it to the drinking water. I have talked to several folks that found dead deer this year. We will see. My brother has been in a stand the last week and seen 2 deer. They did rattle one in last week that he probably should have shot but thats a different story for a different say.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Just had a few bucks come in fighting over a doe. 170"+ at 25 no shot. I could puke


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Weather people got the wind dirrection right but the speed WRONG. Its like 25 to 30mph not 5-10. Wow


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

rutjunky said:


> Weather people got the wind dirrection right but the speed WRONG. Its like 25 to 30mph not 5-10. Wow


It felt cold........at work this am.

I am headed out as soon as the coffee is done.

Broke out the "coldarmour" belt.........I highly recommend its use on cold days.......


Knock down a big on.


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

Going to be going out tomorrow morning before class in Leavenworth county. Hopefully the deer are moving, as I need an excuse to be late to class.


----------



## huntny (Oct 16, 2006)

was in kansas last week, arrived on sat nov 5th. the first three days we saw a few shooters and lots of does. Had a beautiful shooter at 10 yards but light was low, i drew on him but was just too dark, he was just inside wood line of a bean field wind checking the field. So i drew down and watched him walk away. Monday and tuesday it rained and then some colder weather came in, we figured this would trigger some great movement. We did continue to see a ton of does and some small bucks but the big boys still werent moving. I believe the full moon was the cause, i basically didnt need a flash light walking in or out of the woods. We did see alot of chasing but it was all from young bucks. A friend of ours was out hunting this week and took a giant, he said it was like night and day compared to last week. Being from Ny and having the opportunity to go and hunt in kansas is like a dream come true.


----------



## gcjhawk (Dec 10, 2008)

Leaving work early in 30 minutes to head to the stand we got some snow falling.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

gcjhawk said:


> Leaving work early in 30 minutes to head to the stand we got some snow falling.


What co.?


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Spitting snow. Crawford county. Freezing my ass off with this 25 mph wind.....


----------



## KS-Hick (Feb 25, 2004)

zap said:


> It felt cold........at work this am.
> 
> I am headed out as soon as the coffee is done.
> 
> ...



On stand now, thinking coffee would be great! How do you guys drink coffee on stand? I would have to piss every 10 minutes.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

KS-Hick said:


> On stand now, thinking coffee would be great! How do you guys drink coffee on stand? I would have to piss every 10 minutes.


bigger piss botle?


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

It isn't just spitting snow here from my vantage point.


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Big doe just walked by me alone. Come on big buck trailin!!!!!!


----------



## gcjhawk (Dec 10, 2008)

rutjunky;1062f490895 said:


> What co.?


Eastern butler just fluries right now but this north wind is a killer


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Man... Its freezing. How many others are out there fighting this?


----------



## gcjhawk (Dec 10, 2008)

Wind just slowed down to about 15-20 lol


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Reallly snowing now. can only see 100 yards.


----------



## Smelly (Nov 2, 2011)

I found him...first deer with a bow.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Nice buck man. This wind is tough. Ive been out all day


----------



## KansasBBD (Nov 28, 2008)

Smelly said:


> I found him...first deer with a bow.


Mmmm busch light! :darkbeer: nice buck I'm from NE Ks too


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Nicw buck bud!


----------



## cprather (Nov 12, 2011)

Well done! Great deer!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice buck smelly but busch light is no way to celebrate a deer like that!


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Sunday should be stellar!


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Saw a few small bucks bothering does this morning. The colder weather seems to have tripped their trigger. Hopefully the rut isn't over but just starting here in NE Ks.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Smelly said:


> I found him...first deer with a bow.
> 
> View attachment 1208191


Yozzaaaaaaaa


----------



## gcjhawk (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice buck, sat in that north wind to the see a spike and a doe, I thought for sure they would be moving tonight I did pull my cam cards and had to knew bucks.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Had a real wide eight close at last light....

Two 140's fighting on the side of the road at dawn.....on my way to work.

I gotta keep the camera handy in the future, I saw a big one yesterday at 8 am cruising that spot.


----------



## duckin around (Nov 9, 2011)

Disappointing today. Sat all day, nothing but does and spikes. Had a doe so close I could have kicked her if I extended my leg. Kept waiting for a buck to follow her, but no such luck. That's it for me till this weekend, hope it picks up by then. Osborne county.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Good luck this weekend.....chilly today for an all day sit.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

It was. I was underdressed too. Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

On the way home late this afternoon, I saw a 120'ish buck in a field just off the hiway about 100 yards. I stopped and watched him mount and breed her. Been several years since I have witnessed that.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

One more damn day of class then I'm off from school and work for a week. FINALLY ! I just hope I didn't miss all the action. Sounds like the weather has been kind of rough with the wind. Hopefully that means its blowing in some cooler weather, to stay. Good luck everybody.


----------



## KansasBBD (Nov 28, 2008)

Rfordkc said:


> Saw a few small bucks bothering does this morning. The colder weather seems to have tripped their trigger. Hopefully the rut isn't over but just starting here in NE Ks.


I'm right there with ya man. Last 2 weeks I had a lot of chasing on trail cam but mostly at night. This damn hot weather is not making me happy since I can only hunt weekends. Hoping sunday will be the day!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Today was slooow! Worst bow season ive experienced. I hope it gets better.


----------



## vmax2k0 (Aug 1, 2010)

Headed to central Ks. tomorrow!! Be there all week and cant wait.


----------



## Smelly (Nov 2, 2011)

I want to wish everyone the very best of luck. I had an amazing day and I hope everyone gets to experience the same.


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Would have killed to be in the stand this morning. I love work....


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Cousin stuck a big one this AM. Saw nothing all morning then rattled once and it came running.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

sekbowmadness said:


> Would have killed to be in the stand this morning. I love work....


lol. I f**kin love my job!


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

sekbowmadness said:


> Would have killed to be in the stand this morning. I love work....


Same here!


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

Saw a nice one chasing a doe this morning on my drive to work.....i'm with everyone else I love my job!!!!


----------



## gcjhawk (Dec 10, 2008)

Saw a lot of deer moving on the way to work, should have became ill.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Going out right now, took my last 2 days of vacation today and tomorrow. They are definately chasing according to the farmers here in north central kansas. a little windy now but that might keep them in the trees. hopefully ill have some pictures to post this weekend. good luck guys!


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

Sat in stand last night. Had 3 different bucks harassing does. I heard one buck do the growl and another snort weeze. It was amazing to hear it. No shooters. Hunted this morning and did not see anything but thousands of geese flying. Sunday to Wednesday's forecast looks awesome. I hope to catch the mature bucks crusing between does.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I started getting sick so I stayed in today. I'll go out in the morning and deer hunt then I'm heading to go pheasant hunt for the weekend. I hear it sucks but oh well so has deer hunting. I just think there are a lot less deer in my area, for the last 3 years just seems to be less and less deer every year. I've only had 2 shooters on cam scince Sept. And have only seen 1 while hunting. I had 2 big boys on cam for 2 years and they have vanished I hope they didn't die from what ever the staganet water causes. The shooter I saw was with a doe and that's about the most rutting activity I've seen. Just a bad year for my area I guess. But I'll have every evening free to hunt next week so I hope things pick up.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

I am just sick... and disgusted. I missed my shot at the buck of a lifetime this morning. I don't even know how many pts, as I didn't have much time to assess his rack (not hunting for antlers anyway), but he had a huge body. I think I counted 5pts on one side. I had a scent dispenser with estrous doe in it hanging at my eye level (about 5'6" off the ground), and it was at the buck's eye level too. He sniffed the scent and almost bolted, ran 3 steps and stopped. He slowly walked between some trees and I managed to burp to get him to stop when his head was hidden so I could draw. He stood there for an eternity, and I lined up my shot, released, and watched my arrow careen off at an angle when it reached the buck. At first I thought I hit him, but as I walked up to the spot, I noticed that a #$&*!$!! twig got in the way and deflected the arrow, causing it to glance off the buck's back. My FOB popped off where the buck was standing, and it was broken, with the mini-wrap I had on it missing. I found part of the mini-wrap next to a small twig that didn't show up in my peep sight about 7yds before the buck. My arrow is as clean as a whistle, so I know I didn't hit him with the broadhead. Hopefully I'll get another chance at him on Sunday.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Damn twigs.....


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

I did not go out tonight. did"nt think i could stay in the stand with this wind. last night had bucks chaseing does around my stand, but nothing i wanted. hope this wind goes away. i think the rut is really in full swing up here in washington co. good luck bow hunters.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

I finally found some does... After they seemed to disappear formthe past few weeks and for the past two nights they've still been carrying their fawns with them. No bucks following them. Not seeing much rut behavior during the day. 

On another note, the backyard of my house has deer in it every night. The last week there has been a shooter buck in my backyard checking does. The rut is happening in my area...it's just happening at night where I hunt.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't know what's going on...so spotty. No real "rut" seek and chase on my hunts....didn't see a deer this a.m, saw 3 does at dusk tonight...one almost got it cuz she wouldn't leave my deke alone....


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Between yesterday afternoon and tonight I have seen 12 mature bucks tending does. I've seen most of them while driving around. The lockdown is on in Leavenworth and Jefferson county. I have also seen 5 or 6 does with their little ones still with them.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

kstatemallards said:


> I finally found some does... After they seemed to disappear formthe past few weeks and for the past two nights they've still been carrying their fawns with them. No bucks following them. Not seeing much rut behavior during the day.


At one of the properties I hunt, I've seen 8 does and one spike, but no big boy that the farmer says is there (and the 4" dia. trees that are shredded suggest is there). At the other property I hunt, I've seen a 6pt, a couple spikes, a big 8pt, and the monster I missed this morning, but only 1 doe. Weird. 



> On another note, the backyard of my house has deer in it every night. The last week there has been a shooter buck in my backyard checking does. The rut is happening in my area...it's just happening at night where I hunt.


Let me guess... you're just inside the city limits and can't hunt them? That's my situation. I live in town, but have about 3 acres behind me. We have does and a small 8pt in our back yard on a frequent basis. They are so accustomed to humans that my 7y.o. son was able to sneak up on the does and climb a tree near them as they ate some apples. They just didn't care that he was there. Can I hunt those? Of course not.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Brother just called to say he stuck one but he is sick about the shot. Thinks he hit him a little far back. He is getting out and we are going to go look in a few hours.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Good luck gobbler


----------



## white coyote (Nov 1, 2011)

something to think about with the monster buck at 30 yds. do i use the 30, 20, or 10 yard pin with these winds at 40 mph and buck direckly downwind? lol


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Nearly got blown out of the stand this morning....and not much moving....a few does together coming in off the corn. Wind & heat...glad to hear some guys are getting shots and seeing deer...


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Guys I had this buck chasing a doe under me on the evening of the 16th. He caught me drawing back and jumped out to 40 yards I grunted and stopped him and rushed the shot and hit him in the ham. I was sick about it. I slipped out and let him lay for the night. I did some research on ham hits and most guys say they don't go far and will die if you hit that femoral artery. The next morning I found him and he only ran about 40 yards. I got lucky but I will take it!


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

Timber Hawk said:


> Guys I had this buck chasing a doe under me on the evening of the 16th. He caught me drawing back and jumped out to 40 yards I grunted and stopped him and rushed the shot and hit him in the ham. I was sick about it. I slipped out and let him lay for the night. I did some research on ham hits and most guys say they don't go far and will die if you hit that femoral artery. The next morning I found him and he only ran about 40 yards. I got lucky but I will take it!


glad you found him. nice buck.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hunted this morning and saw 3-4 young bucks. One REALLY tall 8 but too young. I think he could be the son of the big 8 I shot last year. They were definitely chasing and were responding to grunts/rattle. Left about 1030 and got back out at 1. Saw a couple little guys chasing and saw a 10 or 11 that was probably 145"...and passed. Kinda kicking myself but he was too young and not quite what I'm looking for. I've got until Thanksgiving to hunt and I know there are bigger mature bucks out there, so I know I made the right decision. Another year older and he would've gotten a Hellrazor through the ribs! Even with the wind, they are moving. Get in the timber with the wind in your face and they'll be there. Good luck guys.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Chasing late here in Montgomery Co.

Monday thru Friday should be hot...

Glad i have those days off.... 
:wink:


----------



## bloodline (Jul 22, 2010)

Does are hot!!! And the boys getting dumber ...


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

I went out this morning and didnt see a deer, so I got out of my stand at 10 am only to turn around and see the big wide 9 pt I have had on camera walking straight towards me. I didnt see him from the stand because the trail is blind to me up high but when you get down on the ground its a tunnel. I just stood there with my bow in my hand as he trotted off. I went and hung a new stand on a wheat field that the does have been tearing up (mostly in the evenings). Got back out into the around 3 and by 330 had a decent 8pt chasing a doe right underneath me. It was a new spot so I didn't really know where to look for the most movement coming out. I was looking behind me when all of sudden I heard a grunt from my left. By the time I turned slowly I realized it was the same deer from this morning. I had no time to grab my bow or even think of drawing on him as he gently walked by me at 12 yards. All I could do was swallow my pride by not trying to rush a bad shot on him. He didnt respond to a grunt as he was walking away (kind of surprised). I also noticed as he walked by he has a broken G3 on his good side. He will probably still go 140"+ so hopefully I get another chance at him even though he has stumped me twice today. Lots of chasing up here in North Central Kansas with the mature bucks finally starting to move during the daylight.

Good luck guys, keep them pictures coming. I'll do my best to add one as well.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Finally got a pic of a NICE 10pt below my stand at 7:30 Wednesday morning......the morning I decided to get some rest. This coming week should be great can't get any worse.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm definitely headed up later next season. It seems like on our properties in chase co the last two years the big boys start trolling the river bottoms and creeks around the 16th-19th and move clean through the first week of December. My trail cams have shown this the past two years.


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Major temp drop today haven't seen anything


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Saw 5 different bucks this morning including the 10 from last night. That was at about 730. Didn't see anything else until I got down about 1045 then Of course a little guy chased two does through the creek bed. It was REALLY windy from a out 820 til the time I got down. I went back to my moms and had lunch, sat down on the couch and read someone's thread about midday buck kills. Figured I wasn't gonna shoot a deer sittin there, so back out I came. Different spot across the creek I've been seeing them run. Kinda tough to trim when you forget the saw in the truck. Hope the wind dies down and a big boy gives me an opportunity. Anyone seeing any mature bucks or are they locked down with does?


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

DAMN! two seconds after I hit submit I hear crunch crunch crunch behind me and a big tall 10 steps out from the draw 25 yards behind me. Wind changes direction and he smells me. Huge body on him. Guess I just answered my own question


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Bummer man. At least your seein them. Stay ready. Good luck. Gonna be out all day tomarrow. Im pumped.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

There ruttn pretty good around larned, shoulda brought my bow instead of the shotgun to chase the phesants that are not here.....


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

been in se ks for about 8 days. its been spotty here. on the few cold days we had they were moving good. 

i took this buck on the 18th. saw a bunch that day. its kind of cool because ive had 3 good years in a row. killed in 2009 on the 17th, 2010 on the 17th and now 2011 on the 18th!


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

That is a hoss! Congratulations.


----------



## AT Booner (Sep 3, 2008)

Saw a 160" class 10 pt last night tending a doe and today i had a freak non-typical come by me twice this morning less than 25 yards. Tonight i took the wife out and we had it come by us both and once again i could have shot it but she didn't have a shot at it from her stand. All i have is a doe tag!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Ahh man. Thats tough


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Well I'm going out in the morning but can't decide what stand to sit in. I hope I pick the right one


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow outdoorfrenzy that is a nice 10pt! Congratulations bro!


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

fowl_natured said:


> Well I'm going out in the morning but can't decide what stand to sit in. I hope I pick the right one


I hear ya! I can move to my north spot in the trees or the south spot in a little clearing right next to the creek bed where I saw the monster on Thursday (but with the wind coming from a different direction). I could even move further south on the property to a different clearing near the creek bed that has some trails criss-crossing it, but I'm not sure how old those trails are. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I may not be able to get back in a stand until Tuesday! Doh!


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

I gotta be there in the morning, every 4 days my buck comes through in daylight... You guessed it tomorrow is the day.I'm leaving my hyper growl at home! I hope to shoot this bamf!


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Well its a good morning to be out. I havent seen a deer yet which is strange because i normally see them from this stand. But its still early!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Great morning. Had a cool little 8 point Walk past a minute ago. Its cold


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

im heading out thia afternoon will see what i see


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Dress for it!!!


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Rutjunk, where u at?


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Wow that was. Fast. Just shot at a 150 inch 8 point. Right under him. Ahhhhhhhh he was nice.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Reno co. 20 miles from arlington


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Anybody seeing any movement this morning it's been real slow here with one buck coming through at first light. I'm hunting in east central Kansas.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Man its on here. 5 bucks 2 does so far. Chasing and big bucks crusing


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

I had to come home and regroup that cold snap caught me off gaurd, and I only saw a 6 point this morning, I'm gonna warm up and head back out!


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

buckbowhunter1 said:


> Anybody seeing any movement this morning it's been real slow here with one buck coming through at first light. I'm hunting in east central Kansas.


Slower than crap this morning for me in Cowley county. Never saw a deer this morning. Even drove around some good areas after getting down and never saw a deer. Glassed several spots and never saw a deer. I dont know what is going on? I wish i had the option to go out tonight but i have to work. If they werent moving this morning i would almost bet they come out to feed early this evening with this cold front pushing through. Just a guess though. I thought they would be moving this morning and i was wrong, lol


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Rutjunkie - what type terrain you hunting? Rowcrop land with timber? Pasture? Just curious what terrain they're moving in.. seems like up until now the bigboys push hot does out into pasture and away from the riverbottoms etc. Then they move back into the bottoms around the 16-18th


----------



## steveinkansas (Apr 8, 2008)

I was driving up in mitchell county yesterday after lunch and had a nice ten point standing in the middle of the highway,I thought I was going to have to hit him to make him move, honked my horn and he just walked off, I think he had something else on his mind. Going out early afternoon, will need to dress warm, wind is blowing and windchill in upper 20's


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

buckbowhunter1 said:


> Anybody seeing any movement this morning it's been real slow here with one buck coming through at first light. I'm hunting in east central Kansas.


Slower than crap this morning for me in Cowley county. Never saw a deer this morning. Even drove around some good areas after getting down and never saw a deer. Glassed several spots and never saw a deer. I dont know what is going on? I wish i had the option to go out tonight but i have to work. If they werent moving this morning i would almost bet they come out to feed early this evening with this cold front pushing through. Just a guess though. I thought they would be moving this morning and i was wrong, lol


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Texan Aviator said:


> Rutjunkie - what type terrain you hunting? Rowcrop land with timber? Pasture? Just curious what terrain they're moving in.. seems like up until now the bigboys push hot does out into pasture and cross and sway from the riverbottoms etc. Then they move back into the bottoms.


 a 200 yard wide funnel. On the river . crp to tthe south of me. My funnel is cedars. Cotton woods and plumb thickets. Tthe big open pasture north of me and the river. Big woods east and west funnel about 5 or 6 hundred yards long


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Just watched a massive 7 point breed a doe. Cool


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Facing west


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Ugh. Ended up praying to the porcelain gods this morning when I got up at 2:30. Didn't make the 90min drive to my spot, as I didn't want to risk puking where I sit. That would surely drive away the monster buck I missed Thursday. Hopefully I'll feel better this afternoon and can get out there.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Facing east


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

There are no deer in Johnson or Miami County as far as I can tell....nothing this morning....none on the roads, in the fields, or anywhere else....thought this weather change after the hot and windy conditions would make some difference....not a bit....glad others are seeing some.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Im warm


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've seen one little 8 pt today and that's it. They've been running all over since I got here Wed, now with perfect weather and its slowed way down. Kinda bumming me out I'm not seein mature bucks like I have in previous years


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice setup!


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

my set up is also on the rive
i have a cut soybean field to my north and east and river to the south and west


----------



## steveinkansas (Apr 8, 2008)

I sat for a couple of hours this afternoon,didnt see anything here in Riley County. On the way back home,about a mile from my stand a buck was walking down a dirt road,nice 8 point, he was out cruising, did see about 50 turkeys in a field also.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

I just left the woods. Saw a spike with a doe trailing him...

Hit the highway to go to town and a young 8 was cruising all by himself. This week will be hot...


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Didn't see anything this morning or evening. Army of one where are you hunting at? Your stand sounds pretty close to mine lol


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

The rut has been pushed back due to mild weather and a waxing moon phase. Now we have a cold front and a waning moon. Be in the woods this week fellas. This is it... A perfect example of how conditions effect the rut.


----------



## shawns (May 2, 2008)

We finally tagged out this past week. Hunted from last Sunday evening until this past Saturday. Left is my friend Billy with his buck and I shot the heavy 8 on right. We were in Uniontown , Kansas (southeast). Some rut activity but not much. Billy tagged out Wednesday evening and I tagged out Thursday about 3:15pm. Our buddy Jason finally tagged out Saturday morning and we headed back to Alabama.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Wow guys. Congratulations. Nice bucks for sure.
well at 5 a doe stood up in the crp. She had a bou with her. Looked to be about a 180" 10 point. I about puked. What a buck. Hope to get back out soon.


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

black i am hunting just north of independence rite off of highway 75 north.
i went out and didnt see anything this evening going to give it another shoy in the morning


----------



## shawns (May 2, 2008)

another pic of my 8 pt


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

My brother saw a huge 14+ with split brows walk right by his stand at around 430... He was following a doe.

He couldnt shoot because he shot an 8 in October...lol

He was not happy when he called me a few minutes ago...


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

went out this evening. had a forky in front of me and thats all i saw. maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## henry lyles (Sep 12, 2004)

Hello everyone, congrats. To those of you that have tagged out. Hunted all day today, rattled in a nice 120 class 8 pt. And later drew on a 165+ 10 pt. That followed a doe in, only to get busted when my top limb hit a branch above me. Hope I get another shot at a good one. Northern Miami CO.


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks like some nice ones taken today ... unfortunately not me! I am hunting Osage County. Sat this morning and saw 5 bucks and 4 does. All bucks were chasing. The only shot I had was on the smallest of the bunch, which was a small forky.


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

My trail cam pics have picked up... The same buck hits the scrape 3-4 times in one night but barely comes through during daylight...


----------



## SpiderD (Nov 14, 2011)

Lots of buck activity this morning in leavenworth county. At 0730 had a six point chase a doe out into the field I was hunting. He checked up and kept looking over his shoulder. Before I knew it the big man blew in and past me so fast I couldn't get my release on the string. Saw two more bucks around 1000 scent 
checking the down wind side of the field about 60 yards into the woodline. Rattled and grunted to both but neither one shoed any interest in closing the distance. Saw jack squat for the afternoon hunt. So many geese flying overhead today not sure I can get the honking out my head. Good luck to all for this weeks hunt.


----------



## ksubigbuck (Jul 27, 2007)

Geese everywhere! The honking is ringing in my ears. I haven't seen a single deer in my last 4 hunts. *** is going on? I was seeing some good movement until November, then it shut off. Opposite of what it should be.


----------



## ksubigbuck (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone notice that we have 26 pages of people saying "Next week looks good, they should be moving next week make sure you are in the stand." LOL I'm convinced we will still be saying that a month from now.


----------



## DerekLaBarr (Oct 7, 2011)

I shot a 9 point this morning but he was all by himself, however seen the same deer chasing a doe a week ago but haven't seen any rut activity since. Seems to me the bucks i've been seeing are swelled up and what not but just not chasing anything. Good luck to all fellow Kansas hunters! I hunt Wilson county which is in the far southeast corner pretty much.. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

By the way im hunting a beautiful White Oak covered hill here in Montgomery County...


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Things exploded here in nw Kansas this morning. Saw 10 whitetail bucks and 1 Muley buck from sun up to 10 o clock, all cruising. Had the two biggest comin on a line until one decided to run around and get downwind. Not as much action tonite but still had does an smaller guys moving. Definitely going to be back out there in the am. Good luck guys.


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

was out all day today and saw several nice bucks tending does. young bucks were running around like crazy, the most day time activity ive seen so far. also several of the bucks had broken antlers


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Texas aviator you back in chase county yet hunting here today no deer on the move yet.


----------



## Duxnbux (Aug 10, 2004)

I had a successful trip this year in unit 15, took this one tending a doe 11/11/11


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow, talk about flipping the switch. I haven't seen a deer this morning except 4 sets of eyes looking at me as I got in the stand. This is discouraging. I think I may strike out for the first time since I started 4 years ago. I know that doesn't seem too bad but this spot has the deer, and up until yesterday I was seeing them. Only one more day to hunt and looks like rain. Is anyone having any luck with rattling or calling?


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

great bucks guys. Rut thats a great set up keep us posted! I had the jaw aged of the buck I killed and the taxidermist aged him at 4 1/2. I read two studies that 50% of the bucks that get to reach 5 1/2 will never gross 130". I thought that was interesting. I knew my buck was mature you just get a little bummed when the rack does not match the age.:darkbeer:


----------



## Jacksss (Sep 3, 2010)

Rifle season is going to ROCK this year!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Jacksss said:


> Rifle season is going to ROCK this year!


Oh jeez lol, you again! Jk


----------



## Jacksss (Sep 3, 2010)

Fullstrutter said:


> Oh jeez lol, you again! Jk


FS, I had time away from Killin stuff....so I thought I'd come back to haunt you for awhile! From all sources back home in Kansas (to include this forum), sounds like rifle season is going to be pretty dang good....headed back this weekend, Just Sayin'


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

going out tonight. Hope they are all moving. Doe slaughter time

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

DeepFried said:


> The rut has been pushed back due to mild weather and a waxing moon phase. Now we have a cold front and a waning moon. Be in the woods this week fellas. This is it... A perfect example of how conditions effect the rut.


I hope your right Deepfried. I've been out the past 3 weekends and I have been disappointed in the rut action to say the least. I sure hope it gets better by the end of the week through the upcoming weekend.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

No the rut hasnt been pushed back. Minutes of daylight r the same as previous years. Other factors may play a role in daylight activity but the rut is full swing right now. It just may last longer than previous years. Gun season will be excellent.


----------



## 67gtxht (Oct 11, 2006)

Rut going full tilt here in North Central Ks Bucks with does everywhere. Think it'll all be over before rifle season starts:wink:


----------



## Jacksss (Sep 3, 2010)

67gtxht said:


> Rut going full tilt here in North Central Ks Bucks with does everywhere. Think it'll all be over before rifle season starts:wink:


Good thinkin'....NOT! ! All the stars are aligned to kill BIG one's this week, I hope all the homeboys and girls do well! The big boys should be prime next week after the young bucks get them does fluffed.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Armyof1 said:


> black i am hunting just north of independence rite off of highway 75 north.
> i went out and didnt see anything this evening going to give it another shoy in the morning


I live in Independence. Do you live here as well? There is great hunting around here! I have hunted ground all over where your talking about. Where/Who's land are you hunting?


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Pheasant hunters stomped through my area yesterday so I gotta let it cool down for a day or two tomorrow morning gonna go freeze for a bit and watch the sunrise, that's all I ever see anyways lmao


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Big boys are out in the open in daylight around my way.....


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Guess the 16th-after thanksgiving really is the time to be in KS. I'm coming up much later next year.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

After December is good......


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

lol after december?


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Never saw a doe saw an eight with potential. Thats it two weeks ago had up to forty doe coming in the field so something is going on. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Texan Aviator said:


> lol after december?


Just kiddin.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

shaffer88 said:


> Never saw a doe saw an eight with potential. Thats it two weeks ago had up to forty doe coming in the field so something is going on.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Ditto! Not 40 but 15-20 along with 5-6 different bucks. Now, maybe 1-2 a day and usually only little bucks. This sucks.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

zap said:


> Just kiddin.


 Figured!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I had three groups of doe in the last hour this evening.....five, eight and four.
East, s/w and south of my stand.

One b&c buck one 140 and one 120..


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

I cannot figure out if the food sources have changed, the deer have all died, or what the heck is going on where I hunt (Johnson and Miami Co.) but deer numbers/sightings/ road kill are way, way, way down from the past few years.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

The deer have not died......


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

Texan Aviator said:


> Guess the 16th-after thanksgiving really is the time to be in KS. I'm coming up much later next year.


That has been the trend the past couple of years. The warmer weather in the first couple of weeks in November has stalled the prime hunting.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

Shot this 10 point buck last Friday at 4:15 p.m. in central Kansas. I seen bucks moving all weekend as well. This cooler weather has the deer on their feet around here and it is a great time to be in the stand. I am thankful that I got my buck but I always wish I was still holding on to a buck tag!


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Great looking buck! Congrats. I know what you mean. :wink:


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

What did he score? Great buck man!






kansasheadhunt said:


> Shot this 10 point buck last Friday at 4:15 p.m. in central Kansas. I seen bucks moving all weekend as well. This cooler weather has the deer on their feet around here and it is a great time to be in the stand. I am thankful that I got my buck but I always wish I was still holding on to a buck tag!
> 
> View attachment 1212251
> View attachment 1212252


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Rfordkc said:


> I cannot figure out if the food sources have changed, the deer have all died, or what the heck is going on where I hunt (Johnson and Miami Co.) but deer numbers/sightings/ road kill are way, way, way down from the past few years.





zap said:


> The deer have not died......


Actually, KDWP is estimating that close to 1/4 the deer herd in some parts of northern and eastern KS may be succumbing to EHD due to the drought.
link


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Say what you will but i saw an 8 cruising again today... Bucks are on the move down here by Oklahoma...


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

roosclan said:


> Actually, KDWP is estimating that close to 1/4 the deer herd in some parts of northern and eastern KS may be succumbing to EHD due to the drought.
> link


KDWP does not have a clue.....

Have found a few, no where near 25%.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Fullstrutter said:


> Oh jeez lol, you again! Jk





zap said:


> KDWP does not have a clue.....
> 
> Have found a few, no where near 25%.


+1.

Jacksss, just wanted to welcome u back with a big YOU SUCK!!!!! 
;-)


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> What did he score? Great buck man!


I have not put a tape to him yet. I took him straight to the butcher after I shot him and they still have the head/horns. As soon as I get it back, I will tape it out and let you know. I am guessing mid to upper 150's. He has great tine length and awesome mass carried all the way through his beams.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I believe it is winding down here in the southwest part of the state.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

rutjunky said:


> +1.
> 
> Jacksss, just wanted to welcome u back with a big YOU SUCK!!!!!
> ;-)


I am not a *******.......don't care what they say.......:lol:


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

If I didn't have bad luck I'd have no luck at all. Had a huge buck across the RR tracks headed my way. I grunt and he hears it, then all I hear is ding ding ding ding. Damn train comes blowing through 5 seconds later, haven't seen him since. Haven't seen a deer since actually. I can't catch a break this year.


----------



## Jacksss (Sep 3, 2010)

rutjunky said:


> +1.
> 
> Jacksss, just wanted to welcome u back with a big YOU SUCK!!!!!
> ;-)


Love you too, MAN!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Twevle yards, could not resist.


----------



## Jacksss (Sep 3, 2010)

zap said:


> Twevle yards, could not resist.


SWEET...that will work!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

zap said:


> Twevle yards, could not resist.


Good job Marty!!! Any sign their still ruttin?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Good job Marty!!! Any sign their still ruttin?


They just started maybe four days ago.....from what I have seen.

Had four bucks pass by this morning, all crusin.


----------



## duckin around (Nov 9, 2011)

Great buck, looks like his brow is trying to split? What part of state? Congrats!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

zap said:


> They just started maybe four days ago.....from what I have seen.
> 
> Had four bucks pass by this morning, all crusin.


Good to hear. I'm headin back out to KS Thursday afternoon sometime all the way through the weekend.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Good to hear. I'm headin back out to KS Thursday afternoon sometime all the way through the weekend.


Stop by..


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

duckin around said:


> Great buck, looks like his brow is trying to split? What part of state? Congrats!



Just south of Lawrence.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Might do that  You gonna enter your story in the HB contest?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Might do that  You gonna enter your story in the HB contest?


Not that one....maybe another.

Dan forgot to put "first" buck.....:lol:


I have some ground with good deer, you are welcome.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Well I let one walk last night. He was an OLD mature buck that is beyond his prime, his right side has like a 14inch dagger looking brow/G2? Then has like two beams coming off at the base that look kinda like lincoln logs or somethn lol! My wife and I have named him the lincoln log buck! His left side is normal and sports a long main beam but has only like 3 or 4 inch tines. He is definalty unique! If he shows back up towards the end of the week he may not be so lucky next time. Also saw a lil 8pt, the young 8pt I've been seeing regularly which is a stud but not old enough to take yet, next year he will be super nice! He's nice enough now and hard to resist but just a young deer. Then had a lone doe come in. The big 10 I'm after didn't show. Going out tonite to a different stand scince the wind has switched I've only hunted it once so will see what's happening there. None of there deer I saw last night didn't really show any rutting activity? Ol lincoln log ran off the nice young 8 but not because of doe's, because he wants all the eats for himself, he is a fat ol pig!


----------



## duckin around (Nov 9, 2011)

Guys, what do you think the upcoming weather will do to the deer activity. Looks like highs in the 60's for the next 3 days in my area. With warmer weather do you prefer to hunt in the mornings or evenings if you had to choose? I'm thinking mornings but I'm just a rookie trying to figure it all out!


----------



## jayhawkmarauder (Mar 31, 2006)

roosclan said:


> Actually, KDWP is estimating that close to 1/4 the deer herd in some parts of northern and eastern KS may be succumbing to EHD due to the drought.
> heck how can they say that ,they don't even know how many deer there are , they just use a calculated guess - with out a real census or check stations they'll never have a accurate number


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Almost happened tonite! Had a real wide racked buck come in, just as I'm prepareing for the shot he takes a different trial! Ok, that trail leads by me too. So he enters my shooting lane I'm at full draw he turns to lick himself covering his vitals with his neck so I wait, and wait. Then all in one motion he starts walking so I go maa!, he takes two more steps before stopping and when he did brush was covering his vitals. I had one lil sliver of window to try and sew the arrow through but did not want to take that shot and risk it turning for the worse. Then he just proceeds to mosey on and I let the bow down. AHH! Soooo close. Oh well that's the stuff that will get me back out in the morning right? Seen a spike also he was grunting the whole way through.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Oh man 170. Thats tough. Good luck today. Go get em!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Congrats on the buck zap.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Almost happened tonite! Had a real wide racked buck come in, just as I'm prepareing for the shot he takes a different trial! Ok, that trail leads by me too. So he enters my shooting lane I'm at full draw he turns to lick himself covering his vitals with his neck so I wait, and wait. Then all in one motion he starts walking so I go maa!, he takes two more steps before stopping and when he did brush was covering his vitals. I had one lil sliver of window to try and sew the arrow through but did not want to take that shot and risk it turning for the worse. Then he just proceeds to mosey on and I let the bow down. AHH! Soooo close. Oh well that's the stuff that will get me back out in the morning right? Seen a spike also he was grunting the whole way through.


You're tightening the noose on 'em, good luck


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Almost happened tonite! Had a real wide racked buck come in, just as I'm prepareing for the shot he takes a different trial! Ok, that trail leads by me too. So he enters my shooting lane I'm at full draw he turns to lick himself covering his vitals with his neck so I wait, and wait. Then all in one motion he starts walking so I go maa!, he takes two more steps before stopping and when he did brush was covering his vitals. I had one lil sliver of window to try and sew the arrow through but did not want to take that shot and risk it turning for the worse. Then he just proceeds to mosey on and I let the bow down. AHH! Soooo close. Oh well that's the stuff that will get me back out in the morning right? Seen a spike also he was grunting the whole way through.


This is exactly one of the reasons why I never stop a deer before shooting him. Firstly, when you make a sound to stop a buck and you wait to shoot him until he stops then he might stop behind some type of obstruction. Secondly, when you stop a buck with a sound you put him on "high alert" and he typically looks right at you. He is more likely to drop the string when he is on "high alert". Thirdly, I have seen bucks spook and run off when the hunter makes a sound to stop them. I usually shoot my bucks on the walk and usually always hit my mark or 1" behind, which still does the job. I just think the "professional hunters" on TV have made everyone believe you have to stop a deer before you can shoot it. Just my opinion.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

kansasheadhunt said:


> This is exactly one of the reasons why I never stop a deer before shooting him. Firstly, when you make a sound to stop a buck and you wait to shoot him until he stops then he might stop behind some type of obstruction. Secondly, when you stop a buck with a sound you put him on "high alert" and he typically looks right at you. He is more likely to drop the string when he is on "high alert". Thirdly, I have seen bucks spook and run off when the hunter makes a sound to stop them. I usually shoot my bucks on the walk and usually always hit my mark or 1" behind, which still does the job. I just think the "professional hunters" on TV have made everyone believe you have to stop a deer before you can shoot it. Just my opinion.


Out of curiousity, say on a 20 yd shot, do you lead them much or just wait til the vitals come in view and shoot? I've only shot at one walking deer and it didn't turn out well is the reason I'm asking.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

bigracklover said:


> Out of curiousity, say on a 20 yd shot, do you lead them much or just wait til the vitals come in view and shoot? I've only shot at one walking deer and it didn't turn out well is the reason I'm asking.


I shoot a bow similiar to a shotgun while swinging on clay or birds. I follow the deer with my sight and aim above the point where the leg connects the body. If you are shooting a fairly fast bow/arrow, your arrow will usually hit about an inch behind your aiming point out to 30 yards. If you look at the picture of my arrow entry in the post listed above, I was aiming about an inch forward of the entrance hole. The buck was walking at about a normal speed. I usually don't shoot deer beyond 30 yards so I can't speak on behalf of how much back the arrow hits at longer distances. For me, I like to shoot fairly fast after drawing back and getting on target rather than holding the bow at full draw for a longer amount of time. Also, it is very important to stay on target after the shot and do not pull the bow away from the eye to watch your arrow. This is why I shoot with both eyes open and I shoot lighted nocks that are a different color than my pins.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmm, well my bows fast enough I'm sure but I can't shoot with both eyes open I don't think. Id be better off letting them walk into my site pin and release. I've stopped quite a few deer by mouth and killed them. I prefer them standing still I think. But thanks for the advice may come in handy in a pinch sometime.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Hmm, well my bows fast enough I'm sure but I can't shoot with both eyes open I don't think. Id be better off letting them walk into my site pin and release. I've stopped quite a few deer by mouth and killed them. I prefer them standing still I think. But thanks for the advice may come in handy in a pinch sometime.


Hey 170,

Try shooting with both eyes open in the offseason. God its so much better when your trying to aim down on moving deer. The FOV is unbelievable


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Way to get er done Zap!

PY170--That's what makes bowhunting so much fun (frustrating), isn't it? Sounds like things are finally starting to pick up for you. Good luck. Hang on to your hats if you are hunting on Turkey Day, going to be windy!


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Unfortunatly I have had to work some of the past couple of days and not able to get out in the woods. But rut finally hit here in Cowley county starting about 2-3 days ago I believe with the help of that last cold front. I have daytime pics of bucks on their feet. Camera is showing most traffic and activity has been from 8 a.m. to noon. I have seen many bucks cruising and tending to does during daylight hours the last few days while driving. My trail cam today still showed a couple of fawns being ran off by the does but most of the does have kicked the fawns off I believe. Temps are on the way back up again for the next couple of days but I am going out tomorrow morning and hunting hard for the next 2 days. Hopefully get a shot at something. Between the trail cam and driving I have seen buck movement all hours of the day the last few so an all day sit could definately pay off.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks, this moring had a nice mature 8 just out of bow range. Then seen a spike @ 8:30. Sat til 11 and didn't see another deer. On the way home seen a good one doggin a doe. Back in a stand now, if lincoln log shows I'm gona try and take him.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Thanks, this moring had a nice mature 8 just out of bow range. Then seen a spike @ 8:30. Sat til 11 and didn't see another deer. On the way home seen a good one doggin a doe. Back in a stand now, if lincoln log shows I'm gona try and take him.


Get off the phone and pay attention 170 cuz its crunch time! If Lincoln log or any other buck knew anything about damage that the Ross "Femur" was capable of then none would set foot in front of the TX4, lol. The TX4 might just turn em' inside out :mg:


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

fowl_natured said:


> Get off the phone and pay attention 170 cuz its crunch time! If Lincoln log or any other buck knew anything about damage that the Ross "Femur" was capable of then none would set foot in front of the TX4, lol. The TX4 might just turn em' inside out :mg:


LMAO! I can see em coming from along way in this stand fowlly, I'm always ready!


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

No reports???


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

With the rut on I look foward to going to N/W Mo ....maybe Sunday...

Going after a turkey in the AM, maybe a doe in the evening.


----------



## arch1 (Aug 9, 2005)

Been hunting south east kansas last 10 days thur saw 150+ chasing a doe, yesterday saw 165 out looking for doe caught my scent and skirted my stand been getting pics of 200 inch last couple days just before daylight finally saw him today dogging a doe so they are moving, you just have to catch em in between does


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratss zap

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

shaffer88 said:


> Congratss zap
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thanks....

Good luck to everyone......the next week should be real good.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Would love to see those pics at arch! Back home in sw Kansas this morning through Saturday, been a pretty slow morning so far, hopefully things pick up.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Fowl Natured...

Was i right or was i right??? :wink:


----------



## 67gtxht (Oct 11, 2006)

3 does at 7:50 acting normal nothing else till I got down at 10:45 was sneaking through the timber going out and spotted a buck east of me. Thought I'd see how big he was and maybe get close enough for a shot. Started working my way north trying to stay downwind and dang if there wasn't a doe with him she got down wind and decided she didn't like it, didn't snort or anything just trotted off northeast. Buck couldn't figure it out so I continued working in closer keeping trees between us. Got to within 35yds straight west of him, he would probably go 140 high 130's nice 10pt. Let him go, never had a good opening anyway. Was a lot of fun putting the sneak on him and getting close enough for a shot. Really pretty buck he'll be good one next yr. Try again this afternoon.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Did somebody get one last night or not??


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Trail cam pics dropped off to nothing in the last 2 days. I did find a dead deer carcass by my stand, I have no idea what happened to it. Should I turn it in?


----------



## 67gtxht (Oct 11, 2006)

I wouldn't bother turning it in unless you have reason to. Think the rut is winding down, activity has died way off. Ought to be bucks still cruising though looking for the odd doe that hasn't cycled yet. Wish the next cold front would hurry up and get here.


09blackonblack said:


> Trail cam pics dropped off to nothing in the last 2 days. I did find a dead deer carcass by my stand, I have no idea what happened to it. Should I turn it in?


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like it just dropped dead and coyotes ate it. I couldn't find the head anywhere and there was a new truck in the area last Sunday


----------



## 67gtxht (Oct 11, 2006)

Look at the hyde at the neck ought to be able to tell whether it was cut off with a knife. If ya think it was shot for the horns you may want to call it in to kdwp. Entirely up to you.


09blackonblack said:


> Looks like it just dropped dead and coyotes ate it. I couldn't find the head anywhere and there was a new truck in the area last Sunday


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

Daylight movement has grinded to a halt, unseasonably warm temps have kept daylight movement to a minimum looks like a cool front expected to move in late Friday night and is supposed to hang around through the weekend. Trailcams pics have shown some early morning movement of mature bucks up until 9 am. Caught a 160" 8pt on film the morning of the 22nd at 9:07 so they are roaming seems as if the bulk share of the rut has tapered off great time to slay a giant! If the weather will cooperate.....


----------



## 67gtxht (Oct 11, 2006)

My thoughts exactly!!!!


KSwhitetails said:


> Daylight movement has grinded to a halt, unseasonably warm temps have kept daylight movement to a minimum looks like a cool front expected to move in late Friday night and is supposed to hang around through the weekend. Trailcams pics have shown some early morning movement of mature bucks up until 9 am. Caught a 160" 8pt on film the morning of the 22nd at 9:07 so they are roaming seems as if the bulk share of the rut has tapered off great time to slay a giant! If the weather will cooperate.....


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

09blackonblack said:


> Trail cam pics dropped off to nothing in the last 2 days. I did find a dead deer carcass by my stand, I have no idea what happened to it. Should I turn it in?


As long as you dont mind a co coming to where you hunt to look at it........

I dont like anyone coming to where I hunt.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Almost 70 degrees......15-20 mile an hour wind gusts......maybe I will go try to kill a doe.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

DeepFried said:


> Fowl Natured...
> 
> Was i right or was i right??? :wink:


Well I'm just not sure what the hell is going on. Checked one camera today and only have a couple of dink bucks the last few days days along with alot of does. So???????? I dont know what to think


----------



## Dixie07 (Jan 21, 2011)

What does everyone else think the stage of the rut is? I saw a nice buck this morning (that I missed as you can read about on another thread) trailing a doe hot and heavy. That was the first mature buck I have seen chasing this year.


----------



## Dixie07 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dixie07 said:


> What does everyone else think the stage of the rut is? I saw a nice buck this morning (that I missed as you can read about on another thread) trailing a doe hot and heavy. That was the first mature buck I have seen chasing this year.


By the way, I'm in Woodson County, barely Southeast Kansas.


----------



## shepmankev (Sep 17, 2010)

I got a good one this morning in se ks he came in cruising. I saw 7 bucks this morning all were on the move but this was the only shooter I saw and couldnt be happier.
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l79/shepmankev/2011-11-24_10-07-06_502.jpg


----------



## Dixie07 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice buck, doesnt look like he rubber much!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

shepmankev said:


> I got a good one this morning in se ks he came in cruising. I saw 7 bucks this morning all were on the move but this was the only shooter I saw and couldnt be happier.
> http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l79/shepmankev/2011-11-24_10-07-06_502.jpg


Very nice buck, congrats....


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice buck!


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

I have seen nothing the last few times in the stand.....haven't seen much sign either. Not sure what is going on but I haven't seen the numbers as i did last year.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

The deer around here are as thick as rats in a sewer.....


----------



## amc (Oct 8, 2007)

Not hunting this year but have seen more bucks on their feet in the last 2 days than all season. I live on a prime creek bottom in SEK and drive prime country to work 17 miles one way. Had a decent 8 and real nice 10 running does in the yard this morning. Saw the best fight I've ever seen on the 22nd. We watched from the road for 20 minutes or more, drove 1/2 mile and saw a real nice 10 tending a doe. On the way home tonight from Thanksgiving dinner saw a decent 10 tending a doe just before dark. Seems a lot later than the last few years. First big buck (145 or 150) in the yard was the 17th. Normally we have one on video on or before the 8th. Not sure what's happening.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Maybe the rut is late this year...


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

> The deer around here are as thick as rats in a sewer.....



could you send some of them my way.....I don't care if they are nice fat does.....I need some meat in the freezer!!!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

bowhuntinginks said:


> could you send some of them my way.....I don't care if they are nice fat does.....I need some meat in the freezer!!!


Easier if u come here......


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

My hunting vacation is now over. I hunted from last thursday evening until this morning. I saw some great action the first 2 1/2 days, then it just died until yesterday morning. I saw the biggest buck I'd ever seen Tuesday night and Wednesday morning but couldn't pin him down before my hunt was over. It seemed as though rut was going strong when I first arrived, then I thought it may have been winding down, then the last two mornings I saw a ton of chasing and 3 bucks showing aggression this morning (first time all year). So I don't know what to think about the rut right now, except that I struck out for the first time in 4 years. I couldn't even get a mature doe to give me a shot (that didn't have fawns). Pretty disappointing.. Season is until Dec 31st but I'll be super busy with school until the 2nd week of Dec so I don't know if I'll be able to get back out there. I just hope my "awesome" neighbors don't blast all the great young bucks I passed during rifle season. Congrats to y'all that took great animals this year ! KS holds some monsters for sure. Can't wait to get back after them hard next year.


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

> Easier if u come here......


lol...i'm sure it would be....i'm hoping this cold front that suppose to be coming in changes things around for me.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

We've seen some action the last couple days in JoCo and Miami County. Had a real nice buck come in to rattling about sundown but got winded. Not a lot of deer, but at least some up and about.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Hope it goes well......


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

this weekend is looking good for us up here in NCK, a little windy on saturday but sunday looks good. im anxious to check my cameras tomorrow, and ill be in the stand friday nite, sat, and sunday morning. need some luck though!


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

I pryed my over stuffed butt of the couch this evening to take a drive around just to check and see if I could see any evening movement. After a slow stroll around some of the prime ground I have I was shocked, after three days of not seeing much of anything on stand I saw two bucks over 160" both 10 pts and a 175" 10 pt. Both 160's were with does the 175" was cruising. None of the paid me any mind. Had all three of the bucks at 50 yds or less.........redicilous! Hunt hard boys, the rut is tailing and the bruisers are looking to clean up. 5 days before the orange army saddles up......


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

I've noticed I am not seeing them as much going too and from work. Folks around here in the stands are reporting a HUGE decrease in deer activity. Brother saw a single doe Saturday and a doe with yearling Tuesday morning.

Brother never found his buck. They never found a drop of blood, hair, anything. They found his arrow broken off 6-8 inches from the nock end. Searched for 2 days with no success. The guys that helped him search don't think the deer is dead. Guess he will have to wait to see if he shows back up on trail cam.


----------



## white coyote (Nov 1, 2011)

i haven't seen any bucks since last sat. morning. my cameras are showing them at night only. hope it picks up here. my herd is only about half of what i usually see, it reminds me of hunting 10-15 years ago. wondering if the packs of coyotes have anything to do with it since they have doubled what i usually see. we have had them in our yard at night howling and where i have been sitting it starts up right before i get out of my stand which is only 300 yds from the house


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Saw nothing in the stand, but saw a nice buck trailing a doe about 10:30 in the open....nephew shot a squirrel...he's in the crock pot (the rodent, not the kid).


----------



## Dreamin of KS (Nov 21, 2011)

*Thanks to all*

I wanted to say thanks to all that posted rut information this season. I have enjoyed this site all season and used it not only during the week of November 6th in Central Kansas for information but to assist in the decision to go back early this week. It paid off with my largest buck to date. Would post a picture if the site would let me. Kansas is a fantastic place to hunt deer and I hope everyone had a safe and happy season.


----------



## Dixie07 (Jan 21, 2011)

This morning I went out in SE Kansas and saw a broken up eight work a scrape, a fork horn cruising and a doe that hung out for about 30 minutes.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, I'm heading out in the morning to hunt Barton Co. Even with the 25-40mph winds, I figure I'll have a better shot after tonight's rain. This evening probably would have been perfect, but it just wasn't to be. I'm going to sit in the shelterbelt near a very well-used path on the south part of the belt. Hopefully the deer will use it tomorrow instead of sitting still all day.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Good luck man


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

It seemed to die off in my area around Nov. 22nd & 23rd. I wasn't seeing anything from stand or while driving. I went out on turkey-day and sat in the morning and did see about 4 does feeding on wheat field about 200-300 yards away. That's all I saw on the morning sit. I got back up in tree around 2:30 and settled in not expecting to see much. About 4:30 I had a forky come by, about 15 minutes later the does came back out to feed working there way towards me. About 15-20 minutes later a young bigger racked forky (may have been the biggest forky I've ever seen) came strolling by. I could tell the does weren't going to make it to me in time because the sun was setting fast. Then out of no where a big bodied mature buck came haulin butt towards the does. He covered 300 yards in a matter of seconds with his head down. I only had maybe 5-10 minutes of light left but the buck never drove any does by me. They stayed about 70 yards away and it got dark enough I lost site of him and the does.

During the dates from Nov. 20-23rd the trail cameras showed little to no movement and it was at night. I did not get a buck pic during that time also when just a week prior I was getting them on camera at night. Now notta! Not sure what to think. I wonder if the temps creeping back up earlier this week has played a part in shutting them off again. I hope this cold front moving through today will get them back on feet for a few days before rifle season.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

40 to 50 mph wind gusts here today out of the north. Wow. That sucks. Im sure the deer will move in the thick stuff but i aint sittin in a stand. Might have to try my blind if it dosent fly away.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Stayed i n bed this morning,,,,deer might not care about a cold rain, but with so little activity I'm not going to get wet for nothing. Sunday might be a good day.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Almost no movement here in NE Kansas. Been out 4 times in the last 3 days and just saw the same 2 yearlings twice.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Last night in North Central kansas I sat on a wheat field and saw lots of activity. I had 7 doe and 4 bucks out in front of me as it got dark. 1 buck was a definate shooter but it got dark too quick. Bucks are still chasing the few does that are left. I didnt go out this morning because I need to see some family off, but I will be out tonight and tomorrrow morning.


----------



## white coyote (Nov 1, 2011)

Where in nc Kansas are you at. Around the Abilene area you are lucky to see any except at night. You must be in prime deer area you lucky dog


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

Sat out today because of the high winds, planning on being on stand in the morning. Took a stroll around some of the areas I know the big bucks are hanging out. Saw a 170" 10 pt with I am guessing 40 does and a lone 140" 8 pt. I still have hope of tagging out before the Orange army jacks everything up.......but 300 hrs in the stand thus far has me alittle skeptical! lol


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Well i braved the crazy winds yesterday afternoon. Only saw a doe & fawn. The temps dropped overnight and winds died down some. This morning I saw 13 does on the way to work and no buck anywhere around them that i could see. I hope the cooler temps pick up activity the next few days to increase my chances before the orange army is out in full force. If I don't tag a buck by th time rifle season starts i will probably just wait til after rifle season and go smoke me a doe for some meat in the freezer.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Brother hunted noon till dark yesterday. Saw a doe and yearling and that was it. Cousin on the other side of the field had lots of does walk by him but no bucks (he got one already this year anyway). He stuck a doe.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

18 degrees tomorrow morning..........brrr


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

Sat last night and this morning and didn't see a deer. I did see a baby bobcat this morning that was pretty cool. It came walking by the stand within 10 yards.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, my archery season might be over for a while. Messed up my back Thursday, but thought it was better. I was going to go out Saturday morning, but I couldn't even get out of bed because of the pain. It got a little better and I was thinking of going out this morning, but instead I got to play puke-patrol last night. 4 of our 7 boys ended up praying to the porcelain gods last night, and I didn't even get to bed until 2:30 -- when I should have been waking up to get ready for my trip. Considering what I'm hearing about no movement, maybe I'm not missing much.

At least I'll be able to join the orange brigade on Friday for my 4-day weekend. Maybe I'll be able to put some meat in the freezer that way. If that monster buck I missed last week survived the other bowhunter, I'm going to try to get my oldest son (12y.o.) set up to smoke him next Saturday. It will be his first time hunting, and that beast would be a heck of a first deer for him! If he's not around, then hopefully the does will be out feeding.


----------



## steveinkansas (Apr 8, 2008)

had planned to hunt this weekend but my son swerved to miss a big buck in the road and went of a 50 foot dropoff and hit a concrete drain culvert which made him go air born and roll several times, he was pinned in the car for two hours, his wife made it out of the car and went up to the highway and nobody would stop for her, finally a truck stopped and they call the ambulance, they were going to air lift him but friday nite had rain and 40mph winds so copters were grounded, he was sent to topeka with a highway patrol excort, I thougt I lost him, he had two scull fractures, large cut on top of his head and bleeding on the brain. The bleeding has stopped since and no operation,he is going to be ok after spending these last days in icu. He had a little car and didnt want to hit the buck head on, thinking it would come into the car with them.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, what a deal. I hope ur son gets home safe and sound.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

I went out last night despite the hard wind. Had a nice 8pt come in from behind me and I didnt have time to stand up and grab my bow before he smelled me and had me pinned down at 20 yards. This is the 3rd time this buck has got the best of me. Maybe he's really smart or maybe Im a bad hunter haha. Also as I was leaving the stand there were two bucks growling in the field to my north with a doe. The bigger one was a decent buck and I got within 30 yards as darkness fell and got to see him breed the doe. Pretty cool for it being my first time seeing it. I won't be able to rifle hunt at all this year but hopefully my brother gets a crack at one. I will try my luck again in mid december. Won't be saying much more on here for a while so good luck everyone and have a safe rifle season! Ill be checking back in to look at pictures!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Fifteen yards twenty minutes before sunset......


----------



## Dixie07 (Jan 21, 2011)

Saw a nice 8 point with a droptine bedded down with a doe in my neck of the woods last night. Put a stalk on him, except the doe moved from where she initially was and I didn't realize it until it was too late, she spotted me and the gig was up. Still pretty neat seeing them bedded like that. It seems the rut is awful late to me this year.


----------



## AT Booner (Sep 3, 2008)

Went out and sat in a 2 man ladder stand with the wife tonight. We had 3 does and a 140-150" 10 pt come out 100 yards away, they worked across the field and the does got our wind when the buck was 40 yards and closing! my wife was shaking like a dog sh**ing a peache pit! Man i wish she would get a crack at a good one.The 2 oldest daughters are going to break out the rifles this week!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Well the 2 bucks on my list walked by together tonight at 4:00 pm so I think the rut is over they were at 65 yds and when I grunted they just raked some trees and mosied on !


----------



## BCFrye_Kansas (Mar 5, 2007)

Running hard tonight. Had a clean 180" at 150yds and cruising, more deer movement then I've seen in weeks. 20-30 animals in total, 4 fights, 1 doe fight...... Everything's looking desparate.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I keep checking this thread hoping that ya'll have got the big one. 
Two more days before the army shows up.


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

Saw several 3 year olds dogging does this morning, changed sets and was back in by 11 am didn't see a deer until an hour before sunset. Saw 5 bucks, 4 of which were 2-3 yr olds also a mature 9 pt which would score close to 160". Going to dang cold tomorrow morning should be good movement tomorrow.......still have hig hopes of closing the deal before Wed.


----------



## gediger (Sep 26, 2009)

I saw this one this morning driving around I would like to see the deer that did this to him...


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Nice buck.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

My lil brother couldn't hunt tonite because when he arrived to his stand...............it was gone! I don't understand the low life SOBs that think they can take what's not thiers! This was in the middle of secluted private property and he is the only one with written permission to hunt it. He said there was fourwheeler tracks all over the property so not only is his stand gone but the deer probly have gone too for a few days! I've got a stand and cable lock he can use but this late in the game it kinda depressing. Ill see if I can get him over to one of my spots if our schedules can click. Didn't even happen to me, but I'm pissed.


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Well ive got 2 days to get it done before the orange army blows my land... (dad and brother) and I have to work both days... Going to sit both mornings until 8:15. Just need that one chance to let the grim reaper scream... 

Good luck guys!


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

That's a cool picture, ged.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

170p&ywhitail said:


> My lil brother couldn't hunt tonite because when he arrived to his stand...............it was gone! I don't understand the low life SOBs that think they can take what's not thiers! This was in the middle of secluted private property and he is the only one with written permission to hunt it. He said there was fourwheeler tracks all over the property so not only is his stand gone but the deer probly have gone too for a few days! I've got a stand and cable lock he can use but this late in the game it kinda depressing. Ill see if I can get him over to one of my spots if our schedules can click. Didn't even happen to me, but I'm pissed.


Sorry to hear it. That sucks man.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Not seeing much in Johnson and Miami counties. I have yet to see a road kill deer...and I have not seen deer in the locations where I've seen them for years. I think something has really reduced the deer numbers...don't think it would be the drought...we have plenty of lakes and streams running through the area.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah worst year I've ever hunted, been hunting scince 1996. I really belive that there are just starting to be more tags issued then todays deer population can handle in some areas of Ks. Add our turkey and quail to that list too. I don't know whats going on with them use to be more birds then you could shake a stick at 8-10 years ago. I just noticed last year the deer numbers going down, and this year has deffinatly proved that. Really depressing.........


----------



## Dixie07 (Jan 21, 2011)

I tend to agree that the KDWP is doing whats best for their pocket book, not the Kansas deer herd. One way or another the almighty dollar is going to try to ruin hunting in this country...


----------



## fd1phelps (Oct 22, 2009)

Rfordkc said:


> Not seeing much in Johnson and Miami counties. I have yet to see a road kill deer...and I have not seen deer in the locations where I've seen them for years. I think something has really reduced the deer numbers...don't think it would be the drought...we have plenty of lakes and streams running through the area.


I agree. I am a firefighter in the southern Johnson county area and we usually run numerous accidents involving deer. This year zero. I also hunt the area and have had a miserable year. Only seen two shooters all season and both before shooting time.


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

OK, boys I am going to hit this again one last time before the blazing pumpkins fire up tomorrow! The bucks seem to be between bedding and feeding now with some cruising in the evening that I have seen, yet no daytime movement. But they are not in a set pattern yet like they will be in late season, so its been difficult in pinning down the big boys! They seem to not be utilizing the timber because of the warmer daytime temps. I have seen alot of mature bucks coming out of the CRP in the evenings........So its to the CRP tonight NW winds changing to west later I am hoping will give me a last shot at laying a giant to rest!


----------



## nollid (Dec 6, 2010)

Headed out for an afternoon sit, I am still getting pics of great deer in my area just not during shooting hours. Something has pushed them nocturnal. Oh well im still putting the hours in the stand, just waiting for one of the big guys to slip up.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

That's what u have to do, nollid. Keep up the good work.


----------



## AT Booner (Sep 3, 2008)

All the big bucks left .... Run for the hills the orange army is coming!!!!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

AT Booner said:


> All the big bucks left .... Run for the hills the orange army is coming!!!!


I don't think there's big bucks anymore, so the doe's better run!


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

In my area they are done rutting, now its feeding and bedding seen 10 last night driving then today on a business trip seen 3 between 830 and 9


----------



## glasgowm (Oct 13, 2005)

Went for a drive early this morn in Geary and Dickinson counties. Saw 3 different bucks 2 mature, one young one on does. They were harassing the does and cutting them off to keep them where they wanted them. My rut's not been very well defined at all, but kind of lingering, just a few does coming in every now and then.


----------



## remington74 (May 31, 2011)

i have not heard 1 gun shot n osage county this morning


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

Spent the morning evidently re-illistrating what no hunting or tresspassing meant to multiple out of state rifle hunters.........I wasn't aware that a posted signs saying "No Hunting or Tresspassing" gave you at will access! And to think I was actually thinking I was going to continue to bow hunt my own property throughout rifle season, realized it my be a short lived experience!


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

i am hunting kingman and harper co line and i have been out atleast twice a week since season started and only seen one day of rut activity. did i blink and miss it or something?


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

KSwhitetails said:


> Spent the morning evidently re-illistrating what no hunting or tresspassing meant to multiple out of state rifle hunters.........I wasn't aware that a posted signs saying "No Hunting or Tresspassing" gave you at will access! And to think I was actually thinking I was going to continue to bow hunt my own property throughout rifle season, realized it my be a short lived experience!


2 straight years I have seen someone trespass on our ground, and seems like every year an out of stater gets caught poaching up here. All they do is drive around and take their chances with the landowners/getting caught. I can't wait for this f*cking rifle season to get over.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

My brother (smacky11) is up in Topeka and it's the worst year he has had in deer numbers. Seeing nothing! My father in law is still trying to get it done and same for him......my taxidermist said he is hearing that all over the place.
He talked to someone who said that the coyote numbers are way up the last few years and fear alot of fawns have been taken over the last couple of years, but who knows?


----------



## PK_IN_KC (Apr 12, 2011)

Is it just me or is anyone else noticing that the doe activity has dropped to nothing and the only thing that I have been seeing on the trail cameras is bucks in the middle of the night? I have went out all day long the past few days and only seen a couple does and a small 10. The rut seems to be over in Miami county from what I see. I think we are going to have a front blow through sometime Friday or Saturday from the looks of it so I will definitely be in the stand.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

I think the deer are extinct. Seems like others are confirming the low numbers this year. Coyotes are doing well, hear lots of them singing every night at dusk. Now the issue is whether to shoot the few does I see or let them bear fruit.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

The deer are there.....


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

zap said:


> The deer are there.....


Not here, maybe there. Seriously, there is no explanation for what I'm not seeing. I talked to a guy the other day and he says lots of road kill b/t here and Columbia, Mo. I have yet to see a dead deer on the road in the JoCo/Miami Co. roads and I just don't see them in all the usual spots. I see some, sure, but not in the numbers or frequency of the past few years. And tracks...where I hunt I see no worn trails where they used to be well-worn and well-used. There are a few tracks along the food plot paths that I have (but didn't grow because of the drought). And I have a few deer on the trail cameras, but its a 75% drop off at least. When the snow comes it will be easier to do some real track/trail analysis and I hope they are just hiding and staying quiet.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Well everyone. I greatly appreciate everyones imput on this years rut. Alot of giant bucks and different experiences for hunters this year. I can only hope next year is an improvement for some and a replay for others. If we r lucky they WILL NOT move the gun season forward here. Despite all the bickering we do with eachother of whatever we are all bowhunters that share the same passion. Bowhunting the kansas rut. Unlike anthing else out there. Nothing compairs.

RUTJUNKY


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

hey yall,

i have hunted SE kansas for the past 4 years and have been nov 13-20 every year. it seems like action picks up around the 18th every year. next year i may move my hunt a week later or somthing like the 24-30th. i know this might seem late but i think SE part of the state is later for good rut. any one have any opinions with this? would that be a good time to come out as opposed to earlier?

thanks


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm pushing mine but not sure what timeframe yet. Shooting from the hip I like nov 16-thanksgiving over early in the month personally. However in 2009, the rut was ON Nov2nd-12th. then picked up again some in late nov. It's a crapshoot I think, pick a time with good weather and all the moons and stars align and you should get lucky. Most of this is luck during the rut anyway IMO.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Reguardless of most factors the time from the 16 to the 26 r the best days in kansas to hunt. This goes for a wide range of the state. Alot of the rutting activity has to do with the deer's surroundings. If there is alot of human pressure it will be alot more active at night time. If food or water is sparce there wont be alot of deer staying in the area. Imy way of thinking is to have a "rut only" spot. I hunt other spots through september and october with the exception of a few morning hunts. I only do those 1 time a month in my rut spot. Thats just to check my camera and leave in daylight hours. Keeps the pressure low and the does in the area. Then aroumd nov 10th i start hunting it. Around the 16th i hunt it everyday and hunt the wind religiously. 3 stands set up so i can hunt any wind. Im fortunate to have this property for now. This is what works for me and hope these dates help. Im a local and see this year after year. Alot say deer hunting is luck but i say 90% preperation and 10% luck. Make your spot work for you. Evaluate your situation and form a plan. Stick to the plan and it will happen. Good luck next season everyone.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree with most of ya! Our deer numbers have fallen plan and simple. I have a good friend that is in prime river bottom deer country and while they are still there they are way down from what it was 2 years ago. Coyotes, weather, hunter numbers, late antlerless season, and poaching all added together has taken a toll. Most of it is out of our control. What we can personally do to help is hunt/trap coyotes, and only kill what you need to eat for the year or just take a buck and be done leaveing the does for seed?. I dont have a right or wrong answer. Other then that the state is all about money and wont limit tags or change the antlerless season because if they make it after the first of the year they are gauranted money to start the new year because everyone has to run out and buy a new hunting license. Ive said it before, the state of Kansas is going to ruin one of its major hunting revenue resources and then wonder where it went when folks quit coming to Ks to hunt the Big Bucks that used to thrive here.


----------



## nogutsnostory (Aug 2, 2005)

170p&ywhitail said:


> I agree with most of ya! Our deer numbers have fallen plan and simple. I have a good friend that is in prime river bottom deer country and while they are still there they are way down from what it was 2 years ago. Coyotes, weather, hunter numbers, late antlerless season, and poaching all added together has taken a toll. Most of it is out of our control. What we can personally do to help is hunt/trap coyotes, and only kill what you need to eat for the year or just take a buck and be done leaveing the does for seed?. I dont have a right or wrong answer. Other then that the state is all about money and wont limit tags or change the antlerless season because if they make it after the first of the year they are gauranted money to start the new year because everyone has to run out and buy a new hunting license. Ive said it before, the state of Kansas is going to ruin one of its major hunting revenue resources and then wonder where it went when folks quit coming to Ks to hunt the Big Bucks that used to thrive here.



Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I have hunted near Kingman the last 6 years and in 06 and 07 I always saw a lot of deer. Now I see as many coyotes as deer. I killed a doe and I she dropped 80 yards from me. I had to run off 3 coyotes while still in my stand that were going after her. And I don't see many young deer anymore.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I can tell you that I only saw 3 fawns from the stand this whole season, and I was out a lot. I also saw more coyotes than I have ever seen. I realize that two or three coyotes can make a lot of racket, but some late evenings it sounded like a dozen or more sounding off at a time. 
We need to declare gihad on the 'yotes.


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

My deer population is still just fine... Really havent had the decline like others have. This has been the hardest season ever for me and it makes me extremely mad that it is like that, BUT.....

This is my first season bow hunting, I passed several young deer that will be great ones next year or the year after. I also got my oppertunity on my big mature buck, it happened so fast that I failed to pay attention to if he was stepping forward, put my 2 blade rage in his shoulder blade. The deer still lives (saw him chasing does 2 weeks ago) and I got a very valuable lesson. 

As season is winding down, it gets harder and harder not to stick that 2 yeat old that is already at his ears, but I decided when I picked my bow up that 1) I would not touch a rifle this season, and 2) I set a goal for the deer I wanted and ill eat a tag sandwhich before I shoot a up and coming buck.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Keep at it, buddy....

12/31 is a ways off.

I see good deer numbers here also.

But too many yotes.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Ive shot 3 of my best bucks in december. Dont give up everyone. And who the heck want to go coyote hunting this january and febuary?


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

rutjunky said:


> Ive shot 3 of my best bucks in december. Dont give up everyone. And who the heck want to go coyote hunting this january and febuary?


I'm up for that! I'll use my 6.8SPC rifle for that, though...


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Oh yeah. Ill use my 308 for sure. No mercy


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

rutjunky said:


> Oh yeah. Ill use my 308 for sure. No mercy


I'll bring the 7 Mag...


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Ive got plenty of space to yote hunt. Im in crawford county, hell, ill buy the beer, yall just come in. we have cattle pumping calves out like crazy. Yotes are chomping at the bits. 

Im not giving up, ill still hunt it till the end. Every deer ive killed has been in december (since I was a rifle hunter) but I have yet to touch my rifle this year, and I wont. (even though my dad and little brother sent 2 back to jesus with the lead. Land is all mine again


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Man. That would be fun. I like beer and dead yotes.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

First annual Kansas yote extermination......:tongue:


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

zap said:


> First annual Kansas yote extermination......:tongue:


Sounds like fun!!

Zap, huge doe pic you posted in the other thread....congrats!!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

AintNoGriz said:


> Sounds like fun!!
> 
> Zap, huge doe pic you posted in the other thread....congrats!!


As I get older I try to shoot smaller ones.....easier to drag.

I remember I had a real hard time getting that one on the front carrier on the truck.


----------



## KS-Hick (Feb 25, 2004)

Earlier in this thread someone asked about taxidermists. Does anyone have any information about (good or bad) or prior experience with Nature's Art Taxidermy (Blake VanLeeuwen) in Arma, KS? What about Nature's Pursuit (Chad Gregoire) in Lee's Summit, MO or Captured Expressions (Bill Tucker) outside of Olathe, KS? Thanks, guys!


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Blake is good. Detail orriented. Also probably the best around on birds


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

KS-Hick said:


> Earlier in this thread someone asked about taxidermists. Does anyone have any information about (good or bad) or prior experience with Nature's Art Taxidermy (Blake VanLeeuwen) in Arma, KS? What about Nature's Pursuit (Chad Gregoire) in Lee's Summit, MO or Captured Expressions (Bill Tucker) outside of Olathe, KS? Thanks, guys!


If your looking for other options Chris Carson in Independence, MO does amazing work, and he is really resonable. PM me if you would like his number!


----------

